# October Due Dates <3



## wanaBmummy

I saw the November due dates thread and decided there should be an October one to :) 

If you give me your EDD i'll make a list :D Obv if some peoples change at their dating scan just let me know! I'll do yellow bumps for now so when we've had our 20 week scan i can change them xx

*October 2012*

:blue: 9 :pink: 9 :yellow: 2 *Unknown*: 3

*15 babies born ....*

popps12 - EDD - 02/10/12 :blue: *Jake born on 16/10/12*
leoniebabey - EDD - 02/10/12 :blue: *Harvey born on 24/09/12*
somegirl - EDD - 04/10/12 :pink:*Analeigh born on 08/10/12*
princess_1991 - EDD - 04/10/12 :pink: *Lily born on 30/09/12*
Katia-xO - EDD - 09/10/12 :pink: *Isabelle born on 03/10/12*
LarLar - EDD - 10/10/12 :blue: *Shane born on 10/10/12*
lacuna - EDD - 10/10/12 :yellow:
xxxjessxxx - EDD - 10/10/12 :pink: *Enolah Grace born 21/10/12*
rachelmc10 - EDD - 10/10/12 
fonsipie_pata - EDD - 14/10/12 
MichyA - EDD - 15/10/12 :blue:
lindsinc - EDD - 15/10/12 :blue: *Dawson born on 16/10/12*
wanaBmummy - EDD - 16/10/12 :pink: *Sophia-May born on 18/10/12*
Eloquence - EDD - 16/10/12 :pink: *Cayleigh born on 04/10/12*
BabyBumpinIt - EDD - 19/10/12 :blue:
Mummy1995 - EDD - 24/10/12 :pink: *Isabella born on 19/10/12*
AmeliaLily - EDD - 24/10/12 :yellow:
Islander - EDD - 24/10/12 
juicyrainbows - EDD - 25/10/12 :pink: *Ayden born 22/10/12*
AddidasBoo - EDD - 26/10/12 :blue: *Michael born on 16/10/12*
lunar - EDD - 29/10/12 :blue: *Peyton born 5/11/12*
scaredteen55 - EDD - 29/10/12 :blue:
SummerFairy - EDD - 31/10/12 :pink: *Evelyn born 25/10/12*
​


----------



## popps12

october 2nd 2012 :) xx


----------



## MichyA

Baby #1 Due October 15, 2012 :)


----------



## LarLar

Found out yesterday that i am due on the 10th of october! :) day before my OH's dad's birthday. :flow:


----------



## Mummy1995

October 23rd :) Well doc said 26th, but Im convinced 23rd! xx


----------



## SummerFairy

Oct 31st for me.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks everyone and keep them coming anyone else :) Its nice to see who's going to be on here for the long run with each other :D x


----------



## leoniebabey

i'm due the 2nd :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hows everyone getting on anyway with symptoms and what not? xx


----------



## leoniebabey

still being sick :( still bloat all the time, still tired


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fun times yeah my sickness comes in waves and it was bad begining of last week but its loads better this week now, i feel normal but i can't jynx it lol I've got quite a belly atm tbh lol :) I'm not doing too bad with being tired but i am sleeping more if that makes any sense.

Anyone really emotional or moody because i've seemed to skip that bit lol xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I wasn't sick this morning and have put it off all day so i think it just all caught up. booo :( no i havn't been paticulary miserble, bit stressed but that's all. I feel HUGE i seem to have hit 15 weeks and literally just balooned! it's weird cause i still look quite skinny in my ips legs but my bellys looks and feels huge!


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww no i know what you mean, some times in the evening i feel a bit rough. That sounds good then if your just bump :) I'm hoping i don't pile on too much uneccessary weight. Someone in work today said 'oh you have got a bit of a belly now' lol Its a good job i told them early on as well because i ended up throwing up in work the other day for the 1st time...i'd managed not to for soo long lol xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i put barely any weight on with my 1st i just had this huge bump so hoping i can be the same this time. Oh that must have been horrid :( to go all this time aswell. have you had your 12w scan yet?


----------



## juicyrainbows

I'm due on October 25th :D 
Time needs to go by faster!


----------



## SummerFairy

I seem to get sick every other day. I also still have sore boobs, you can see every vein in my body, I have insomnia all the time, and I have to pee every 5 minutes:haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

oh the vein thing is horrible i'm really pale to begin with to all of mine are just so clear! with my 1st that's how i knew tbh!


----------



## CantWait_xx

Hey, my EDD is 21st October :D :flower: xx


----------



## Lacuna

EDD 10th October

i was starting to feel better two weeks ago, but the nausea is back, i'm constantly hungry and i feel so fed up. to top that all off, i have a cold. :(


----------



## LarLar

Lacuna said:


> EDD 10th October
> 
> i was starting to feel better two weeks ago, but the nausea is back, i'm constantly hungry and i feel so fed up. to top that all off, i have a cold. :(

yay you have the same due date as me! :) and i also thought i was getting over the severe sickness and nausea i was having but have re-met everything i've ate today.. not pleasant. You have strangely enough the same problems as me haha.. i'm forever hungry can't seem to satisfy my hunger and i've recently got over two colds. :)

Also my name is laura too haha 

Hope you feel better soon :flow:


----------



## wanaBmummy

My scan is on Monday so i will be 13 weeks. Anyone else still waiting on their scan??

Its a bit odd if anything i feel the need to pee less than i used to. I can go all day which i don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing :/ I don't wake up in the morning needing to wee i'm just really uncomfortable until i've been for a wee :/ My tender boobs went weeks ago about 6/7 weeks maybe? They're still managing to grow though lol My skin has been quite good as well which suprised me.

xx


----------



## Lacuna

LarLar said:


> Lacuna said:
> 
> 
> EDD 10th October
> 
> i was starting to feel better two weeks ago, but the nausea is back, i'm constantly hungry and i feel so fed up. to top that all off, i have a cold. :(
> 
> yay you have the same due date as me! :) and i also thought i was getting over the severe sickness and nausea i was having but have re-met everything i've ate today.. not pleasant. You have strangely enough the same problems as me haha.. i'm forever hungry can't seem to satisfy my hunger and i've recently got over two colds. :)
> 
> Also my name is laura too haha
> 
> Hope you feel better soon :flow:Click to expand...

that's so weird. same symptoms and same name? haha. bump buddies? (i only get online every couple of days but i'd love one :flow:)

thank you, you too. :) i don't think i would be so miserable if it wasn't for my mood dropping the last couple days. i have depression so i very easily get miserable over silly things. it's annoying, i feel bad for not being cheerful enough about being pregnant. :blush:


----------



## LarLar

Lacuna said:


> that's so weird. same symptoms and same name? haha. bump buddies? (i only get online every couple of days but i'd love one :flow:)
> 
> thank you, you too. :) i don't think i would be so miserable if it wasn't for my mood dropping the last couple days. i have depression so i very easily get miserable over silly things. it's annoying, i feel bad for not being cheerful enough about being pregnant. :blush:

haha really is and that'd be great! :) and i'm usually on everyday for abit or to reply to things :) if not it's every other day. 

and aww don't feel bad honestly! it's an emotional time.. i've found myself getting down and depressed over the stupidest of things and my anxiety seems to be sky high. If you ever need to talk just give me a little message :) and i'll be more than happy to talk to you. I'm gonna go ahead and add you :)! :flow:


----------



## leoniebabey

wanaBmummy said:


> My scan is on Monday so i will be 13 weeks. Anyone else still waiting on their scan??
> 
> Its a bit odd if anything i feel the need to pee less than i used to. I can go all day which i don't know if thats a good thing or a bad thing :/ I don't wake up in the morning needing to wee i'm just really uncomfortable until i've been for a wee :/ My tender boobs went weeks ago about 6/7 weeks maybe? They're still managing to grow though lol My skin has been quite good as well which suprised me.
> 
> xx

both my scans have been at 13 weeks which is better tbh you get to see more :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Someone else said to me that its better at 13 weeks. They are clearer apparently :) x


----------



## LarLar

wanaBmummy said:


> Someone else said to me that its better at 13 weeks. They are clearer apparently :) x

Sorry to butt in just thought i'd say i'm glad i had to wait til i was 13 weeks and 6 days for my scan i think it's pretty clear haha :) although baby was a rascal. 

Last picture i attached is a comparison of my 10 weeks scan and 13w + 6d scan.. i was amazed by the difference.. and how clear everything is now. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120410-00459.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20120410-00450.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5









Glasgow City-20120410-00460.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks for posting your pics! Thats amazing the difference in a 10 weeks and a 13 weeks photo...its a proper baby lol :) I know some people don't like to wait htat bit longer but by the looks of it its worth the wait x


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah definately worth the wait x


----------



## LarLar

wanaBmummy said:


> Thanks for posting your pics! Thats amazing the difference in a 10 weeks and a 13 weeks photo...its a proper baby lol :) I know some people don't like to wait htat bit longer but by the looks of it its worth the wait x

:) haha yeah and no problem, it'll be well worth it :) x :flow:


----------



## leoniebabey

plus your closer to the 20w one. mine is in 4 weeks and 4 days .. not that i'm counting or nothing ;)


----------



## wanaBmummy

leoniebabey said:


> plus your closer to the 20w one. mine is in 4 weeks and 4 days .. not that i'm counting or nothing ;)

haha :) yeah deffinatly plus the 16 week midwife appointment in between will help it fly.

Is everyone planning on finding out the sex of the baby? I deffinatly am. Haven't got the patients to wait lol 

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

yeah mines this tuesday almost forgot about that :O. I'm finding out providing LO isn't stubborn i'm FAR too impatient not too plus i like to buy pink/blue


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw cool. i'm not sure what they do altogether bar listening to the heart beat :shrug: 

Yeah same for me, i couldn't cope not knowing! Lets hope none of our babies are stuborn on the day xx


----------



## leoniebabey

they don't even do that here, not till 20+ weeks so all they do is bp, wee sample and i think that's it ? I can't remember now though.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oh that sucks. My midwife at my first app had said that at the 16 week app its the first time they can listen to the heatbeat with the ..... thingy? lol But didn't tell me about anything else.

You'd think with pregnancy everyones apps would be the same but there seem to be huge variations in areas xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i know sucks they don't do it in my area but never mind i bet your looking forward to listening in i want to record it this time!!. I've also got an appointment with the consultant in a week and a bit so that will keep me going.


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm being sick :( 3 times yesterday, once this morning :( It's getting worse not better! And Ive really gone off all food :(


----------



## wanaBmummy

at 9 weeks and between 11 and 12 weeks my sickness got worse but this since wednesday so 12+3 i've been pretty much normal so hopefully yours will ease off too!! x


----------



## leoniebabey

mines still there although i wasn't sick this morning was sick up to 21 weeks with my 1st so not holding out too much hope


----------



## wanaBmummy

all i keep hearing from people around me are that they were sick for the entire pregnancy including both my nans which is a crappy thought. I hopinig now that mine has eased its not going to come back with a vengance. As i am writting this though i feel really full but a bit iffy at the same time :/ I think i've jynxed myself x


----------



## leoniebabey

my nan was also sick with both of hers for the full duration and all day! mines just morning thank god or sometimes later if i don't eat but i make sure i have something in my stomache x


----------



## wanaBmummy

well thought i would try a chinese as OH was getting one. Well i only had chicken fried rice and chips as its plain and had not even a quater.....and thew it back up :( x


----------



## leoniebabey

I had chinese the other day and was sick too, my fault for being greedy and going for an all you can eat buffet  hope your feeling a bit better now :hugs: x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks :) I was pushing it really because i haven't been able to eat cooked food since getting pregnant :dohh: x


----------



## leoniebabey

i know it's terrible but i've just been eating microwave meals and ready made stuff i'll make more effort once i feel better though x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey girls

Fab day! Had our scan this morning it was amazing lol All is good with our VERY wriggly baba :) I thought i was 13 weeks exact and they have put me forward 6 days to 14 weeks tomorrow. My EED is now October 16th so will have to change main page :) 

Anyway will upload our photo. For some reason everyone who has seen it keeps saying i'm having a big baby :shrug: I don't think they are grasping the difference between a 12 week scan and a 14 scan tbh but oh well. See what you guys think :) 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







scan 13+6.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## leoniebabey

ahh lovely pic! glad all went well with the scan! x


----------



## LarLar

Aww that's great news :) and i also found out i was 13weeks + 6days at my scan haha a couple of days ahead of what i thought. 

Lovely scan picture! :flow:


----------



## Mummy1995

wanaBmummy said:


> at 9 weeks and between 11 and 12 weeks my sickness got worse but this since wednesday so 12+3 i've been pretty much normal so hopefully yours will ease off too!! x

I hope so! 13 weeks today, and i threw up all my breakfast this morning! :( x


----------



## SummerFairy

I'm getting so excited for my 12 week scan! i can't wait to see LO again!


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm convinced 9th, first scan (private at 11wk) says 9th but NHS dating scan says 12th so put me as 12th please :) 

I'm just a moody bugger, belly is growing quickly so ima be a heffer soon too lol pee lots, get soo warm when I've been standing a while, insomnia yet I'm tiiiiiiired. I've pretty much every symptom but nausea and sickness!


----------



## wanaBmummy

sounds like your having a fun time of it then lol :) will add you now x


----------



## Katia-xO

Yup haha.. Thank you :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou found it :)
10th October for me - I see other ladies are too :) xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ouou found it :)
> 10th October for me - I see other ladies are too :) xx

wooo :) another person with the same due date! :flow:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey jess ok will add you now x


----------



## Mummy1995

After my AMAZING scan today, I am now due 24th not 23rd! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw fab glad you had a good scan :) will adjust your date now! x


----------



## lunar

Hello! I appear to be a little late but I thought I'd post too. c: My EDD Is October 29! It's nice to see so many October to-be mommies!

I also think it would be pretty neat if anyone has their baby on October 15th, that's my birthday! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey nice to get another to add to the list :) before i did this i thought there was only 1 or 2 of us lol. Oh and that could be me i'm due 16th October :D lol x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

LarLar haha funny isn't it? Have you felt baby move yet? xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> LarLar haha funny isn't it? Have you felt baby move yet? xx

haha definitely is and yeah i felt my first flutters at 14weeks and a few days :) and i've been feeling them more and more with each passing day. What about you? xx :flow:


----------



## lindsinc

October 22nd :)


----------



## rachelmc10

I'm due on the 10th of October, My brothers birthday xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

wow theres loads due on the 10th now! was there something in the air that day or what? lol x


----------



## LarLar

wanaBmummy said:


> wow theres loads due on the 10th now! was there something in the air that day or what? lol x

haha it's great! :flow:


----------



## rachelmc10

LOL! must have been the air xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yaay for more 10ths!! Yeah I've felt movements too, feels odd doesn't it. I just want a decent bump now :dohh: xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha yaay for more 10ths!! Yeah I've felt movements too, feels odd doesn't it. I just want a decent bump now :dohh: xx

It really does :) and they seem to be getting stronger! and i think my bumps finally starting to pop lol i really want a nice big bump with zero stretchmarks if i'm lucky haha xx :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha Im with you on the no stretch marks thing!!
Yeah the other day when I was on my laptop felt quite strong!
I seemed to have an awkward small bump, but yesterday I had really bad cramps (worried me actually) and then my stomach started aching and hurting, now this morning - I have a little bump :happydance: So it was nice to notice a difference :) xx


----------



## rachelmc10

I have felt nothing yet :( hopefully feel something soon!! im with you all please no stretch marks. Also im just new to this was wondering if anyone could help, i'm trying to change my display pic don't have a clue how to do it. xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha Im with you on the no stretch marks thing!!
> Yeah the other day when I was on my laptop felt quite strong!
> I seemed to have an awkward small bump, but yesterday I had really bad cramps (worried me actually) and then my stomach started aching and hurting, now this morning - I have a little bump :happydance: So it was nice to notice a difference :) xx

I get that but i think it's just down to being constipated tmi sorry lol i also seem to get pain if i move to fast or push lightly below the bottom of my bump. And aww yay :) you'll probably pop soon!.. my bumps a funny shape it's kind of square at the front :flow: xx



rachelmc10 said:


> I have felt nothing yet :( hopefully feel something soon!! im with you all please no stretch marks. Also im just new to this was wondering if anyone could help, i'm trying to change my display pic don't have a clue how to do it. xx

Aww i'm sure you will soon! haha i really don't want them across my tummy and you go to 'User CP' and then look down the side list and go to 'edit profile picture' :) and that's that xx :flow:


----------



## rachelmc10

Thankyou very much hun xox


----------



## LarLar

rachelmc10 said:


> Thankyou very much hun xox

No problem at all :) xx :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

I've got a few awful stretch marks already!! And I didn't have them beforehand :( nasty mother nature! Xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

are you all finding out what your having? If so, when? :flow: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i find out on the 16th may :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

I will be but haven't had a scan date yet but will probs be end of may :) x


----------



## Katia-xO

Finding out monday if they cooperate :D


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouou exciting!! I should hopefully find out 28th May.. do you all have a feeling on what your having? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

no idea although hubby is convinced its a boy lol x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, my OH does too. But then again Im highly certain it is too. My heart has said boy since I took that pregnancy test, but the last few weeks my head has started to say girl :dohh: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

i was talking in work the other day and kept saying 'she' so somewhere in my head i must be thinking girl lol x


----------



## rachelmc10

xxxjessxxx said:


> are you all finding out what your having? If so, when? :flow: xx

Yeah I'm going to find out hun, 23rd of May. When is it you get to hear the babys heart beat do any of you know?

xox


----------



## wanaBmummy

i will be hearing the baby's heartbeat at my '16 week' midwife appointment although its on the 8th May so i will actually be 17 weeks x


----------



## SummerFairy

I get to find out in about 7-ish weeks! I'm so excited but it seems like forever away. i feel that baby is a boy but I'll be happy regardless. Has anyone done any of the old wives tales?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nope not done any of the wives tales lol - it's been tempting though... have you??

I know, mine seems to be taking forever to get here too! 

I do believe its 16 week midwife appointment too, I have my own doppler though so get to hear it when Im worried :blush: xx


----------



## rachelmc10

Thanks girls I have the MW next thursday hopefully will here it then, if not do you think it would be rude to ask? thats great you have your own might need to look into that.

Never really heard of any wives tales what are they? lol

xox


----------



## SummerFairy

Some Old wives tales are:

1. If you have a lot of morning sickness and/or more pronunced pregnancy symptoms you are going to have a girl. If you are pretty symptom free you are going to have a boy.

2.Girls "steal" the mother's beauty while a boy enhances it.

3.If you crave sweet you are having a girl, if you crave savory your having a boy.

4.If you carry the baby low you are having a boy and high a girl.

5.If you hold a ring on a string over your belly it will swing back and forth for a boy and in a circle for a girl.

6. If your age and year of conception are both even or odd, it's girl. One even, one odd means a boy.

7.If the baby's heart beats more than 150 times per minute, you're pregnant with a girl. Less than 150, it's a boy.

8. Doing the red cabbage test. https://followinginmyshoes.com/life-as-i-know-it/mommyhood/pregnancy/determining-gender-with-the-red-cabbage-test/

9. Doing the baking soda test. https://blogs.babycenter.com/community_buzz/baking-soda-gender-test/

10. Doing your Chinese birth chart. https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-baby/gender-prediction/boy-or-girl-ancient-chinese-birth-chart/?ordersrc=google013chinesecalendarlow&s_kwcid=TC|6870|chinese%20birth%20calander||S|b|12620599258


----------



## wanaBmummy

the only one thats kinda true is the heartbeat one. a friend of my sister is a nurse and she didn't want to find out the sex of the baby but she new she's have a pretty good idea once she'd heard the babies heartbeat. Apparently a girls heartbeat is slightly faster as said above so she could hear the difference x


----------



## wanaBmummy

according to 10 + 6 i'm having a boy and according to 1 i'm having a girl. Other than that haven't really had experience of the others yet x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

According to a lot of them wives tales Im having a boy lol!! Honestly, if this turns out to be a girl thats going to be soo confusing :wacko: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

SummerFairy said:


> Some Old wives tales are:
> 
> 1. If you have a lot of morning sickness and/or more pronunced pregnancy symptoms you are going to have a girl. If you are pretty symptom free you are going to have a boy.
> 
> 2.Girls "steal" the mother's beauty while a boy enhances it.
> 
> 3.If you crave sweet you are having a girl, if you crave savory your having a boy.
> 
> 4.If you carry the baby low you are having a boy and high a girl.
> 
> 5.If you hold a ring on a string over your belly it will swing back and forth for a boy and in a circle for a girl.
> 
> 6. If your age and year of conception are both even or odd, it's girl. One even, one odd means a boy.
> 
> 7.If the baby's heart beats more than 150 times per minute, you're pregnant with a girl. Less than 150, it's a boy.
> 
> 8. Doing the red cabbage test. https://followinginmyshoes.com/life-as-i-know-it/mommyhood/pregnancy/determining-gender-with-the-red-cabbage-test/
> 
> 9. Doing the baking soda test. https://blogs.babycenter.com/community_buzz/baking-soda-gender-test/
> 
> 10. Doing your Chinese birth chart. https://www.parents.com/pregnancy/my-baby/gender-prediction/boy-or-girl-ancient-chinese-birth-chart/?ordersrc=google013chinesecalendarlow&s_kwcid=TC|6870|chinese%20birth%20calander||S|b|12620599258

according to what you posted this is the verdict

1. *girl*
2. *girl*
3. *Neither i crave both*
4. Cant tell yet
5. 
6. *Girl*
7. Not heard the hb yet 
8. 
9.
10. was predicted *Girl*

with my son the following were true for me
2.
6.
7. 



so will be intersting to find out! Just 2 weeks and 4 days to go!!


----------



## Katia-xO

I find out today :D gender scan at 4!!!! Hope baby is cooperative!


----------



## leoniebabey

oooh yay! keep us updated! how exciting


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - any update :D :D xx


----------



## kittycat18

Just to say, I was told I was having a boy... and I had a girl :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Really? Oh my that's bad!! When we're you told? I plan to have a 4D scan to definitely make sure lol xx


----------



## kittycat18

xxxjessxxx said:


> Really? Oh my that's bad!! When we're you told? I plan to have a 4D scan to definitely make sure lol xx

At 37 weeks :haha:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my days! I cannot believe that! Did you buy a lot of boy things then? xx


----------



## kittycat18

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh my days! I cannot believe that! Did you buy a lot of boy things then? xx

No. We only bought a few smaller things like a blanket and some clothes. When I was in the Hospital having Lucia, my sister was there waiting the whole time and came in with a bag full of girls clothes. She said she had a feeling :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

omg did u have loads of boy stuff too?
I'd be really annoyed if that happened to me! I had bought all blue!


----------



## AmberS

Feels like just yesterday I was where all of you girls are now, I miss being pregnant! :) My LO will be one year old on October 28 (his due date was October 25th). Good luck to all of you! have a happy, healthy pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Katia-xO

Had my gender scan today at 16w6d, team pink!! :cloud9:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congrats! :D Can i ask how you had a scan at 16 weeks not 20?? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's funny your sister just had a feeling lol!! 

Thanks AMberS :flow:

Yaaay for team pink Katia, did you have a feeling it was a girl?


----------



## SummerFairy

Have any of you ladies "popped" yet? I can't wait to have a bump and be noticably pregnant! when did it happen for you if you have?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I've started 'showing' now noticeably this week :)


----------



## Katia-xO

wanaBmummy said:


> Congrats! :D Can i ask how you had a scan at 16 weeks not 20?? xx

Thank you :D so happy!

A few places do gender scans from 16 weeks, it was 3d so definitely no boy parts on the horizon then she checked 2d and there was the little white lines for a girly! The only thing is if your baby hasn't developed enough to be sure of a sex, I.e. nothing seems to be there but no lines could be wrongly guessed as girl easily buuuut they will bring you back free of charge to check in a week or so if they're a good company xx



xxxjessxxx said:


> That's funny your sister just had a feeling lol!!
> 
> Thanks AMberS :flow:
> 
> Yaaay for team pink Katia, did you have a feeling it was a girl?

Thank you!

Nope, I've been calling her 'he' for weeks!!! :haha: xx


----------



## kittycat18

wanaBmummy said:


> Congrats! :D Can i ask how you had a scan at 16 weeks not 20?? xx

Normally an Anomaly Scan is carried out between 18 and 20 weeks of pregnancy in the UK but this is mainly due to the fact that it is clearer at that stage in pregnancy to tell whether your baby is a boy or a girl. It is possible to find out earlier as genitalia are developing faster between 13 and 20 weeks. Normally you can tell if you are having a boy at an earlier stage because it is easier to see the genital nub for a male at an ultrasound :flow:


----------



## Eloquence

October 16th for me :) 
8 days before my birthday! Such an amazing birthday present. <3


----------



## kittycat18

Oh my gosh you ladies are making me feel soo broody :cry:


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah i new about the development and that you can tell eariler that 20 weeks btu i just took them as standard scans so just wondered why or how she was having one at 16 weeks :)

I'll add you now Eloquence ...same due date as me :D xx


----------



## rachelmc10

Got anti Natal tomorrow girls, Hope to hear LO heart beat.

xox


----------



## Eloquence

wanaBmummy said:


> yeah i new about the development and that you can tell eariler that 20 weeks btu i just took them as standard scans so just wondered why or how she was having one at 16 weeks :)
> 
> I'll add you now Eloquence ...same due date as me :D xx

Aha! That's awesome. ^_^


----------



## Mummy1995

Im so excited to find out whether we're all on team blue or pink!! Not long to wait now girls! :D :flow: x


----------



## LarLar

21 days til i find out.. not that i'm counting or anything lol :flow:


----------



## Mummy1995

Aha bless you! 

I dont know when my next scan is!! :( Hopefully beginning of June! :D :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I haven't had my letter for scan yet either but i'm assuming it'll be end of May x


----------



## LarLar

I got it at the hospital on a letter while i was there for my 13week + 6days scan (late 12week scan). So i didn't have to wait.. i'll be bang on 20weeks, they aren't half precise lol shame they weren't for my 12week scan. :flow:


----------



## Eloquence

I have an appointment with my Midwife in 8 days. She'll be scheduling an appointment for my gender screening ultrasound then.

Can't wait to find out if I'm having a little Brayden or a little Cayleigh! Hopefully my LO decides to co-operate.


----------



## Mummy1995

Eloquence said:


> I have an appointment with my Midwife in 8 days. She'll be scheduling an appointment for my gender screening ultrasound then.
> 
> Can't wait to find out if I'm having a little Brayden or a little Cayleigh! Hopefully my LO decides to co-operate.

Aww it's all so exciting and happening so quickly!! Cute names! :D x


----------



## Eloquence

Mummy1995 said:


> Aww it's all so exciting and happening so quickly!! Cute names! :D x

It really is! & Thanks!
Your LO is due on my birthday, haha! Do you have any names picked out yet?

OH & I decided that we both wanted very Irish/Gaelic names because of our heritage, hence Brayden & Cayleigh.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

my 12 week scan took aages to be booked but eventually got seen at 13weeks, got given my 20weeks scan date then when I'll be 20+5 :) 26 days till I hopefully see what baby is :D


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

Hi I'm maple, and I'm expecting triplets on the 28 October xxx


----------



## rachelmc10

Yay got to hear LO heartbeat today was amazing can't wipe the smile off my face, also found out my rhesus neg blood type any of you that?

xox


----------



## Eloquence

rachelmc10 said:


> Yay got to hear LO heartbeat today was amazing can't wipe the smile off my face, also found out my rhesus neg blood type any of you that?
> 
> xox

That's so awesome! My midwife is great. She lets OH & I hear the heartbeat every appointment. Just can't get enough of it!


----------



## wanaBmummy

MapleZoeSyrup said:


> Hi I'm maple, and I'm expecting triplets on the 28 October xxx

Hi welcome and wow triplets congratulations xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

rachelmc10 said:


> Yay got to hear LO heartbeat today was amazing can't wipe the smile off my face, also found out my rhesus neg blood type any of you that?
> 
> xox

I don't know alot about it but i'm pretty sure thats the one where you'll need a shot somewhere along the way and baby possibly will as well. Like i said i'm not 100% so don't hold me to it lol xx


----------



## rachelmc10

wanaBmummy said:


> rachelmc10 said:
> 
> 
> Yay got to hear LO heartbeat today was amazing can't wipe the smile off my face, also found out my rhesus neg blood type any of you that?
> 
> xox
> 
> I don't know alot about it but i'm pretty sure thats the one where you'll need a shot somewhere along the way and baby possibly will as well. Like i said i'm not 100% so don't hold me to it lol xxClick to expand...

Yeah i need to get a jag at 28 weeks then again when i give birth.. just wondering if anyone was the same. 

xox


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know im rhesus pos, and midwife said that was all good, so presume with neg u need something hun - maybe try googling it or asking your midwife :flower: xx


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

Thanks for adding me xxxx


----------



## Mummy1995

rachelmc10 said:


> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelmc10 said:
> 
> 
> Yay got to hear LO heartbeat today was amazing can't wipe the smile off my face, also found out my rhesus neg blood type any of you that?
> 
> xox
> 
> I don't know alot about it but i'm pretty sure thats the one where you'll need a shot somewhere along the way and baby possibly will as well. Like i said i'm not 100% so don't hold me to it lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah i need to get a jag at 28 weeks then again when i give birth.. just wondering if anyone was the same.
> 
> xoxClick to expand...

Dont know of any girls due in october, but i know some girls on teen pregnancy are (eg fl00b) my mum is too so she had the shots for it! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hows everyone doing guys? x


----------



## leoniebabey

great just counting down the days till my 20w scan eeeeeek!

how are you?


----------



## LarLar

Urgh not too good, feel abit yucky after dinner and been really tired all day. Other than that i'm also counting down the days til my 20week scan. 17days! :D How about you? xx :flow:


----------



## Eloquence

I'm doing well. :) How are you!?

Counting down the days until I can get my appointment for my gender screening! Midwife appointment in 4 days!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm great thanks we have been visiting grandparents today showing off our scan photo lol i've got the midwife on Tuesday which i''m looking forward too :D and i am impatiently waiting for my date for 20 week scan lol

Sorry your having an off day LarLar :hugs:

xx


----------



## Eloquence

Glad so many of you ladies are due in October, haha. Makes the waiting more bearable knowing someone else is JUST as impatient as I am!


----------



## SummerFairy

I'm getting ready for graduation. i had finals last week and now it's just wasteing time at school.

I haven't been sick in a few days so that's a plus. I've been tired during the day though and can't sleep at night.:dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

bet you can't wait for graduation!


----------



## SummerFairy

i can't wait. I'm super excited!


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm so tired :( I'd love nothing more than a full nights sleep right now.. Thought these sleepless nights happened in October?! 

Anyone else struggling to sleep longer than a few hours even though you're shattered? Xxx


----------



## Eloquence

Hi ladies! 

Just wanted to point out my milestone. 17 weeks today! In two days I have my midwife appointment to set up my gender screening! Couldn't be more excited. It's moving so slowly!


----------



## wanaBmummy

I've been sleeping much better recently so i'm no help there sorry *Katia*

Same as me *Eloquence* 17 weeks today :) 

AFM i've had a great day! I had my scan letter through for the 31st May so i'll be 20+2, sooooo excited for this!

Also had my midwife appointment today. She said everything seems great i'm back up to pre pregnancy weight after loosing weight with MS. She said that baby has a strong heatbeat, stronger than she would have expected for how many weeks i am. She asked if i could feel any movement because she could which was wierd because i couldn't lol 

With the whole theory of the fast heartbeat sounding like a horse being a girl and a slower heartbeat sounding like a train being a boy, she said it sounded like a fast train to her lol which is helpful :dohh: i thought it sounded like a horse lol but we'll have to wait and see. She put it down as 150 anyway <3

xx


----------



## Eloquence

Squeeeeee so exciting! Are you and your DH hoping for a specific gender? I also started a pregnancy blog today that I'll be updating really often! Link in signature <3


----------



## wanaBmummy

I've already had a read because i saw your thread about it :)

Urm not really although one set of grandparents said can we have a girl please and the other said boy please lol 

Hubby thinks its a boy, i've been thinking its a girl more and more recently so we'll soon see. We're not worried wither way as long as they are healthy x


----------



## Eloquence

Aww that's sweet. OH and I feel the same way. We will be happy as long as LO is healthy! 

I'm kind of hoping for a boy, and he's hoping for a girl. I'm definitely feeling a girl, I think haha.


----------



## wanaBmummy

I think DH just wants to be able to pass on his rugby and sufing knowledge and have someone to do it with so i think he's hoping boy for those reasons lol x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - I sleep rubbish too, but was never a good sleeper anyway!

Anyone else got a Teen Midwife??? I had a letter through a few weeks ago saying I have a Teen Midwife as well :shrug: Got her this Friday, just wondering what they do xx


----------



## LarLar

18weeks today :D which means 14days til i find out if LO is a she or a he haha :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha exciting isn't it!!
19 days for me!! :happydance: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

1 week till my scan!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im jealous!! I wish it was sooner! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

xxxjessxxx said:


> Katia - I sleep rubbish too, but was never a good sleeper anyway!
> 
> Anyone else got a Teen Midwife??? I had a letter through a few weeks ago saying I have a Teen Midwife as well :shrug: Got her this Friday, just wondering what they do xx

I do i didn't with my 1st though :wacko:
They have it alongside the young parent group which i attend already so it's actually more convenient for me to go there


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh right, what do they actually do? Do they do all the medical side of it? Or more for the support? I really have no idea :dohh: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

mine just does my ususal appointments and that's it. I've only saw them twice so far though.


----------



## wanaBmummy

by teen midwife do you mean a midwife just for teens or a midwife who is younger? i'm assuming the first because i can't see how you'd be a qualified midwife that young lol

oh and 22 days till mine :D x


----------



## Mummy1995

I have a teen midwife! :D :flow: x


----------



## Eloquence

I see my midwife to get my date for my gender screening tomorrow!!! So crazy excited! Can't wait to find out if my LO is a little Brayden or a little Cayleigh


----------



## Katia-xO

We're all so close to our 20 week scans :) 13 days for me!! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lol yeah I mean a midwife for teens, going to see what it's all about tomorrow!
It annoyed me though on the letter they wrote Jessica, when my name is just Jessie - it annoys me so much as it probably means they presumed I was Jessica as Im on their files as Jessie :dohh: 

I know Katia - there's going to be some lovely scan pics showing!!
I hope I get a nice one this time though lol, at my 13week scan, the baby looked perfect on the screen but because it didn't stop moving throughout pretty much all of it the baby looked odd in the pics :dohh: I hope it co-operates for my 20 week one!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Lol awh! I made the woman retake one of them because I wanted a good one :blush: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

haha I should of done that :dohh:
I will if I don't get a decent 20 week one! I'll have a serious sit down talk with the baby before we go in and say it needs to be on its best behaviour :haha:

Saw teen midwife today, she's sooo nice so I've chosen to have my antenatal care there instead of with another midwife who Im not so keen on at my doctors :) xx


----------



## Eloquence

My midwife is setting up my appointment for my 20w ultrasound for the 22nd or 23rd (depending on what's available) for my gender screening!!!

I'm so excited. :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Your so lucky Eloquence!! 
get to have it before me lol!! 
Eeek so exciting for you! Do you have any guess on what you think it is? What names do you like? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thats qood that they can get you in quick...you'll be 19 weeks wont you? x


----------



## Eloquence

xxxjessxxx said:


> Your so lucky Eloquence!!
> get to have it before me lol!!
> Eeek so exciting for you! Do you have any guess on what you think it is? What names do you like? xx

Honestly I think it's a girl, even though I'm hoping for a boy. :haha:
But if it's a girl then OH will be ecstatic. He wants a Daddy's little girl. :dohh:
We picked out names when I was about 7-8 weeks pregnant. LOL. We wasted no time!

Cayleigh Jane for a girl & Brayden Michael for a boy. :happydance:


----------



## Eloquence

wanaBmummy said:


> Thats qood that they can get you in quick...you'll be 19 weeks wont you? x

Sorry i missed your post :dohh:
Yeah, I'll be 19w if it's the 22nd and 19w + 1 if it's the 23rd. But I'm hoping for as soon as possible. :happydance:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Lovely names btw and don't worry we had ours picked out before we were even pregnant lol :D xx


----------



## Eloquence

Ahaa Aww. :)
OH & I hadn't planned this at all, hadn't even discussed it, haha. But less than a week after we found out we were talking about names. I made it really clear that if it was a girl "Jane" was required (It was my Nana's name) and Michael for a boy (my Uncle's name). He was totally okay with that and automatically suggested Brayden & Cayleigh. We never considered any other names. Those two just seemed so perfect!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

They're lovely names Eloquence!! Its sweet how your OH wants a daddy's little girl!! 
My OH wants a boy first :dohh: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

so does mine jess x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

He said he won't be any less different if it's a girl, he'll be just as happy etc but wants a boy first that's all. But I don't understand, as there has to be some disappointment in it all :shrug:
I truly don't mind what I have first :) xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I get what you mean but i think its more the idea of it isn't it but once baby is here boy or girl they'll fall in love with them :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I understand, I know he'll love him/her, I just know there'll be some disappointment xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> They're lovely names Eloquence!! Its sweet how your OH wants a daddy's little girl!!
> My OH wants a boy first :dohh: xx

My OH was adamant he wanted a boy first, we then saw our GIRL in 3d and he totally melted and now can't wait for a little girly xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I hope it's the same with me :)
May I ask what your OH's are like? DO they talk to your bumps? Touch them? Look at baby stuff etc? How involved are they? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

He's always rubbing my bump :) every time I say "belly" he goes "no, its baby" lol he kisses it too pretty much every night. Says he feels stupid talking to it though so he's only done it once, to give her a pep talk before our gender scan :haha: it worked! He calls her what we've planned too bless him!

He's very involved with shopping, we choose everything together :) he's bought a lot of clothes already and he's having input in the nursery theme too once we start to do it.

How's your OH? Xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nahhh that is sooo sweet!!! My OH rubs my belly ONLY when I say he hardly does it, he only wants to look at clothes when he's in the mood to (which is rarely) and he just hardly acknowlegdes it :cry: It gets me so upset. 
And if we've fallen out he does stuff and says stuff as though he doesn't even care about LO :nope:
Im starting to second think whether I want to be with him anymore :nope: I don't know xx


----------



## Eloquence

Maybe you should have a sit down with your OH and try to calmly explain how you feel about the situation?

Maybe tell him that you're finding it really difficult to deal with the way he acts towards your situation with LO, and that you would like it more if he were to act a bit more involved with the pregnancy?

I had to do that at the beginning of my pregnancy with OH because he seemed to detached. I had a conversation with him about it and he explained to me that, at 30 years old with no children (this being his first) he was scared. Not about being a parent, but that he would get too attached to the little one and I would have a MC or something. 

After we had that little discussion he was really understanding and loosened up a lot. Now a lot of the time he seems more excited about LO than I am. :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

Maybe it'll get better as you get further in and it feels more real to him? Men are strange creatures.. Regarding baby my OH sounds amazing like I described but when we get onto our relationship it's slightly different. We argue a lot these days and disagree about so much, he mentioned something about taking the baby into his work after she's born and I said no, he went "oh yeah, knew you'd cause some unnecessary shit over it" :dohh: 

I often wonder if being a single mum would be much easier, don't have to negotiate with anyone or be questioned constantly or do things you don't want to whilst bringing baby up.. But I wouldn't do it to my little one whilst her dad actually is a decent person and wants to be involved, I blame hormones for the whinging and irritability recently xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girlies :hugs:
I've talked to him about it before, and he improves for a few days and goes back to the way he was before.
It's not just his involvement though as I wouldn't consider leaving him over that, I just think I have to except that's the way he is.
But it's more to do with the fact on how he treats me, he talks to me and treats me like crap a lot of the time, he says really mean things and I cry, and then he says things like 'oh yeah cry - I don't give a fuck'. I understand couples have arguements, but he comes across as really insensitive most of the time.
And I feel like Im only with him now BECAUSE of the baby. 
I love him and I know he loves me, but he's a different person now, and Im not sure if I like that. He's not even affectionate anymore :nope:
I don't know, I just feel like I'm wit him for the baby's sake now and I know that's not right xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh :hugs: He sounds as if he's trying to stay detached without meaning to be a dick with you? Mine was like this the first 12 weeks because I got pregnant straight after a mc and it all worried him xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know what you mean - and I asked him if he was worried because of previous MC's. He said yes, but that's not why he isn't making and effort with this one, he said he just doesn't think to?
And he started changing before I was pregnant. He was like this once every 3 weeks he'd change iykwim. And once being pregnant, it's just gradually more and more until he's like this most of the time. It's now like once a week he's the OH I used to know.
It's just how he is altogether... oh I don't know anymore, I'm going to have to have a serious think xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh :( yeah a big think sounds like what you need! :hugs: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks sweety - I've been trying to think about it for the past few weeks :nope: ..Men lol xx


----------



## Eloquence

It definitely sounds like you need to sit down and work stuff out. I had an issue with a previous relationship where I loved him... But wasn't IN love with him, you know?

I think you need to think about what's best not just for LO, but what's best for YOU as well. :) I'm sure we will all be here to support you when you need it!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Eloquence :cry:
I just don't know I really don't. I love him, but I don't know whether Im IN love with him. I want him to be around for the baby, but he does me in. He brings me down, stresses me out etc. Yet some days he makes me smile and I feel in love again.
But those good days are so rare now.
Im so confused :cry: xx


----------



## Islander

can i join?im due 24th october...team yellow until june 26th when i have the gender scan...


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey Islander :thumbup: xx


----------



## Islander

hi Jess :) sorry to hear you're having atough time with OH...you're not alone...its like im married to 2 people just now - one is a kind, loving, perfect guy...the other is a pr....ck :S


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Good to hear Im not alone. Seems a few of us are on BFP thread then!!
I feel like I should just stay with him for now feeling numb, and see if anything changes :shrug: xx


----------



## Islander

with mine i think he has a mental health issue and is dealing with a lot including his mother dying so im giving him the benefit of the doubt and trying to get him to face his problems and deal with it.its hard and really poor timing but i do love him and i know this isnt him so, I'll stick in and work at it... but i have days where i think it might be easier to just be on my own...but then i love him...argh!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im sorry to hear about his mother :flow:
I know what you mean, you love them but you don't like how it is.
I keep telling myself that I'll always love him as that's why I went out with him and have stuck with him for so long, but then I try and think will it ever go back to how it was? Where he's give me that nice affectionate kiss or cuddle spontaniously, or when I do to him - I get a better reaction than just a blank expression :cry: Its so frustrating, I could go round and round in circles with it, I love him but do I stay with him? Hmmm... I'm clueless! xx


----------



## Islander

we made vows - for better for worse...so im gonna stick with it (unless he was ever violent but i can say hand on heart that would never happen and if it did i would instantly be gone...but he's just not like that...i cant even describe what he is like when he's bad....but we are having a run of good days atm - long may it last :) )


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's sweet :)
Im glad your having good days hunny - I pray for you it stays that way :flow:
We haven't really had any bad days (like arguing or anything) the last week or so but I still feel unhappy and he's still 'cold' towards me xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well i've missed alot...

Hi Islander :) i'll add you to the main page now :) how old are you? I see your married too :thumbup: sorry your having a bit of a tough time with your OH atm but hopefully its just a phase.

Jess sorry to hear you having problems :hugs: but i wouldn't stay with him just for the baby. I know that sounds harsh but in the long run if your not happy it will only bring you down and cause tension/atmosphere that wont be any good for the baby. Maybe give yourself a time limit for him to have had a turn around and if not the decide what your going to do.

As for how my OH is with pregnancy. He's he'll go baby shopping if i ask and will chat about all of it with me and rub my belly and give it a kiss from time to time. Its not a case of he doesn't do anything unless i mention it, its more a case of as i get bigger he does a bit more lol Like he realises it more with my size :D He's really affectionate and caring towards me though :)

xxx


----------



## Islander

hi - thanks... im 25, married for 3 years, together for 9...preg with baby no.1 following a blighted ovum in october...live in scotland :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Islander said:


> hi - thanks... im 25, married for 3 years, together for 9...preg with baby no.1 following a blighted ovum in october...live in scotland :)

Heya :) as right your a bit older..do you just find that you fit better over here? I'm 21 so not majorly out of the teens but deffinatly find i fit better :) I got married last August :D i'm from South Wales x


----------



## Islander

yeah, def dont belong in the teens section :) i do look and comment there occasionally but just feel more comfortable over here as I'm married, own my home, work as a teacher etc...a lot of the girl in teen section are the age of a lot of my pupils so feels kinda strange sometimes and i dont wanna appear condescending to them. i got married in '09 but we started going out when we were 15/16 :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Islander said:


> yeah, def dont belong in the teens section :) i do look and comment there occasionally but just feel more comfortable over here as I'm married, own my home, work as a teacher etc...a lot of the girl in teen section are the age of a lot of my pupils so feels kinda strange sometimes and i dont wanna appear condescending to them. i got married in '09 but we started going out when we were 15/16 :)

You do realise your in the teen section?? It just sounds from your comment like you think your somewhere else. Like your meant to be in a different forum and only look at 'teen pregnancy' once in a while. Its not a problem but obviously it just sounds like you don't mean to be here :) x


----------



## fonsipie_pata

14 October


----------



## wanaBmummy

fonsipie_pata said:


> 14 October

Hey i'll add you now :) I'm Stevie, 21 and this is baba no.1 for me x


----------



## fonsipie_pata

wanaBmummy said:


> Hey i'll add you now :) I'm Stevie, 21 and this is baba no.1 for me x

Hello, Stevie. I'm 23 years old and this is my second round!

How are you find pregnancy so far? My son is nearly 4 and I don't know if it's because it's been quite some time since my last pregnancy that I feel very new to pregnancy.


----------



## Islander

oh - lol - i totally didnt realise!i thought this was 2nd tri!oh well!!! thats baby brain for you! well clearly i am comfortable here as i didnt even realise!!!(thats if youll still have me even thought im not a teen) everyone is just so lovely here! ....cant believe what an idiot i am!haha!


----------



## fonsipie_pata

LOL, Awww it happens. I guess I could of been more precise.


----------



## wanaBmummy

haha yeah thats fine Islander just didn't want to leave you thinking you were somewhere else lol I post quite a bit over in 2nd tri too but they don't really have due date threads over there from what i've seen.

Also fonsiepie it may be that its been a while so feels new. Is it a different pregnancy to your last? Like have your symptoms been different or anything? x


----------



## fonsipie_pata

wanaBmummy said:


> haha yeah thats fine Islander just didn't want to leave you thinking you were somewhere else lol I post quite a bit over in 2nd tri too but they don't really have due date threads over there from what i've seen.
> 
> Also fonsiepie it may be that its been a while so feels new. Is it a different pregnancy to your last? Like have your symptoms been different or anything? x

The pregnancy is very different compared to the 1st one, becuase my health was quite good during the first pregnancy and now it's not. I'm suffering from a lot health issue, that are not letting me enjoy this precious time at all.:cry:

Thank you for asking x


----------



## Mummy1995

Got my scan date! 22 days and counting! :D :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

Mummy1995 said:


> Got my scan date! 22 days and counting! :D :flow:

:happydance:


----------



## Eloquence

Mummy1995 said:


> Got my scan date! 22 days and counting! :D :flow:

Yaaaaaaaay! :happydance: Excited!?


----------



## LarLar

Hey all :) how's everyone feeling? I'm feeling pretty poop my skins broke out again.. But on a plus side tomorrow means 7 more days til my scan! :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

LarLar said:


> Hey all :) how's everyone feeling? I'm feeling pretty poop my skins broke out again.. But on a plus side tomorrow means 7 more days til my scan! :flow:

I feel rubbishhhhh! Having such a bad time at the moment and it's not even pregnancy related. I just feel like running away and starting again somewhere far away from absolutely everybody I know right now :cry:

Mines on the 23rd too. You exciteddddd? Xx


----------



## Eloquence

LarLar said:


> Hey all :) how's everyone feeling? I'm feeling pretty poop my skins broke out again.. But on a plus side tomorrow means 7 more days til my scan! :flow:

I'm feeling pretty good today. Haven't had much to complain about the past few days except for the acne breakouts on my skin!!!

I get them mostly on my upper back, so at least it's easy to hide :haha: 

You must be so excited for your scan!!!


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm so so excited to find out if baby has a noonie or a willy hehe! Aww Katia I'm sorry you're feeling that way, really hope things get better for you :flow: x


----------



## leoniebabey

scan is tomorrow yaaaay and i'm halfway through !!


----------



## Eloquence

leoniebabey said:


> scan is tomorrow yaaaay and i'm halfway through !!

Congrats on your milestone!!! :flow: xx


----------



## Eloquence

I'm 18 weeks today! :baby:

My belly popped like crazy the past two weeks!
Here's a pic of my 16w & 18w bumps!
It's amazing how much you can grow in such a short time :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 16w.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









Bump 18w.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leoniebabey

Wow u did pop!


----------



## Eloquence

Haha I know! It's so insane! I wasn't expecting to grow so much so fast. :wacko:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey girls,
Yeah acne is a major problem for me too at the moment :/
Eloquence beautiful bump!!
Katia - hope things get better for you hunny :hugs:
xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you girls :hugs:

I could seriously hit my birth mother in the face :( she's offered to buy our pram, wouldn't let us choose - chose for us due to its "practicality and cheapness" and basically I just got to choose the pattern.. Don't get me wrong I was still grateful and think I will actually love the pram, I just wanted her to bring it round so I could put it up myself and have a look.. She's took it to work and let all her staff mess with it, I swear if they've scratched it there'll be shit!

Because I said I was upset she'd opened it and stuff she went mental at me acting like I'm so ungrateful and never appreciate what she does for me - erm excuse me?! A mother should be with their child and I haven't really seen mine since I was 8.

I just don't know what to do, I let her back in my life for the sake of my LO having both sets of grandparents and now I regret it :shrug:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh Katia :hugs:
Sorry to hear you've got mum issues.
I would be pee'd off too so it isn't just you, your not ungrateful at all.
I understand she's brought it but she should respect your wishes.
It should be your choice of pram - that's one of the exciting things about it.
Have you told her how you feel about regretting letting her back in because of how she is?
At the end of the day if your regretting it she should know so she can change and make it right. If she doesn't want to, then as hard as it is - I wouldn't bother with her until she does :hugs: x x


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you, I feel awful :( my OH just says "shouldn't have let her buy it then should you" about the whole thing because he dislikes her due to the way she acts towards me and my brother.

I'm going to talk to her about it in a few wks, it's the first anniversary since my grandma passed in the next week or so so we're all tense at the mo - I know I shouldn't be making excuses for her because this is how she acts constantly but I think this has a part in the situation ATM. 

Thank you again :hugs: you feeling any better about OH today? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

OH's can be a pain in the bum sometimes can't they! There's nothing wrong with you excepting it, it's her. I'm sorry to hear about your grandma hunny :flow: Hopefully after a few weeks she might be a bit more understanding about it! I hope she is :hugs:
Thanks for being able to chat to you girls as after I had a serious think.
OH actually realised something was on my mind and came over to me and gave me a hug. After how cold and horrible he's been to me the past few weeks it hit me hard, and I just burst out crying into his arms - I've wanted a bit him to show a bit of caring for ages. 
He sat down next to me and kept asking what was wrong, I couldn't tell him. 
I suddenly felt so guilty for even thinking to leave him :nope: But he started asking is it us? And do I love him? I said I love him but I just don't know whether I want to be with him anymore... and then he started crying 
We had a long talk (actually talking!) and I he seemed to realise how much of a dick he's been and apologised. We talked over a lot of stuff and it all seems to be ok :) I just pray it stays that way. Thanks for helping me though, I'm glad I finally got it off of my chest xx


----------



## LarLar

Eloquence said:


> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> Hey all :) how's everyone feeling? I'm feeling pretty poop my skins broke out again.. But on a plus side tomorrow means 7 more days til my scan! :flow:
> 
> I'm feeling pretty good today. Haven't had much to complain about the past few days except for the acne breakouts on my skin!!!
> 
> I get them mostly on my upper back, so at least it's easy to hide :haha:
> 
> You must be so excited for your scan!!!Click to expand...

Aww glad your doing okay and urgh mines is all over my face lol it's horrible ;( just went i get my beautiful clear skin back i get them again.. and i seem to have really red cheeks and am looking constantly flushed lol. and haha lucky you!

and i really am :) i can't believe how fast it's going in! when is yours? :D :flow:


----------



## LarLar

Katia-xO said:


> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> Hey all :) how's everyone feeling? I'm feeling pretty poop my skins broke out again.. But on a plus side tomorrow means 7 more days til my scan! :flow:
> 
> I feel rubbishhhhh! Having such a bad time at the moment and it's not even pregnancy related. I just feel like running away and starting again somewhere far away from absolutely everybody I know right now :cry:
> 
> Mines on the 23rd too. You exciteddddd? XxClick to expand...

Awww ;( not good i hope you feel better soon and whatever is causing your to feel rubbish gets better soon! :hugs:

and oh yay :) i'm really excited, how about you?.. you got any hunches on if your LO is a boy or girl? :flow:


----------



## Eloquence

Jess - Thanks! xx I still can't believe how big I am. Lol!
I'm SO glad things worked out with OH & you! See? Sometimes all it takes is a long think and a nice talk. :) :hugs:

Katia - Sorry you're going through that with your Mum. I hope things even out soon xx :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

Jess - awh, I hope he stays this way then, sounds promising :) :hugs: xx

Lar - thank youu! I'm excited, not as much as before though so I feel a bit bad. Its a girl :) we had an early scan 2 wks ago for a birthday present lol but I thought it was guna be a boy.. How about you? x

Eloquence - thank you :hugs: it shall all work itself out soon! x


----------



## Eloquence

No problem, Katia! :hugs: If you need someone to talk to feel free to PM me anytime :flow: x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

Sorry to hear about things with your mum *Katia* :hugs: My mum and dad are buying our pram but me and DH are picking it out. It only makes sense as its your child and you'll be the one using it.

Glad all is better with your OH *Jess* :D

*Eloquence* fab bump picture!! 

*fonsipie* no worries and hopefully your health issues will settle to allow you to enjoy your pregnancy!

With regards to skin mines actually been alot clearer since getting pregnant. I only get the odd few now and then. I've got about 3 round by my boobs atm but other than that my face is clear :)

I've decided i've either got my energy back and gone back to my old organised ways and not realised how much of a nutter i was lol or i've got the on set of 'nesting' early. I've done about 10 loads of washing in the last 3 days ( DH had a tone of rugby stuff and 2 sets of bedding) and dried it all as well as going through all my paper work and DH's paper work and going through all his clothes and getting rid of a big bag full, oh and doing the garden. I've gone a bit mad i think lol xx


----------



## LarLar

Katia-xO said:


> Lar - thank youu! I'm excited, not as much as before though so I feel a bit bad. Its a girl :) we had an early scan 2 wks ago for a birthday present lol but I thought it was guna be a boy.. How about you? x

No problem :) and oh very cute any names picked out? and i'm thinking girl but my mum and sister thinks boy so who knows. I've been in agony though with stomach pains ect i could barely walk earlier due to them so my scan can't come sooner as it's starting to worry me now x


----------



## Katia-xO

LarLar said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> Lar - thank youu! I'm excited, not as much as before though so I feel a bit bad. Its a girl :) we had an early scan 2 wks ago for a birthday present lol but I thought it was guna be a boy.. How about you? x
> 
> No problem :) and oh very cute any names picked out? and i'm thinking girl but my mum and sister thinks boy so who knows. I've been in agony though with stomach pains ect i could barely walk earlier due to them so my scan can't come sooner as it's starting to worry me now xClick to expand...

Not just yet, she's got FAR too many clothes already though!! And shoes haha. I thought boy so badly but hoped for girl. I've had pains too, I got told they have a mega growth spurt just before 20 wks so maybe that's what we're experiencing? Xx


----------



## leoniebabey

wish me luck for tomorrow eeeeek :)


----------



## LarLar

Katia-xO said:


> Not just yet, she's got FAR too many clothes already though!! And shoes haha. I thought boy so badly but hoped for girl. I've had pains too, I got told they have a mega growth spurt just before 20 wks so maybe that's what we're experiencing? Xx

Aww hehe so cute. Oh well who knows maybe i'll be the opposite haha.. i don't really have a preference but i think my OH would love a boy first. and yeah i thought maybe it's ligament pain again.. but this has been constant yesterday morning and for a few hours then again last night for an hour.. i'm having to lean over to walk. Now it's got really painful again and i'm having to do the same.. i also seem to be getting really warm and TMI alot of discharge so i think i'll make an emergency appointment at my doctors tomorrow. I'm sure all will be fine but i don't wanna take any risks :flow: xx


----------



## LarLar

leoniebabey said:


> wish me luck for tomorrow eeeeek :)

Lots of luck being sent your way :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Enjoy your scan leonie!! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

LarLar I've got EXACTLY the same!!
Im in pain so much, I'd rather not move!
And keep having suddenly a lot of discharge actually running out, and keep getting too hot and got really bad back too.
I think it's normal as I've found babies heartbeat on doppler fine :)

Good luck for tomorrow Leonie!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Also, yes Im very please with OH.
I've tried talking to him about it before though and he just gets all angry, but since saying Im not sure I want to be with him anymore, I think it's made him realise a lot of things. F'xd he stays that way! xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> LarLar I've got EXACTLY the same!!
> Im in pain so much, I'd rather not move!
> And keep having suddenly a lot of discharge actually running out, and keep getting too hot and got really bad back too.
> I think it's normal as I've found babies heartbeat on doppler fine :)
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Leonie!

Feel abit reassured knowing you've had similar stuff happening to you. I don't think anyone in my house realizes how much pain i'm in :(... it's so excruciating to walk now. I'm assuming my GP will check all is okay with baby tomorrow by using the doppler, i'm sure everything will be fine i just can't put up with this pain and i need to be able to walk, and pain killers aren't even dulling it a little. :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh hunny, sounds like you are in a serious lot of pain! Im sure it's just baby growing and stuff, just hope you start feeling better :hugs:
Im sure it'll all be fine :flow: 
My pain isn't so bad when Im sitting and resting so sounds like yours is much worse :hugs: xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ahh hunny, sounds like you are in a serious lot of pain! Im sure it's just baby growing and stuff, just hope you start feeling better :hugs:
> Im sure it'll all be fine :flow:
> My pain isn't so bad when Im sitting and resting so sounds like yours is much worse :hugs: xx

Thanks alot, i feel really silly complaining as i know labour is going to be agonizing and i don't want to complain alot to everyone in my house incase they think if i can't put up with this pain how the hell will i cope in labour.. it's silly really but it's just something i keep thinking. :flow: 
I'll let you know how it goes and i hope your pain eases up completely soon :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless - I have that problem, if I moan about my back being really bad or I bang into something I get the sarky remarks 'ohh your going to be useless in labour!' 
It's like I can't moan about something hurting because in a few months I'll be enduring something much more painful - family ey! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I get these remarks too! Labour is something you have to do to have baby, and whether it's a section or not you're gonna be in pain.. But pains like these seem so much worse as its too early for that and it worries us hoping everything is ok. Just ignore them, it's your body and you'd rather make sure everything is ok. Good luck at the docs Lar :)

Good luck for your scan today too Leonie!! Xx


----------



## Eloquence

Awaiting the call from my Midwife today! :dance:

She's going to call some time today to tell me the date of my scan. I told her that I would prefer the 22nd or 23rd (I want it as soon as possible :haha:) So hopefully the two clinics she was planning on calling has one of those dates open!

So excited :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eek sounds good Eloquence! heard anything since?


----------



## Eloquence

Still haven't heard anything. I'm about to get impatient and call her myself!


----------



## Eloquence

Next Tuesday at 10AM! 

SO EXCITED :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## wanaBmummy

fab news Eloquence :)

Just incase leonie doesn't update over here about her scan today she had a bit of bad news and i thought you girls might want to know so we can all be there for her. Here's the link for it x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1011349-please-keep-your-fingers-crossed.html


----------



## LarLar

Have to phone the doctors tomorrow as when i phoned the doctors was closed for a half day.

Also i just popped over to Leonie's thread and wished her luck! :flow: 

Great news on your scan date Eloquence so jealous you get yours before mine hehe xx


----------



## leoniebabey

thankyou hun, yep i have to go back next thursday to be re scanned by the consultant to check the patch on the lung and heart. Hopefully everything is alright. keep your fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## wanaBmummy

as i said good luck and keep us all updated :) x


----------



## Eloquence

Sorry to hear all of that is happening, Leonie. :flow:

Keep us updated! Sending bunches of positive energy your way :hugs:


----------



## leoniebabey

I'll let you know what happens on thursday hopefully i'll know a bit more then x


----------



## Mummy1995

Really hope it goes okay at the next scan, thinking of you and LO xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eloquence your lucky to have your scan so soon! 12 days left until mine.
Pains gotten worse and it's really uncomfortable :/

Leonie, sorry to hear it wasn't as simple as you wished but it will all be ok!! How was your LO? Did it behave? :) xx


----------



## Eloquence

I was really lucky to get the appointment on the day that I wanted, haha. Didn't think I'd get it so soon. 

Even the short wait seems so far away!


----------



## leoniebabey

xxxjessxxx said:


> Eloquence your lucky to have your scan so soon! 12 days left until mine.
> Pains gotten worse and it's really uncomfortable :/
> 
> Leonie, sorry to hear it wasn't as simple as you wished but it will all be ok!! How was your LO? Did it behave? :) xx

it was SUCH a stubborn little monkey and was practically teasing us would turn it's head slightly then when she went to get a pic of the face it was hiding it's again! She couldn't really see that well but said it looked like a boy. 


Bough a little sleepsuit today in next it says 'my mummy is yummy' :winkwink:


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey all

I can't remember ....anyone's scans this week?? x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Leonie - Nawww sounds like it's got a funny little personality already!! That sleepsuit sounds adorable!! I haven't brought much yet :nope:
Will be in 8 days though after our scan :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

WanaBmummy, my scans next monday lol :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hope everyone had a good weekend? It was LO's 2nd birthday this weekend so been busy busy. Plus i got some new furniture delived on friday so been a mad rush changing all my living room round. it's not 'new' it's 2nd hand but for free i'm not going to complain, i have a new dining table and chair, standing shelves and a sofa and there all in great condition and look really good. :happydance: i've wanted a new table for SO long!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Sounds like you had a great weekend *leonie*!

*Jess* not long now then :) mines 3 days after you!

Thought i'd add a bump picture. It'll be the first one i've put over here in the Teen section :) xx
 



Attached Files:







18+5 (1) BnB.jpg
File size: 206.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww lovely bump :)


----------



## leoniebabey

n'aww cute bump.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaay for the new stuff leonie :D :D and happy birthday to your LO!!

WanaBmummy - Lovely bump coming along there!! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thankyou :D x


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Yaaay for the new stuff leonie :D :D and happy birthday to your LO!!
> 
> WanaBmummy - Lovely bump coming along there!! xx

What she said!! :) :flow:

My scans weds morning, actually dreading it xx


----------



## LarLar

So excited for my scan on Wednesday, why you dreading yours Katia? :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

LarLar said:


> So excited for my scan on Wednesday, why you dreading yours Katia? :flow: xx

Awh, what times yours hun? I'm just worried about making it so far then having something go wrong or something bad diagnosed - my last pregnancy ended in mc at christmas and i fell pregnant again literally straight away, I've worried all the way through this one! Xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I'm sure everything will be fine hun :flower:

3 days til my re-scan and i'm quite frankly shitting myself. 
I googled bad i know but still! I was curious!
I'm hoping that she's made a mistake and it's just nothing but the fact that the heart is slightly out makes me think that obviously something isn't right.


----------



## LarLar

Katia-xO said:


> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> So excited for my scan on Wednesday, why you dreading yours Katia? :flow: xx
> 
> Awh, what times yours hun? I'm just worried about making it so far then having something go wrong or something bad diagnosed - my last pregnancy ended in mc at christmas and i fell pregnant again literally straight away, I've worried all the way through this one! XxClick to expand...

ah i see, i'm sure everything will be fine and if god forbid anything is wrong you'll be in the best care possible. You'll have to let us know how it goes :) :flow: xx

EDIT : forgot to include the time haha :) 3.10pm quite late for my liking haha


----------



## LarLar

leoniebabey said:


> I'm sure everything will be fine hun :flower:
> 
> 3 days til my re-scan and i'm quite frankly shitting myself.
> I googled bad i know but still! I was curious!
> I'm hoping that she's made a mistake and it's just nothing but the fact that the heart is slightly out makes me think that obviously something isn't right.

Googling always terrifies me.. i'm trying to stay off it.
I really hope she has made a mistake :flow: you will have to update us all and let us know.. best of luck :flow: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

LarLar said:


> leoniebabey said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure everything will be fine hun :flower:
> 
> 3 days til my re-scan and i'm quite frankly shitting myself.
> I googled bad i know but still! I was curious!
> I'm hoping that she's made a mistake and it's just nothing but the fact that the heart is slightly out makes me think that obviously something isn't right.
> 
> Googling always terrifies me.. i'm trying to stay off it.
> I really hope she has made a mistake :flow: you will have to update us all and let us know.. best of luck :flow: xxClick to expand...

at 1st i wished i hadn't BUT i did read quite a few good stories so that gives me hope. 
I just hate not knowing it's driving me insane 
xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Im sure all will be fine leonie :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Well good luck to all of you with your scans! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

thanks hun - when's yours? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Next Thursday the 31st at 9.00am :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

eeek how exciting!! Lucky yours is in the morning - mines in the afternoon and I hate waiting for the time to come! xx


----------



## Eloquence

Scan in 3 hours! Eeeeeeeeee!


----------



## LarLar

Eloquence said:


> Scan in 3 hours! Eeeeeeeeee!

So lucky haha :) good luck and i hope you enjoy yourself! 

this will be me tomorrow hehe :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

LarLar said:


> Katia-xO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LarLar said:
> 
> 
> So excited for my scan on Wednesday, why you dreading yours Katia? :flow: xx
> 
> Awh, what times yours hun? I'm just worried about making it so far then having something go wrong or something bad diagnosed - my last pregnancy ended in mc at christmas and i fell pregnant again literally straight away, I've worried all the way through this one! XxClick to expand...
> 
> ah i see, i'm sure everything will be fine and if god forbid anything is wrong you'll be in the best care possible. You'll have to let us know how it goes :) :flow: xx
> 
> EDIT : forgot to include the time haha :) 3.10pm quite late for my liking hahaClick to expand...

I know, the odds are likely all will be well I just can't relax just yet :( yeah, I shall update tomorrow after I've been! awh I hate later appointments, keep busy and it'll go fast :) eeek only one more sleep! Xx

Better spirits, happy 20 weeks to me today! :happydance:


----------



## Eloquence

Yay! Congrats on your milestone, Katia!

Halfway there! :happydance:


----------



## Katia-xO

Eloquence said:


> Yay! Congrats on your milestone, Katia!
> 
> Halfway there! :happydance:

Thank you! Only 4 more weeks until V day :)

Good luck today! xx


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks! OH and I are pretty nervous but trying to keep positive :)


----------



## Katia-xO

Try and stay positive :) its only natural to be nervous no matter what! Xx


----------



## Eloquence

I already made a thread but figured I'd post here, too. 

We're team :pink: !!!

Very, very excited to meet our little girl. Everything looks good and healthy, but she was being stubborn and wouldn't let them get some of the pictures they needed, so we have to go back in 2-3 weeks for another scan to take a look at her spine and such.

Everything went way better than I was expecting. I guess all that worrying was just a waste of energy. :) Hopefully this helps you ladies who are worried about your scan :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Welcome to team pink!! :D

So glad everything seems okay :hugs: I'm a little more excited for mine tomorrow now xx


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks, Katia! Glad this eases some pressure :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It has a little! I've added you on fb btw :) xx


----------



## Eloquence

Accepted it. :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaaay for team pink Eloquence :D :D :D 
so lucky to get another scan in a few weeks!!


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks! 
Haha, yeah. Not gonna complain about it! :)


----------



## Katia-xO

My scans in 5 & a half hours! Eeeeek. McDonald's breakfast beforehand is definitely needed :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

mmm McDonalds!! so jealous!
Goodluck hunny, can't wait to see pics :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Update:

My little monster scared us!! Went in and she was tightly curled up that you couldn't see her heart and she had her back facing upwards so we couldn't see it from the back and the sonographer said "I can't find the heartbeat.." then realised she'd scared us and quickly told us it didn't mean anything bad just that bubs was in a bad position. 

I then got sent for a 15 min walk and drank red bull to wake her up/make her move.. Went back to the scanning room and she'd stretched right out and her heart was pounding away the little monkey!!

She's measuring a few days behind but all looks well :) little stubborn girly! Thank god she's still a she, got far too much girly stuff if they became a 'he' lol.. Pics to come when I can, on iPad atm and it doesn't let you upload them! :flow:


----------



## Eloquence

So glad to hear everything went well, Katia! :D My little one wouldn't even stretch out after a bit of a walk and a fizzy drink. 

Congratulations on your scan. xx Glad bubba is well :flow:


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! Ahh I did star jumps and all sorts to jiggle her about, cruel mummy! xx


----------



## Eloquence

The ultrasound tech was shaking my belly about like crazy and she just refused to move! Stubborn little chick!


----------



## Katia-xO

I was lay on my side for 5min too before the woman gave up and said go get chocolate and a red bull then come back :haha: you get to see her again soon!! Excited for you xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

yaay everything went well Katia!! Looking forward to seeing pics!
all these scans are getting me so excited for mine! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, not long now for yours!! :)
Pics on my tumblr, https://katia-xo.tumblr.com/ 
:flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww she looks so cute!! Got loooads of clothes too!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) I know! Good job she's still a she isn't it! :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

haha yeah!!
It's a lovely profile pic of her though!! I hope im as lucky to be honest lol xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It's all newborn up to 6 months so she'll definitely wear it all! Lol aw thank you :) we haven't had a bad pic yet to be honest if you look at the rest on there they're all so clear! Got 3d ones on too xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Your so lucky with it!
My 13 week one was all blurry and smudged as baby wouldn't stop moving for the slightest second.
Praying I get a nice one this time lol.
We'll be doing that though when we know what LO is, building their wardrobe lol. It's so exciting!!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh! Mines soo lazy lol she only gives a little wave when she gets woken up, we've not been graced with much else apart from a few yawns and stretches! If you have the scans at diff times you'll see their routine, it's mental.

Yeahhhh, it's so exciting! Not buying any more clothes now for a while because a lot of people will bring gifts when baba is born etc and she'll have far too many lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yeah I want to buy quite a few things but we've already been given some lovely things and will be getting more too :dohh: So I'll have to limit myself!
Bless that's sweet. I had my 13 week one at same time I've got my 20+5 one so hoping baby isn't as active as last time lol!
Do you feel her moving alot now? If so - are they quite obvious? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, we've been quite lucky with that side too, get quite a bit from mine and OHs family! First grandchild both sides so they're excited!

They have a totally diff routine by this time so it should be ok! Just don't make them giddy with sugar unless you have to lol.

I feel her a bit, quite regularly and I know it's her - just not massively hard and not all the time. Found out today I have an anterior placenta though so this explains a lot :( if she kicks the front it's padded by the placenta so I don't feel it as hard as I should. Do you feel your LO a lot? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless - it's my mums and dads first grandchild, but OH's mum has 1, and his dad has 2 :)
Ahh that's good to know then! 
Well around 15-16 weeks, I was feeling it quite regular. nothing 16-18 weeks. And occasionally and barely now, just annoying lol! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, mine are tooooo excited because my OHs mum always wanted a girl and had all boys so she's giddy as anything! Lol :)
I felt loads around 16-17wk then nothing much the past wk or so til yesterday! They have a growth spurt around this time though so they may have just been busy growing lol they do quieten down apparently x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

That's good to know! It was getting me down lol :dohh:

Naww bless - OH's mum would like a girl as she has a grandson, my mums happy with either but I think she'd prefer a girl too because she said she prefers the clothes!!

What was everyone like when you said you we're finding out?
Everyone pretty much doesnt' want us to find out :nope: My mum said she doesn't want to even know when we find out so have to keep that a secret from her somehow :shrug:

Will LO be having it's own nursery? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yeah it worried me too I asked today and they said they quieten down during growth spurts and near the end. So don't worry :) you'll feel them much more soon!

Yeah the clothes are gorgeous, I wanted a girl mainly because I want the mum/daughter relationship that I had with my grandma not with my mum and I miss it. I would have been happy either way but im so glad I'm team pink. You any inclination as to what youre having? I had no idea, convinced myself she was a boy though lol. Everyone wanted us to find out, I wanted to find out but not tell people and my OH and his mum had a massive FIT over it so I was forced to reveal really :( still not happy about it.

She's having her own room yeah, staying in with us for a little while til they sleep through a bit better though. How about you? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww bless, yeah a mother to daughter relationship would be lovely too, I never had that with my mum either and would love it :)
My gut instinct from day one said boy, but the last few weeks my head says girl, I don't know what to trust :dohh:
Do you know how your planning on doing the nursery? I want a woodland theme :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I was the same! You never truly know I don't think, you just have an equal chance you'll be right lol!

Awh that sounds cute! You decided on bits for it? I'm going to do plain coloured walls with stickers on, seen a big blossom tree one then maybe put loadsa cute birds and animals up around it and stuff.. Not sure yet though! Need to decide soon lol. I wanted purple and leopard/zebra print accessories but my OH has said definitely not :dohh: I can't be doing with all this compromise lark! Haha xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hahah yeah - I suppose Im quite lucky as OH doesn't mind :)
You should just go ahead and go with what you like!
The blossom tree and animal idea sounds lovely though!!
Not really got any main ideas on things yet, but I've got my eye on a wall sticker, which is a branch that has three owls sitting on and a moon in the background, but their eyes and moon glow in the dark. Then around them and on the same wall I want to put glow in the dark star stickers and then near the middle centre (where their cot will be) will have another wall decal saying 'Twinkle twinkle little star, do you know how loved you are?' that's all I've really got planned so far though :dohh: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey fab scan Katia :D feel sorry for you that the midwife didn't word herself properly...would have scared the s**t out of me!

Jess i wouldn't worry i still haven't felt anything yet :shrug: and btw congrats on reaching the half way mark!! :D xx

p.s forgot to add super excited my parents put down the deposit on our pram today!! :D very happy!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I felt quite a bit a few weeks ago but it makes sense what Katia said though. I know baby is fine though as I've got the luxury of my doppler :)
That's sooo exciting about your pram!!! Im sooo jealous!!! xx


----------



## LarLar

Found out i'm team blueeee! :) today aha who'd have thought it!? definitely not me or anyone other than my mum aha. All is fine with baby too will upload pics of scan tomorrow as it's really now and i also had some fun shopping today hehe :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Aww congrats LarLar :) x


----------



## Katia-xO

Yayyyyy congrats Lar :happydance:

WanaB - ooh what pram did you order? :)

Jess - Are the stickers from eBay? Ive seen soo many in there that I absolutely love!! We're living at his though so he has more input than I'd usually allow unfortunately lol. How's your OH being recently, you feeling better?

:flower: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yay our first blue baby! Congratulations! :D xx


----------



## LarLar

Thankyou everyone and ooo really? hehe :) wonder how many more team blues there will be this October! :D :flow: xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

had my re-scan and there is deffo something up with the lung. 
so it wasn't brilliant news but i just have to think well it could have been something alot worse
they think ccam but i've been referred to fetal medcine so i'll see them on wednesday
good news is it's just one lung and most of the time the prognosis with this is good i'll just need constant checks to make sure it's not squashing the heart


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm sorry to hear that, but good news about the prognosis being good! :) x


----------



## LarLar

Sorry to hear it's not all good Leonie but it's great news that prognosis is good and that you're in good hands because you'll be getting constant checks. :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

leoniebabey said:


> had my re-scan and there is deffo something up with the lung.
> so it wasn't brilliant news but i just have to think well it could have been something alot worse
> they think ccam but i've been referred to fetal medcine so i'll see them on wednesday
> good news is it's just one lung and most of the time the prognosis with this is good i'll just need constant checks to make sure it's not squashing the heart

Awh :hugs: yeah that's a good way to see it. Good luck with it all! You'll have good care and all will be well :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - yes off of ebay :) Its a terrible thing that!! :dohh: xx

LarLar - yaaay how exciting!! Congratulations on your little boy!! Can't wait for pics :thumbup: xx

Leonie - sorry to hear that it wasn't too good, but great to hear you'll be looked after well :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

thanks everyone xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> LarLar - yaaay how exciting!! Congratulations on your little boy!! Can't wait for pics :thumbup: xx

Thankyou :D so happy! and i've uploaded pics in another thread :) here it is https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/teen-pregnancy/1023763-im-team-little-things-ive-bought.html :flow: xx 

can't believe ima have a little boy! just can't get my head around it :D


----------



## leoniebabey

lovely clear scan pics! mine quite frankly are rubbish! I blame my anterior placenta :( heres the pic from last week and todays pic which i can't even make out
 



Attached Files:







522939_3477036436970_1003011881_33133320_626054115_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4









303487_3519238371992_1003011881_33155956_847372998_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LarLar

leoniebabey said:


> lovely clear scan pics! mine quite frankly are rubbish! I blame my anterior placenta :( heres the pic from last week and todays pic which i can't even make out

thankyou :) and i actually really like yours, i love how you can see your LO's hands :) soo cute :flow: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

the 1st pic looks like its got it's hand to it's head saying oh no not a picture


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha I just seen them!! Adorable - congratulations again :D xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

can't remember if i've already said but lovely scan pics :)

also...

more scans this week!! including mine :happydance: :D :D eeeeek! soooo excited xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ooh how exciting!! 10 days till mine!! :D


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I got mine today and I cannot wait!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Katia-xO

Woooooo good luck today Jess :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Katia, nervous but excited :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I was the same!! Hope you have a lovely scan and come back with beautiful pictures so I can see when I come back from my sunny walk! :) xx

How's everybody been doing the past few days? I've had a lovely weekend in the sun :flow: my legs and back ache soo much now though! xx


----------



## Eloquence

Hey ladies! I've been gone for like, a week almost! Went out of province with OH on a bit of a vacation, haha.

I posted a thread about what happened with LO... but we're gender confused now! Not sure if team :pink: !!!!

Who had a scan while I was gone & how did it go? Hope all of you ladies are well :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Back from scan...
Baby was just as stubborn as it was in last scan!
However I can announce we are having a little girl!!!! :D :D 
So excited and it's quite unreal - my mums being a bum though :/

Eloquence what's happened? xx


----------



## LarLar

congratulations Jess! :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congratulations on your girly :D x


----------



## wanaBmummy

btw i've taken off the yellow bumps on main page so we can see what gender the babies are easier :) x


----------



## Eloquence

Congratulations, Jess! Glad you found out and that everything went well.

We went for our u/s, and the technician told us girl.
Then my midwife called and apparently the doctor wrote boy on the documentation...

So we have another scan booked for the 5th of June (we need to get more pictures anyway of his/her spine because (s)he was stubborn) and we'll confirm the gender then. :dohh:


----------



## leoniebabey

congrats on the girl :flower:

and oh no that must be so confusing.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girlies :) :)

Eloquence - how confusing!!! It probably is still team pink, just maybe Dr was a bit dozey at the time :dohh: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Congratulations on your girl! :D Ah Eloquence that ust be very confusing!! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thank you :) xx


----------



## Eloquence

I'm really not sure! I mean, in all fairness LO was being really stubborn and not really moving around at all, so I'm stuck 50/50 on both of them right now... 

Guess we'll see next week :dohh:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh bless, lets hope baby isn't bein stubborn next week!!
Have you brought much stuff?
My girly was being very shy and stubborn too lol xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I'm half way there!! Yay :D :happydance: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Babies are so stubborn!! Little buggers lol. Congrats Jess! Welcome to team pink :happydance: .. What happened with your mum? Mines being horrible too :/ xx

Yay wanaB! Congrats on half way :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congrats on half way hunny!!

Katia, basically - she doesn't want to find out the sex, so Im respecting that and keeping it from her BUT she's being really unreasonable and saying some quite harsh things just because we found out the sex of OUR baby! :nope: She put a dampner on our moods yesterday :nope: Then when we said we we're going to buy some stuff she had a huge rant then too :(
Is yours still not being any better? xx


----------



## Eloquence

20 weeks today! Halfway! :happydance:


----------



## leoniebabey

seeing the fetal medcine people tomorrow wish me luck


----------



## LarLar

Yaaay on half way :) wanaBmummy! xx :flow:

Best of luck tomorrow Leonie :), will be thinking of you and your LO :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Good luck Leonie xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Good luck! And yay for being half way! :D :flower:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yay for half way for you too Eloquence!!

Goodluck Leonie :flow: x x


----------



## Mummy1995

Is anyone else staying team yellow?! I've got my scan wednesday and I'm thinking Im going to! I also have a 4D scan booked for August so if I change my mind I can find out then! 

I REALLY want to know, but I'd love a suprise! :D x


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Congrats on half way hunny!!
> 
> Katia, basically - she doesn't want to find out the sex, so Im respecting that and keeping it from her BUT she's being really unreasonable and saying some quite harsh things just because we found out the sex of OUR baby! :nope: She put a dampner on our moods yesterday :nope: Then when we said we we're going to buy some stuff she had a huge rant then too :(
> Is yours still not being any better? xx

It's your child and your experience, you find out what you want to find out!! Ahh I hope she comes round :hugs: nope my mum is still being a nightmare, she's now not talking to me because I said she wasn't being called Mammy because it's too close to mum and mama! :shrug: xx



Eloquence said:


> 20 weeks today! Halfway! :happydance:

Yayyyyyyyy!! Half way :D xx



leoniebabey said:


> seeing the fetal medcine people tomorrow wish me luck

Good luck!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - really?? She's being unreasonable, sounds like she's causing you so much more stress than you need right now!
My mum wanted to be called mum-mum, and was annoyed when I said no too. She doesn't want to be called the usual Nanna, granny etc, so I said she's going to be called Noo noo, lol like the teletubby hoover :haha: She seems pleased though xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It's me that's being unreasonable apparently, I "never let her do anything she wants" lol!! Role reversal much! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha what a picky mum you have!! :dohh:
Hopefully she'll realise soon and be the supportive mum you need :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I hope so hun, I need her more than ever at the moment and I'm not getting anywhere near what I need :( it's been OH's mum that's here for me not her.

How you doing today anywho? :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:hugs: I can be your virtual mummy lol :haha:
Im alright, stressed out with OH and still all confused with that, what about you? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha woo :hugs:

Awh, he not changed then? I'm ok ta, my OH set me off yesterday though! I'd nearly finished washing up and he went "may as well do the rest of it, you live here free" and I freaked out!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my what a cheek!!! I can't believe that!! Did he apologise afterwards?
No, we have a lot more good days but even when we do I still don't feel happy :shrug: So I don't know what to do xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Nope, I made him feel bad though because he gets money BACK for living here with his mum! He gives her money monthly and then every year she uses it to insure his car!! So he's got the bloody life of Riley :dohh: and literally all the money at the mo goes on baby stuff and car insurance, I have no spare! And his mum is ok with this.. I said to him "maybe you should give your mum a bit more for both of us then if you feel bad" haha.

Awh no, I know exactly what you mean. I uttered the words "it'd be so much easier on my own" yesterday :( made me sad. Dya reckon you'll be happier with him when baba is here? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

sorry to hear he's being a bit of a sod.
And I hope I am. I want to be happier sooner than that.
Im going to see what it's like once we move out. As that is a HUGE stress on us at the moment with how my mum is, and once then - if nothings changed I'll consider something else :nope: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

We'll be fine, he just has his moments like that where he doesn't think! I'm a lot happier though overall now :) I hope you figure things out soon!

When are you looking at moving? I want to move into my own place with bub but I'd only be able to afford it if I said OH wasn't living there & I cba with all that stuff, I'd never be able to save up and get my own place if I went down that path xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

It's good to hear your much happier overall now :) It's relationships for you isn't it!! There a lot of hassle and work but if it's worth it we don't care. That's where I fall though as I don't really feel like it's worth it anymore :nope:
We should be moving out in about 2 months :) We're looking at places now xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! Yeah they're such hard work especially whilst pregnant, I didnt think it was worth it a few weeks ago and now suddenly the past week or so I've realised we really are good together and I couldn't lose him. 

Awh, I wish we were moving out but I know this will be the best option for me and baby for now :(. Is he excited to move in with you? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww that's so sweet!
Well he's already living with me, has for over a year now. But it's with my family and gets so stressful. So looking forward to moving out on our own. When we house sat for someone for 6 weeks, we got on so much better! It was where our little girl was conceived lol :blush: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Lol it was pretty sweet actually, baby must be turning me mushy :/. Ahhhh I see, yeah it's definitely different when it's just you 2 with nobody else to worry about etc.

Haha, nothing like a good conception story! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah we kept joking about it saying imagine if we conceived here and sure enough we did :blush:
How long have you two been dating then? We're you planning your LO? xx


----------



## leoniebabey

update from today:

Well the consultant at the fetal medcine has agreed that is it ccam but he said he was quite sure that it wouldn't be too much of an issue and if it was going to affect the heart it would have done so by now. It is moving the heart slightly but doesn't appear to be compressing it at all and the heart is working absoloutly fine so that's brilliant. 
Won't know if he needs surgery untill he's here and they do further tests though because it can cause reoccurant chest infections and if that was the case then they would need to remove it but we won't know that until later on.
I will most likely be allowed a normal birth at my hospital but after seeing how posh the other one is i might like to change but LO will be allowed home as normal unless theres any breathing issues. 
I'll be going back in 6 weeks time and will meet with the person who deals with babies with poorly lungs who will be doing the tests afterwards.
and i'll be having scans at my hospital every 3-4 weeks. 

oh and LO is estimated at 1lbs 1oz!


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw i'm glad the news was good for you then :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Jess - Haha awh, its always the way things happen! Not been with him that long to be honest!! I'd been with someone for 2 years and was trying/not preventing, didn't get anywhere at all and it split us up last summer because it all got too much. Went on the injection when I met OH and fell pregnant a couple of months in but lost bubs early at Christmas last year, we stayed together and we weren't planning another "accident" but then a month later I felt ill, did a test and sure enough was pregnant again!! Now 21 weeks :) how about you? xx

Leonie - Good news then! So happy for you, glad you're being monitored :) xx

wanaB - Can you please change my due date to the 9th? How you doing? :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - that's an adorable story!!!! SO sweet!!
With me, me and OH had been best friends before hand from school, for 5 years he kept asking me out until I FINALLY said yes lol, he suggested TTC when we we'd only been going out 3 months :blush: Then from there been pregnant 6 times but lost them, went to Dr's and supposingly all was ok and it was just one of those things?!!
I guess it must of been though, as here I am now with a very healthy little girl :cloud9: xx

Leonie - so glad to hear it shall all be ok!! Lucky you getting to see LO on scans so much! xx

WanaBmummy - isn't your scan today?? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Lol it's fate isn't it! Aww bless him.. I would have been fine with my ex, had a house together, both worked and all appeared well.. turns out he had girls round the house a lot! So so so glad I didn't have a baby with him and it happened with my current OH :) when we get our own place once baby is here all will be gooooood. Awh, I'm sorry for your losses hun! We both have little bambinos on the way now after all the heartache xx


----------



## leoniebabey

yesterdays scan was so good because they used a better scanner, didn't get any pics unfortunately but because they wanted to check head to toe i got to have a look for a fair bit while they did the measurments. Everthing else is looking great though


----------



## Eloquence

I'm so glad to hear your LO is doing okay, Leonie. :flow:

I have my second 20w scan on Tuesday. I really hope LO cooperates this time... I love the scans and seeing my baby and all... but all of this has made me worried that there might be something wrong with the spine because we couldn't see it at all because of LO not moving around.


----------



## Katia-xO

Good stuff Leonie! xx

Eloquence, try not to worry! Baba's can be v lazy and stubborn in there, doesn't mean anything is wrong :flower: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - yes we do!! Bless, sorry to hear about your ex, what a d***! 
Can't wait for my girly to arrive now :) xx

Leonie - Awww that's so sweet!! Can you se who he looks like already?? xx

Eloquence - don't worry, it should all be fine!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Just a typical male unfortunately! They all have a flaw, just ones like that are big no no's ha.

Awh neither can I, it's only just over 15 weeks til we're full term!! :D so excited xx


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks ladies :flow:

It's just been a bit stressful lately, I guess! My last loss was a second-trimester loss, so that's been weighing down on me. I'm sure I'll feel all of the pressure eased off after my scan.

Sorry to hear all of that happened with your ex, Katia. He sounds like a real jerk!

Leonie: Sorry to hear about all of your losses. :flow: At least you've got your sticky bean! xx

I'm loving reading your OH stories, ladies. xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hugs to you Eloquence - your loss must of been hard :hugs:
Yeah hearing stories is nice :) Whats yours? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Heya :wave:

I did have my scan today guys and all went well :) baby is right on track and all healthy. baby is also a.......








*Girl!!!*

We're both over the moon and still can't quite believe it :D xxx


----------



## Mummy1995

Congratulations, another October girl! :D xx


----------



## Eloquence

Jess : Thanks xx :flow:

OH and I have been together for about 7 months. I began work at our local Canadian Forces base as a clerical assistant. He worked an office over from me as a clerk (he's in the military as a full-time desk Sergeant). We met at a mess function and immediately hit it off. He took me for dinner and coffee a couple times and we just instantly connected. We pretty much love all of the same things.
We were preventing, I guess you could say. After my second trimester loss last year, I was told I was not able to have children any longer. The scarring on my uterus would prevent it. On top of that, I was on the pill to regulate my period and help with cramps. We weren't using condoms or anything because we obviously thought that we wouldn't need them.
Then I became pregnant, Lol! We had only been seeing each other for about 2 months when I found out... but he was happier than I could have ever imagined. He's 30, so he's a fair bit older, and a family is something he's always wanted. 5 months later and here I am. :flow: I'll attach a pic of OH and I below. :)

wanaB: Huge congrats on team pink!!!
 



Attached Files:







bnboh.png
File size: 159.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wanaBmummy

Oooo i'll add our story :)

Me and hubby have been together for 3 years 8 months (nearly) and have known each other 3 years 9 months :) We met at collage by chance. He's been there a year already and i'd left 6th form half way. We were on the same course but ovbiously different years. There weren't enough in my year so they chucked us together. I'd heard stories about this guy Rhydian and i just thought 'omg what tool is goign to be on this course with us now' lol :haha: well he walked in the room and that was it :blush: he was the one i wanted to be with...i hadn't even spoken to him yet :) 

We kinda chatted and but i never really thought we'd get together as i thought he was interested in some other girl. We were never really friends just people on the same course. Well we all went away for a surfing/camping 1 nighter and after surfing for some reason something just changed and we clicked and were inseperable that night and have been together ever since :D 

We got engaged after 6 months, 2 months later he moved in with me at my parents. A year later we moved into our own home. A year later we got married and started NTNP, moved again into another house and in January nothing had happened in 6 months so we TTC and here we are 20 weeks later :D xx


----------



## Eloquence

Aww! Glad you found him, wanaB. :D

You guys look awful sweet together in your wedding pic. :flow: xx


----------



## SummerFairy

Hey everyone! Just checking in. I had my hour GD test yesterday and failed by a few points so I have to go back for the 3 hour test. I'm not looking forward to it. The one hour one made me so sick. 

In just a couple of weeks we get to find out what the baby is!!! I'm super excited for that!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hey sorry that it didn't go so well but i'm sure you'll be fine. Try not worry about it xx


----------



## lindsinc

My little one is a boy! And they changed my due date to Oct 15th :)


----------



## Katia-xO

Glad you've had good scans ladies!

I'm off to a party tonight and everyone will be drinking and it'll be warm, how would you survive this?! I don't want to go :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaay wannabmummy - a girl as well!! It's hard to believe isn't it! We've already brought her quite a lot of things :blush: I just hope I can have that mother daughter relationship I didn't have with my mum :) 
Your story is very sweet! Never done surfing lol! xx

Eloquence - That loss must of been so hard.. I hope you had all the support you need :hugs:
Your story is adorable!!! SO will LO be having their own room? xx

SummerFairy - hope it goes better next time! xx

Lindsinc - congrats on your little boy! xx

Katia - oh dear poor you... do you HAVE to go? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I should go, I ruin a lot of things for OH apparently :( he's good about it usually but if I didn't go tonight it'd cause more trouble than it's worth. I'll have fun going out because it's a change and I do need to get out and enjoy myself, I just know I'm guna be soo tired and get moody xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh hunny bless you :hugs:
Have you talked about coming back at a certain time because you are pregnant and tired? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

We're getting a lift there and back in a minibus and his mum is coming too so if I went early all 3 of us would have to really, it's 45min away and I'm not paying for a taxi on my own lol. Won't work unfortunately :( I'll probably be ok, just cba getting warm and tired whilst my OH and his mum get drunk with the rest of them! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww bless, is it a family type party? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Its an engagement party, someone OH works with (& I went to school with) and his mum works there too but in a diff department so she's invited too. Should be fun... :dohh:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha bless, have fun!
If they know your expecting that will make it more interesting lol !! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahhhh god, I'd forgot about that. I hate the attention about it all and now I'm showing I'm going to end up getting angry if someone tries to touch me haha! Ah it's all fun and games lol I'll try to have fun, thank you! You up to much tonight? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lol I know!! People keep touching me and I'm like ..erm :wacko:

No, boring evening with the family :( Just been watching Enolah move under my belly again, it's so freaky lol! Going to buy everyone a McDonalds soon lol :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

A stranger touched it the other day! I went "not sure why you want to feel my belly, I'm not even pregnant?" and the look in her face tickled me!! Evil fun :haha:

Aww, is that what you've decided to call your lil lady? Yum, I fancy mcds! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hahaha oh my that would of been ace to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
Most likely, we wanted a nickname/name to call her instead of baby anyway, so we've decided to call her Enolah for now, that way I can see whether I'll get sick of it and by the time she's born and can see if it really does suit her or not, if it does then it's definitely Enolah. But I think it 98% is anyway lol, me and OH have loved it for over a year already :dohh: 
Any names you like? 

Haha yeah I know, I love them :D xx


----------



## Eloquence

Jess - I think what made the loss the hardest was that I was far enough to know I was having a little girl, I had clothes and she had a name... I dunno. I guess the preparation that I had put forth for her was what made it so hard. I had a fantastic support system, though. :flow:

& Thanks, haha. Pretty much everyone thinks OH and I are perfect together :blush:

Yes, LO will be having their own room. :D We have a two-bedroom apartment in a lovely neighborhood. LO will still be in with us for the first 6 months, though. We plan on using the nursery for changing and feeding just to get LO used to the surroundings.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh hunny my heart goes out to you :hugs:
Does it make it harder that this LO is a girl also, or does it help in some way?
Do you have nursery ideas yet? xx


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks, hun. 

Oh, you didn't read my thread post I guess, haha. We're not sure if this LO is a girl anymore. The technician at the clinic said girl but the doctor wrote boy on the paper... so we're gender confused until the 5th. 

We have themes.  Winnie The Pooh for a girl and Monkeys for a boy. OH absolutely adores monkeys and he just refused to give up the theme, ha. So I just let him have it. 

I'll be happy with my LO as long as he or she is happy and healthy. Second tri has been very worrisome, but I just have a feeling things are going to go right this time. :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eloquence - Apologies :dohh:
I did read it but completely forgot - sorry! 4 more days lol!!
Naww such a sweet idea!! Oh my I LOVE monkeys!! They are my favourite animals!!!! I did debate that as a theme for me, but I keep changing. I would love woodland theme, but since knowing a girl I want it more enchanted. But then I also like the look of old style type lol.. I don't know :shrug: But I don't want a pink room lol 

It will be all ok sweety :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Hahaha oh my that would of been ace to see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:
> Most likely, we wanted a nickname/name to call her instead of baby anyway, so we've decided to call her Enolah for now, that way I can see whether I'll get sick of it and by the time she's born and can see if it really does suit her or not, if it does then it's definitely Enolah. But I think it 98% is anyway lol, me and OH have loved it for over a year already :dohh:
> Any names you like?
> 
> Haha yeah I know, I love them :D xx

Lol it usually is! I normally go "due what?" when people ask when I'm due, that gets their face a little shocked haha.

Awh, yeah we're sorta doing the same. Called her Izzy all the way through - Isabelle, but now I'm not sure I like it!! Heard of a few babies called it near me and I hate people going on about it lol because twilight has ruined it and everyone wants to call her Bella and they can piss right off!! :dohh: xx


----------



## Eloquence

Jess: Haha, it's perfectly alright. :) 

We're not doing a pink room if I have a girl, either. We're more looking into soft yellow colours! We've found some really pretty shades. And for the monkey theme it's definitely going to be something woodland-style! The colours we've looked at are all foresty greens and chocolate browns for painting. I'm so excited to start livening that room up! 

My ferret is going to be right pissed when she finds out she has to give up her room, though! LOL


----------



## SummerFairy

I think i'm going to do a stars/space theme for the baby's stuff regardless of gender. I just can't find anything else that i like better. i'm not a huge fan of pastel colors so it fits pretty well.


----------



## wanaBmummy

ours isn't a pink room its a greeny colour and we've got a jungle bedding but with like brightish colours, greens, orange etc looks fab :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Wow Eloquence, SummerFairy, WanaBmummy your ideas all sound lovely!!!
I like olive grenny colour, it's hard to explain lol :dohh: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

This is our baby bedding :) we bought it before knowing girl or boy because we loved it :D xx
 



Attached Files:







8610686471261344.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ohhh I absolutely LOVE it!! That's the greeen Im on about!!!! Where did you get it from? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Babies r Us 

our second bedroom in our house is alreadya similar green so when we saw it it just fit perfectly xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my it's gorgeous!! There's a point I haven't even checked out Babies R Us yet :dohh:
Won't be buying anything this week though :nope: OH's bank has gone overdrawn although he doesn't use it anymore as we use mine :nope: Uhhh annoys me so much! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Babies R Us is good! :)

I've finally decided on a theme, I've got 3 "the owl and the pussycat" canvases for one wall and they have dark cerise, lime green and lilac on so I've ordered some flower and butterfly stickers in the same colours & I'm going to dot them all around the room over a cream paint.. Then I can choose bedding & curtains to match once we've decorated! Woo :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - that sounds absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! We'll definitely have to be seeing pictures of all these nurseries ladies!! 
Oh how was the party in the end? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

These are the canvases :) https://www.diy.com/nav/decor/art-m...-And-Pussycat-Set-Of-3-W-20-x-L-20cm-10928238

It wasn't too bad actually, I moaned mosta the way through but there was buffet so I was quiet for around half hour :haha: got home around 1 and it messed my sleeping routine up! I stayed in bed til nearly 12 yesterday whereas I'm normally out of it at 11pm and awake at 7am like now! Lol.

How you all doing girlies? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that is gorgeous!!!!!
Oh dear, well atleast it's all over with now ey!
Im ok, got really bad pain in my hip that goes does my leg :(
I think I"ve FINALLY decided on what her rooms going to be like as well :D xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Jess what are your ideas for baba's room? 

I've just been having a major sort out because i was bored and Sophia's room is our spare room and has jsut been filled with stuff since we lived here. It looks a whole lot bigger now lol

Also today just bought a fab condition Mama's and Papa's second hand high chair for £10. Was too good not to :) x


----------



## Eloquence

I love all of your room ideas! xx

BabiesRUs is fantastic! That's where OH and I are getting/have gotten some of our stuff. I adore it.

My scan is tomorrow at 8:30 AM. Finally get to finalize the gender of our LO... Time just isn't moving fast enough!!!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww Eloquence, do you hope baby is still a 'she' lol? 
Can't wait for your update and possible pics :D xx


----------



## Eloquence

I've been hoping for a boy since day one :blush: It's OH that wants a girl.

Of course I'll be happy either way as long as LO is healthy. I just have a preference, haha.


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ahh that is gorgeous!!!!!
> Oh dear, well atleast it's all over with now ey!
> Im ok, got really bad pain in my hip that goes does my leg :(
> I think I"ve FINALLY decided on what her rooms going to be like as well :D xx

Thank you :) What've you decided on?.. Awh no, my hips cause me issues right now too, I sneezed yesterday and it hurt so bad! Round ligament pain :nope: not nice! What's up with yours? xx



wanaBmummy said:


> Jess what are your ideas for baba's room?
> 
> I've just been having a major sort out because i was bored and Sophia's room is our spare room and has jsut been filled with stuff since we lived here. It looks a whole lot bigger now lol
> 
> Also today just bought a fab condition Mama's and Papa's second hand high chair for £10. Was too good not to :) x

Defo too good not to! :winkwink: love these random bargains people find! & I love the name Sophia, it's going to be our girlies middle name xx



Eloquence said:


> I've been hoping for a boy since day one :blush: It's OH that wants a girl.
> 
> Of course I'll be happy either way as long as LO is healthy. I just have a preference, haha.

Good luck honey!! Hope all goes well and your gender confusion is sorted :thumbup: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Thanks Katia...i can't remember, what's your lttle girls first name going to be? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I don't think I've said before, can't decide!! Her name's Isabelle Sophia at the moment :) xx


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks, Katia!

I absolutely *love* that name! Little one's name from my first pregnancy was Cliona Sherri. Just so you know, Cliona is pronounced (Clee-ah-nah). Lots of people don't know how to pronounce it so I figured I would just save you all the trouble. :)

I kind of wanted to keep the name but then I thought it would be weird to do that... I dunno. I like Cayleigh Jane just as much if LO is a girl... which I'm to find out in an hour! 

Send wiggly thoughts my way, ladies! :haha: Maybe it'll get LO jumping around enough this time!


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww thats a lovely name Katia :D

Also very exciting .....I'm finally feeling her move!!! Only took till 21 weeks but very happy :D :D :D Its such an odd feeling to get used to though.

I've bene buying more bargins again today i'm a bit obsessed atm. I know Jess has seen my post in a thread over in 2nd try...well i've added to it since then :) xx


----------



## Eloquence

Yay! Congrats wanaB! Just wait until kicks are waking you up at 5AM :haha:

So... I had my second scan today. Little one STILL WOULD NOT MOVE! We're *hoping* we got all of the pictures of the spine we needed... but if not I'll need to go back for ANOTHER scan! Just too comfy and wouldn't flip around!

This was a different technician this time... and she also said LO is a girl. But I think I'm going to wait until I see what the doctor says after looking over all of the documents. Seeing as last time the doctor said boy when the tech said girl. I just don't want to commit unless the doc says the same thing.

I see my midwife in two days, so I'll ask her then what the doc said and then maybe we'll be certain!


----------



## wanaBmummy

You've got a stubborn baby on your hands Eloquence lol Hopefull they'll be on the same page so that you can deffinatly say your having a girl :D x


----------



## Eloquence

I clearly do, haha. They had me in the ultrasound room for 45 minutes trying to get LO to move. Shaking my belly around like crazy, tapping on it and everything! All LO did was kick them back! 

It's pretty frustrating. They say everything looks good so far. I'm just hoping that the doctor can see everything with those pictures...


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

Hi my three yellow babies have turned out to be two blue and a pink!! Xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eloquence - yay for the healthy baby lol! Mine was stubborn too :dohh:

Maple - ahhh how lovely :D :D :D That's great how you'll have two boys and two girls!! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Fab news Maple :) x


----------



## Eloquence

I have my appointment with my midwife tomorrow, so we'll see what the doctor had to say about the gender this time, and I'll find out whether or not they want me to go back for ANOTHER scan.

Congratulations, Maple! That's great news :flow:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Goodluck with your midwife tomorrow hunny xx


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks, Jess! My appointment is in about 3 hours. Kind of excited but kind of nervous. I want to know about the gender of my LO, but I think I'm also scared I'm going to get bad news about the ultrasound :blush:

I worry too much! :wacko:


----------



## Mummy1995

Had my scan yesterday, my baby is perfect!! :D x


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww yay fab news Mummy1995 :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Eloquence - they would tell you at the time if anything looked bad my lovely! Don't worry and try to enjoy it :) maybe you'll not be gender confused next week :) xx

Ooh mummy1995 :) good news, did you find out the sex or decide to keep it a surprise? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Suprise!! :D x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eloquence - hows it gone? xx

Mummy1995 - your so good to keep it a surprise!! Any pics of your LO? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hehe I might find out at my next scan though, not sure yet :) 

Shall attach a pic of my bump and a pic of my baby :) xx
 



Attached Files:







20.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7









2012-06-07 16.56.49.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww gorgeous bump coming there! There's a point I was supposed to do mine last week :blush:
Your baby looks adorable! Has it's hand near it's face like mine did :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww thanks, I do mine every week! Its crazy hw much mines popped from 19weeks to now! There's no mistaking Im pregnant now!! But I've lost half a stone, it's crazy but I love it!!

Hehe at the 12 week scan LO was sucking their thumb :') I'll attach the pic :) xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-19 16.48.25.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my days that is tooo cute!!!!! 
Mine girl was shy, she kept hiding her face with her hands and turning away :dohh:
Both my 12wk and 20 wk, the pics weren't too great because she wouldn't co-operate, so planning on getting a 3D one :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hehe LO is a little sweetie! Awww little shy girl :') My baby just doesn't care haha!! 

Yeah I'm getting a 3/4D one in august as a birthday pressie from my big sis :D to break up the 20weeks between the anomoly scan and the birth hehe! 

My LO is measure 2.5oz bigger than average already though, help! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

How far along will you be then?
I hope to have one at 27 weeks :)
Naww bless, I wasn't given an estimated weight... Everyone thinks I'll be having a big baby though :dohh: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

xxxjessxxx said:


> How far along will you be then?
> I hope to have one at 27 weeks :)
> Naww bless, I wasn't given an estimated weight... Everyone thinks I'll be having a big baby though :dohh: xx

28 and a half weeks! :D They say they're best between 26-32 weeks :)

Aha yeah same yeah I was 9lb6 and FOB was 10lb3, God save me.. :| haha! Mum said I wont get my homebirth if baby is big too :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I heard that, but was hoping 27 weeks I'll have mine :)
I did a poll on here because I wanted to know if they had any relevance at all and judging by statistics they actually don't. Some parents were 6lb'ers and had 9lb'ers, other we're the other way around, so I don't think they have any relevance. I hope not anyway!!
Ahh I want a home birth too!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah actually I asked my midwife and she said the dad doesnt have anything to do with it. I think it depends a lot of what you eat and your size now! Ah yay I thought I'd be the only one, not many people support me, especially not my dad.. :/

He keeps reminding me my best friend would have died if she'd have been born at home, but there's always a risk even at a hosp.. :/ xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I was going to say, I have a very small frame, my mums is bit bigger than mine and she had 2 hefty babies out of 4.
I so hope Enolah isn't too big. I've heard the more weight they have then it's easier to push them out because of gravity etc apparently.
Your actually higher risk at a hospital nowadays :dohh:
My mum had a home birth with her last one and she said she wished she had with all of us. But she said when your young and Dr's are telling you what they think is right you just listen to them xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah I've heard that too! Ahh who knows eh?!

Exactly with infection and stuff!! 

My midwife had her 3 at home and she really supports me on having a homebirth and she said she's really excited as she would be the one delvering LO if shes free fingers crossed! 

I see no reason why I cant birth at home if im healthy and LO is healthy..? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes, if they're fine and healthy there should be no problem. My midwife won't discuss it until im 34 weeks :nope: She wants to see if my pregnancy is still going well. At the end of the day though, they can advise you but can't make you deliver at the hospital.
I want a home birth unless mine or the baby's life is at risk xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww that's annoying! My midwife asks me at every appointment whether I still want to homebirth and if I have any questions about it! Yeah exactly!

Same I wouldnt risk either of us just so I can maybe get my homebirth as if there's a risk you'd probs end up being transferred anyway! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aww lovely to have a surprise! :) wish I'd had the willpower lol. 

I'm having a home birth too, going to stay at home as long as I can through contractions then call the midwife when they get closer etc, if anything looks to be going badly I'll go into hosp.. I HATE hospitals and doctors, 9/10 times they don't help and they actually hinder things because they want you out faster and a bed available :dohh: I defo agree with the infection thing too! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I agree.
I want a home birth because,
1. I go into shock too easily.
2. I often feel panicky if Im in small spaces so in my home I have the option of space and a water birth.
3. Often they try and tie women to the bed with wires etc, which has been proven to make their lives easier - when in fact, causes more problems like tearing and fetal problems etc. I want a very free birth of being able to walk about and just relax.
4. I can have my OH, mum and younger sister there all the time too xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I agree with every single bit of this! I believe interventions are too readily given these days, does my head in! I don't even want a drip and I'm definitely not staying on my back all the time because its shown it takes longer etc. Hospitals scare me so much, I have such little faith in them because of family members being there in the past :( I do need to speak to somebody about it just in case I end up having to go in but I don't want to! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

i'm the complete opposite ...there's no way i'd do it at home. I just wouldn't feel comfortable, i'd like to know that all the medical profs are there if they're needed. I'm still planning on a natural birth though which as it stands means for me no pain relief what so ever. I don't want gas & air as i hated it when i broke my leg, i don't know about any of the others in between but would rather not and will only have an epi if i really can't manage it xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless,
I just think it's better at home. You get assigned two midwives for a home birth, and its safer (unless you've had complications)
If something starts going wrong, I have plenty of time to get myself to the hospital anyway :thumbup: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Its gunna take a lot more energy to make them listen to your wishes for a natural birth whilst in hospital, they try to force "policy" onto you so you're more likely to end up giving in. I think I'm just not going to make 100% plans, just stay at home until I'm ready for pushing + then either get a midwife out or go to hospital because its not far away.. xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah that's what's making me want t stay at home.. And Im worried as it's my frst, labour tends to be slower and theyll try to whizz me in for a c-sect if i take 'too long' so they can free up a bed.. :/


----------



## wanaBmummy

well they can't make you do anything you refuse to do and i'm one stubborn mother f***** lol when i want to be especially if im in pain. They got no hope of making me do anything i don't want to do :) x


----------



## Katia-xO

I've just read things about group strep b :( you need a drip if you test positive which like 3 in 4 people do. Arghhhhhh :( I'm fed up now xx


----------



## Mummy1995

What even is it.. I've never heard of it :S What happens if you don't have the drip? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Some random infection that if it passes to baby through the birth canal it can kill them within a week of being born if they survive it during birth :/ xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh that's horrible :( Well I guess a little drip is worth it if it would have that big an effect, well if it has any effect on baby which is negative xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

katia - surely you can still have a home birth though?
As they can't drag you into hospital and at the end of the day they have to support the mother with what she wants.
If you need a drip they will definitely have one at the ready if your doing your home birth :thumbup: They will not make you go with out :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I don't want a drip or any needles, that's a huge reason I want it at home to be honest! I can't stand them :/ xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww bless - you WILL get your home birth then!!
I'll most likely be coming to my mums when I go into labour, our place will be quite small, and my mums place (which is where we currently are now) feels like home and is nice and spacious too xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey girls,
Only just taken picture of my girly..
so here's Enolah Grace at 20+5 


Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/Enolahat205.jpg


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww cute! Is that an arm I can see? :') x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah her arms up near her face. She kept hiding her face allll the time!! really didn't want to co-operate :dohh: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww bless her you got a shy one! :') xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh cute pic :) shy girlie! xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hey girls sorry I havnt posted only have internet on my phone so it's hard to get on here. Hope everyone + bumps are doing well and all the scans are going well. My next appointment is in 2 weeks I'll try update then. Xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Happy V day for yesterday Leonie :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girls, yeah she's definitely shy !! She's currently wiggling around at the moment and moving my whole belly :cloud9:

Leonie, as long as everythings going good that's great :D


----------



## Katia-xO

Aww! So cute to see your belly move isn't it :). OH felt her wriggle the other day, didn't seem too excited at all haha he wants it to be a proper kick instead.

Does anyone get leg cramps and/or hip pain after you've walked "too much"? Mine have been horrible the past few days! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah, OH felt her move the other day as was actually trying to. SHe proper kicked him, and I was waiting for him to say something or some reaction, so I wasked him 'Did you feel that?', and he just went 'yeah'. That was all :shrug: Didn't seem that bothered and hasn't since.
As for leg cramps, I got one in the middle of sex :blush: Not fun!! But when I've walked too much, I just get a really bad back.
There's a point... if you don't mind me asking you ladies - how is sex for you now? I can't find anything comfy :/ xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Think it's justs a man thing! It's not the same to them is it lol. Ah I woke up to one in my calf this morning at half 5, felt horrible! Pushed OH over to the other side of the bed cos he was leaning on me, felt so cruel lol. My back hurts at the bottom too sometimes, all fun!

Ahh maybe tmi but sex hasn't changed for us we just do it a bit less, its more intense for me but OH hates that he can't overdo it like before :haha: It's normally afterwards that I ache but I ache anyway so don't think it's from that as such. What positions have you been trying? The only one thats been uncomfy for me during it and after is if I've been on top! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ouch!! It must be horrible having them when walking!
Yeah a few weeks ago we we're doing it alot, I just find it too uncomfy now, or Im too tired :dohh:
We've been basically doing,
Me lying down on bed and him sitting up.
Me on top.
And both of us sitting up.
Oh, and him spooning me.
But yeah, don't find them comfy :nope:
TMI but I don't like it though as when I orgasm (usually only when OH's doing oral), my belly goes so hard and I can feel exactly where Enolah is and everything :nope: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I bet I get SPD :( guna be hard.. Only 4 months left though thank god!

I went off it from 8-16 weeks! I had a bleed so was too scared to do it really, been fine since then though. Ahh yeah, I'm lucky in that sense I can't feel her during because my placenta is at the front in the way, it'd probably put me off a little too. Hmm, I dno what to suggest hun xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, for us, we didn't have sex from 4wks-9wks, then from 9wks-17wks we had it alot. Now I've gone off of it lol :dohh:
Im confused with my placenta, I was told I had an anterior placenta as it was very high up, but that meant that I would'nt feel much at all. But I feel quite a lot so don't get that :shrug:
You having 3D scan? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahh pregnancy is weird! Lol. It just means you don't feel them til later, we probably feel what others can feel at 20 weeks etc.

I think so, we had one at 17 weeks for gender but thinking of having another one at 27ish weeks, can't make my mind up at the mo.. Are you? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I really want one for then too!! Was thinking also 27 weeks :)
Can't wait to see her again.. there's no way I can go another possible 17 weeks without seeing her lol :dohh:
Never had one - are they good? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeahh, breaks up the time between the last 20 weeks doesn't it! :) mine was lovely, got veryyyyyy good pics for 17 weeks because she looked further formed than that I think! Totally formed just skinny :) can't wait to see her with baby chub.. Her face is my avatar xx


----------



## Eloquence

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on much lately, we've been so busy! I just thought I'd drop in for a quick update and to see how all of you ladies are doing xx

I'm 22 weeks now, and I have a 3D ultrasound scheduled for this friday! :happydance: We'll get a confirmation on the gender FINALLY!

How is everything with you lovely ladies? :flow:


----------



## Mummy1995

Hello!

Awww great news that you'll be finding out soon, bet you're so excited! Im good thankyou, how are you? :) x


----------



## Eloquence

Yes! OH and I are super pumped for this! :happydance: We've scheduled a full ultrasound, too. So I'll have lots of pictures of LO to share with you ladies :flow:

I'm doing pretty well. LO is growing like crazy and everything looks good so far. Secretly counting down the days until v-day. 

Glad to hear everything is good with you as well! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh I bet! Ohh yay can't wait to see them! I'll be having a 3D scan when Im 28 weeks, sooo excited! :D

Haha same here!! Not long now! xx


----------



## Eloquence

So exciting! One more day until mine :)


----------



## xxxjessxxx

eloquence can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Eloquence

:D can't wait to share them! 

... And finally get a gender confirmation


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes! It must be a nightmare having to wait :dohh:
eeek exciting stuff! xx


----------



## Eloquence

We're just getting so impatient to start decorating and painting and buying things!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah it must be so hard going in shops and having to restrict what your buying because of the uncertainty! 
You'll have to post stuff what you've brought too! xx


----------



## Eloquence

Definitely! We're getting our playpen and stroller at the end of the month! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahhh so exciting!
Have you got big stuff already yet?
We haven't...just clothes :nope:

I want some nice looking prams etc, but we reallly dont plan on using it hardly, as we want to use baby carrier more than anything. So might just go for a cheap second hand one :)
What one are you getting? xx


----------



## Eloquence

We honestly haven't bought anything except one outfit!

We will be using our stroller quite often. We love walking and have a lot of nice paths right on the water where we live. We're not sure what one to get yet although we know where we're gonna go buy it and that we want one with a carseat and such.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I like the car seat ones.
We would like to go for lovely walks too, but Im hoping I can carry the baby so it will also help lose the baby weight I gained lol. We will be using the buggy, but not a lot.
Can't believe you've only brought one outfit!!! That would kill me lol xx


----------



## Eloquence

You have no idea how much I've almost spent! Going crazy! Tomorrow needs to come faster! :haha:

I've gained a tonne of weight since I got pregnant :blush:


----------



## Katia-xO

Eloquence, so excited for you! :) you'll finally have a proper answer, make sure you see the bubba parts yourself!!

Eeeeeek I think I've gone mental then :haha: I've done pretty much all of my baby shopping now.. Basically all I've got left to get is a steriliser and then to decorate the nursery and get a cot to fit with the rest of the furniture already in the nursery!

What've you all got left to buy? xx


----------



## Eloquence

I have EVERYTHING to buy! I feel like we're waiting too long but I'm also being thrown THREE baby showers so I don't want to buy what I'll already get :wacko:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my days Katia!!! Jealous!!

I've still got to get...


-certain clothes
-blankets
-pram & carseat
-breast pump
-bottles
-cot
-moses basket
-nursery furniture
and so much more :nope: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooh, yeah you could just wait until after them and pick up anything else you'll need afterwards :)

You're defo not waiting too long, I'm too organised and I have too much time on my hands so I'm practically done lol xx


----------



## Eloquence

I wish I had as much prep done as you, Katia! :haha: 

I have a feeling thatOH and I are gonna do everything last minute :wacko:


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh my days Katia!!! Jealous!!
> 
> I've still got to get...
> 
> 
> -certain clothes
> -blankets
> -pram & carseat
> -breast pump
> -bottles
> -cot
> -moses basket
> -nursery furniture
> and so much more :nope: xx

You'll be fine! Get maybe 1 or 2 things a week and it'll all come together :) xx



Eloquence said:


> I wish I had as much prep done as you, Katia! :haha:
> 
> I have a feeling thatOH and I are gonna do everything last minute :wacko:

Haha I thought I would too but then I got made redundant and have finished uni so now have so much free time I thought it silly not to. I made a list and I've stuck to it!! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I love being all organised, but I think the main idea now is to wait until we move out first to get the bigger stuff, but that's taking longer than we'd like it to :nope: 
Might be getting a Graco Travel System this week though for 99p f'xd!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, when are you after moving? 

We're in the process of doing our room up, it's taking soo long cos we've had to strip it, paint ceilings etc and wait for different things such as wardrobes being fitted (built in ones) before we can decorate, got loads to do in here before I can even think about starting the nursery :( it'll probably have to wait until baby is here, she'll be in our room in a crib for a few months though so alls well.

Ooh, travel systems are good :) mines amazing! xx


----------



## Eloquence

Yeah we have LO with us for the first 6mo. But we want to have the nursery done before LO gets here for changing, feeding, playing, etc so they can get used to the environment.


----------



## Katia-xO

That's a good idea :) I'd love ours to be done but don't think it will be with the way it's going atm! I also don't want to stay here too long after baby is born so not sure if I even want to do it any more :/ xx


----------



## Eloquence

Well if you don't plan on staying maybe hold off until you move and save the trouble? Xx


----------



## Katia-xO

OHs mum wants to do it up for us and we'll have to get a cotbed anyway because she wont fit in a crib for long in our room so I'm in 2 minds over what to do.. We could end up staying a year until I go back to work and save enough so I reeeally don't know whether to :shrug: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

PLanning to move within 2 months, but depends when we get a place that's right.
Ahh it sounds so exciting!! Can't wait til I can start doing ours.
What travel system you got? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Wish I coulld give LO a nursery :( But we (my parents, me and sister) are looking to move somewhere bigger so it is possible! :D

Also I have got the silvercross freeway linear, and I love it! The only 'bad' thing to say about it is it's chunky so would be difficult for public transport and things.

I'll attach a pic, some may have seen it already as I put the pic on fb :D xx
 



Attached Files:







$(KGrHqZ,!ioE6IuMz(HKBOutM!Dlrg~~60_12.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SummerFairy

I had my big ultrasound to day and you can add me to team pink!!! We're having a baby girl!!!


----------



## Eloquence

Congratulations, Summer! I'm glad you didn't have any trouble with yours like I've had with mine, hahahaha.


----------



## wanaBmummy

yay lots of girlies...congrats x 

edit: actually just checked and its on 7 :blue: 7 :pink: and 1 :yellow: x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy1995 - lovely profile pic btw! Love your travel system!!! xx

Summer - COngrats on team pink too!!!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> PLanning to move within 2 months, but depends when we get a place that's right.
> Ahh it sounds so exciting!! Can't wait til I can start doing ours.
> What travel system you got? xx

Awh, I hope you find somewhere soon! It's one I got on eBay :) I loveeeeeeee it!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baby-Pra...chairs_GL&hash=item4aae3cf46f#ht_14021wt_1161

It's got the C wheels lol looks the same as on my car! And number 20 pattern, black & white flowers :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh my its gorgeous!!!
Have to might add that to my watch list lol :blush:
Love the idea you can choose the patterns etc!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha thank you :) yeah its amazing. It's massive though, it's pretty much the same as a babystyle. I love that it's not a separate carrycot, makes life so much easier xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah it looks lovely - your pattern you've chosen is adorable!!
I like the polka dot pattern, and the red one lol xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) had an awful dream last night though that LO came out a boy and looked the spitting image of OH's brother! :haha: I was more upset that my boy had to go home in a girly pram :/ xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

:rofl: hahaha oh dear that wouldn't be fun would it!!
oh dear lol! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I know right! Especially seeing as his brother is v alike with the guy out of mean girls :haha: he's "almost too gay to function" bless him xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

lmao!! Hahaha that's so funny! Naww bless!!!
You doing naything nice this weekend then? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It's made me definitely need to have a 3d scan now for complete 100% reassurance haha! 

Umm tonight me and OH are guna have chinese & are dog sitting at his brothers house, they've got a little shih tzu that they actually treat like a baby it's well cute ha. And tomorrow it's another party :/ god knows what I'm guna wear! The last one was hard enough, I'm driving this time though :). 

How about you? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lol that's another reason why I want a 3D, is because I never saw her girly bits myself so keep doubting it! Even kept my receipts which is never like me :dohh:
naww that's sweet! Hope you have a nice time, mmm chinese!! Haven't had one in while. me and OH are cooking for everyone tonight, doing mash, stuffed mushrooms with apple and herb stuffing with vegetable burgers lol.
Lucky you can drive! Wish I could.
Whats the party for this time? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm the same lol everything still has labels on! Thank you, you too! Awh, sounds lovely :) I could eat something like that right now, I'm starvinggggg! Hm, the kitchen is calling lol.

I'm so glad I do, been driving over 2 years now and it's the best thing I ever did. Guna keep me sane when I've had bubs being able to just go out with a little less hassle.

It's OH's mums 50th :) should be an ok night and there's a buffet so I'll be fine lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yeah, Im scared about it.
Can't wait to book 3D scan!! 
Are you getting excited about V-day?
yeah Im straving! I told my mum when I move out I'll probably get really fat, because then when Im hungry I CAN go and snack on whatever, when here I can't. And then I know OH will wnat just ready meals and nothing healthy :dohh:
I was planning to learn to drive, had 500 pound to do it, but then OH lost his job and I had to use that money to pay his rent while he was unemployed :(
Plan to probably walk everywhere though so shouldn't need to at the moment so much.
Mmmm a buffet!! Happy birthday to OH's mum :cake: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I am indeed excited :) how about you? Awh, people do generally eat more in their own place don't they! I've been showing since like 12 weeks anyway so I feel huge! You got a bump yet? Im really high and round, some cheeky sod said to me the other day "can't be long now?" :dohh: 

Ahh no way, it's always the case isn't it! I learnt quickly whilst I was single at 17 so I knew I'd defo do it before I went to uni/met someone and needed to use my money for something else. I live in the middle of nowhere so it's always been a big necessity for me! You looking at lovely comfy prams like mine for bubs then? I wish I could walk more!

Awh thank you :) should be good! If i try and sleep a bit tomorrow day I should be fine to last the night lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes Im very excited!! It's crazy how quickly this is all going to be honest :dohh:
Got midwife on the 22nd which should be good, felt like I've hardly seen them lol!
Yeah I've got a bump lol, people have started noticing it. Aww wow you sound like you've got a gorgeous bump! You need to post pics!
What did you do at uni? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, I know! I put it on my blog earlier how fast it's going.. Im on an ipad so I can't upload pics to this, a few are on here though :) https://katia-xo.tumblr.com/ I love seeing people's faces when they ask when I'm due and I go "due what?" :haha: I'm so cruel, its an obvious baby bump and they look so shocked.

Ooh :) I've not seen mine since 11 weeks!! Rang last week and was told I missed my 18 week appointment because they forgot to send me a letter and I didn't ring to follow it up! :dohh: Got my 25 week appointment on the 27th now though, can't wait.

I did accounts management, sorta wish I'd not finished now because I'm so bored doing nothing lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lovely pics sweety!!
Have to post mine once I take one - haven't taken one in a few weeks :dohh:
Ouou interesting! Yeah I get so bored now too.. just want missy here already xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thankies :flower: I take loads lol yeahh get one taken for us ladies! :)

Ah I'm the same! I'm even more antsy because my due dates changed by 13-14 days so I'm guna feel well hard done by if I go 2 weeks over it'll be a month to me :cry: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh hunny, lets hope you don't!! 
Will you be doing anything nearer the time to be getting LO out? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Guna try loads of things yeah lol walking loads, sex, lots of spicy food, bouncing on a ball.. Just nothing that isn't safe like castor oil etc. how about you? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I'd like to do that, going to take Raspberry Leaf Tea also, as I know it doesn't make you go into labour but can help with the length and process of labour. And Im also going to do perineal massages to help with tearing hopefully :blush: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah! I've heard that's good to help, as weird as it's guna feel doing it :S xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha i know :blush: I said OH can do it for me ;) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Probably best when we get huge and can't get down there! My OH gets vulgar about it though :dohh: so can't take him seriously lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lol, they're terrible aren't they.
OH's offered to shave me down there.. as im already getting uncomfy doing it.
Not sure if I trust him with a razor down there tho :dohh: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

They are! Lol awh, at least he offered bless him. Not sure I'd trust mine too! I can still sort of see mine for now, it's getting hard to do though because when I'm in the shower I get dizzy with the heat and having to stay bent double to see :haha: it's shocking.

My OH went "guna have to shave your foof for when the midwife fists you aren't we?" :nope: he's off his head lol! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hahah that's pretty funny how he said it!
Bless'em, they always try and make something funny up xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha yeah, typical males! Just took an underwear pic of bump, got soo many new stretchies :( have you been lucky so far? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thought I'd been lucky until I realised I've started getting them above my belly button :/ xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankyou! 

Congratulations on team pink summerfairy! :flower: xx


----------



## scaredteen55

Im big but not that big thankfully... :) i get kicked alot tho  i guess hes trying to keep me on my toes lol. Dont u hate it wen ur back kills? I sure do


----------



## somegirl

I'm on team pink with my second baby girl and I'm due October 4th 2012!


----------



## Eloquence

Welcome, somegirl!

I'm due October 16th with my first! Congratulations. 

Ladies, just so you know, I had my 3D ultrasound today. I've posted an update thread with some lovely pictures for all of you to see! :flow: I hope all of your bumps are doing well! xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hey everyone I'm due oct 24th with my first! Team yellow. X


----------



## Eloquence

Welcome Amelia, and congratulations! You're due on my birthday! :) My little girl is due October 16th.

Are you guys staying team yellow? :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Welcome to both of you :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

AmeliaLily said:


> Hey everyone I'm due oct 24th with my first! Team yellow. X

Hey! We're due the same day and got our BFP the same day too!! Congratulations! x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Welcome both of you!!
Eloquence I'll have a look now :D xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Welcome to all of you new comers :D we haven't had anyone new in a while. I've added you to the main page :) scaredteen55 if you give me your EED i can add you too.

Eloquence i had alook and the scan pics are fab xx


----------



## Eloquence

Thanks, wanaB! OH and I are really happy with everything :)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Mummy1995 said:


> AmeliaLily said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone I'm due oct 24th with my first! Team yellow. X
> 
> Hey! We're due the same day and got our BFP the same day too!! Congratulations! xClick to expand...

Hey that's brill!!! )


----------



## scaredteen55

Im still trying to find my way around the site whats the EED?


----------



## scaredteen55

Im due october 29th :) not wat team Im on or how tht works lol


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol no worries it can take a lil while. I'll add you now :) x


----------



## scaredteen55

ok I think i did try to add u lol


----------



## wanaBmummy

yeah i've just seen. Are you having a boy?? On your post before you said he's x


----------



## scaredteen55

ya I'm having a boy :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww fab i'll add that to the main page on here as well :) x


----------



## scaredteen55

ok :)


----------



## Katia-xO

V day today!! Yayyyy :happydance: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congrats Katia!!!! I can't wait to join you with that tomorrow! :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I know yeah, exciting! How you doing? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know!! :D
Hows the party go?

Yeah Im ok. Was rather ill yesterday, had a very bad fever. was scary as I had a fever just before I lost my first one. And then Enolah hardly moved yesterday and nothing at all last night, but she's moving again this morning thank god! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> I know!! :D
> Hows the party go?
> 
> Yeah Im ok. Was rather ill yesterday, had a very bad fever. was scary as I had a fever just before I lost my first one. And then Enolah hardly moved yesterday and nothing at all last night, but she's moving again this morning thank god! xx

Ah no way, hope you're ok hun :hugs: she wriggling away now? :) I've been off colour the past few days, was sick Sat night for the first time ever this pregnancy! I want to feel my LO more :( stupid placenta.

It ended up being ok but the first few hours I was soo angry & I nearly smacked about 3 people. "you're guna pop! Don't go into labour tonight.." erm excuse me? I'm nowhere near looking term never mind due! Blaaaaah, be a bit of a problem if I went into labour at 23 weeks too, silly people. The term "fat but still pretty" was also used! The one who said that then asked for a lift home, I went "I don't think it's possible, my car wont handle the weight of both of us.." :dohh: eek I didn't think I was so bad haha! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Aw oh dear!!! Hope your feeling better :flow: You been lucky with morning sickness too? I hadn't been sick at all, then went sick at like 18 weeks just once in a restaurant toilet :blush:
Yeah she's wriggling again today, had me soo worried. I used the doppler this morning and all I could hear was silence which made it even worse. Then I found it lol. Then since then she's been moving again :) 
Haha glad you told them right! The cheek of them! Sorry it wasn't so great :nope:
Is there a break from parties now lol? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah no sickness at all til Saturday but I think it was from pasties and too much fizzy coke haha.

Awh bless you! I'm glad she's alright, little madam. Yup a break from them now thank god! More will kill me off :dohh:

I got an exercise ball last night, all it's done today is make me feel sick and I've now got a headache :wacko: have you got one? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha.. mm sounds good pasties and coke :D
No I haven't got one, I do want to get one though. I thought you get them near the end of pregnancy or are they good all through?
Yeah I've got a headache too atm :( Not fun are they xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha it was lovely, I needed something good to keep me at the party! :haha: 

My hips are an issue at the moment so I thought it couldn't hurt them being supported for now! Says they're good all through though to help joints & core muscles :)

No defo not! They're horrid xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hahaha bless ya!!
Ahh right.. I will defo be looking into getting one sooner then!!! :D :D 
Is your mum being any better? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah Ive just been looking at this link :) https://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Gym-Ball-During-Pregnancy-and-After-Childbirth

She's somehow got worse. And now my dad isn't talking to me because I won't drive an hour to take him shopping instead of him getting taxis, hard life for my parents having such a daughter like me isn't it :dohh: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks for the link hun :thumbup:

What!! That's just crazy!! Sorry to hear they're being like that hunny! They sound liek their being immature as you need them at a time like this!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

No probs :) it looks really good! 

Ahhhh you can't change people, especially parents unfortunately! My mum is currently freaking out at me because I asked why she'd told someone I'd had a mc and she said she hadn't.. She then admitted it and said I shouldn't be annoyed with her :wacko: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Some people!! Im sorry you have to put up with them :wacko:
Do you get on with your OH's parents though? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Its all on my terms now though, told them I don't need the shit and baby defo doesn't either so they should kindly not discuss me without speaking to me first & no wires will be crossed then :dohh: she seems to understand a little now but she'll never change.

Yeah I live with them and will do til I go back to work :) they're lovely, I'm sure that if we split up they'd probably want OH to go and me and baby stay haha. Do you get on with your OHs parents? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww that's good that atleast they support you and are good to you! :)
Don't really know to your question lol, OH's dad is funny with me I think. He still wants OH to be seeing him alot and doing all the stuff OH used to do when he was a single man, and I think his dad doesn't quite understand he's got a family to look after now. OH has turned his dad down a few times to things all by his choice, but one time OH's dad thought I was making him, and sent me a really horrible text that made me cry and everything. After he realised he was wrong, he apologised - though not to my face. But yeah, since - I feel like I don't want to bother with him after some of the things he said, and I can tell he still thinks it's partly me still, but doesn't want to fall out with OH :nope:
As for OH's mum, she's lovely. We don't see her that often, so I'm still getting used to her. But since being pregnant I think it's helped alot to break the ice, and she's a nice woman :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahh I see, them people for me are all his friends not his family! His friends don't know when to stop encouraging him to cheat etc whilst knowing me and knowing I'm pregnant too! :dohh:

Its good that she's nice :) makes things much easier doesn't it.. My OHs mum is sorting a room out so she can have a nursery, bless her. She's never had a girl so she's dead excited lol I just hope she doesn't try and steal her once she's here! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah, some people don't see it do they!! They obviously aren't friends then ey :dohh:

Ahh bless that's sweet of her! Yeah theat wouldn't be good if she kept trying to steal her :nope: You'll have to talk to your OH and tell him it's his place to say something if she does! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

She says she'll leave us to it cos she's our baby but I doubt it'll happen, don't mind to a point but I cba with constant stealing because OH will use it to not be involved as much as he should lol. I've had some really bad days about it the past few days, she can stay in there forever for me! It's the only time we genuinely have to ourselves :( I don't want to share her.

You up to much today? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

*Mummy1995* after your post the other day about being huge and i posted my most recent bump pic...i've felt like i've gotten bigger so decided to take a pic to see.

I think its safe to say i deffinatly have! lol and its not even been a full week. Have alook :) xx
 



Attached Files:







22+4 (2).JPG
File size: 231.3 KB
Views: 7









23+2 (2).JPG
File size: 199.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - that's sweet. I know what you mean about not wanting to share them!!
Nah not much today, had a bad headache :nope: Got midwife tomorrow though. What about you? xx

WanaB - lovely bump, it's gotten much bigger!! I'l have to post a pic of mine for my 25 week one. I've gotten rather big now :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww you've definitely rounded a bit! Your bump is lovely! :D Do you take a pic every week? I do, its amazing the difference! :) xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

thanks girls :) and no usually i take one every 4 weeks because tbh i forget lol but i just felt bigger so wanted to compare. Its mad the difference less than a week can make! 

*Jess* it'd be lovely to see your bump as you slightly further along x


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, your bumps are cute :) mines huge! I'm carrying really high & have a few stretchies near my belly button already :( I'm only 5ft1 or 2 though so tis probably that. I'll post one of mine when I get on the laptop, can't do it on my phone xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia I feel hugs now too lol :dohh:

Went to midwife today and got told I have SPD :( Atleast now can get help with it! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Are you carrying low or high? 

Awh :hugs: yeah at least you can get help now, what can they do for it? Im going to ask my midwife about that next wed, my hips are horrible because of having to sleep on my side xx


----------



## LarLar

I go to physio for SPD Jess. It's good your gonna get help.. you may be given a brace or crutches if physio doesn't help. 

Also thought i'd update you girlies.. got told i have Sciatica which is horrible, and i'm borderline diabetic if not already.. (waiting on blood results) so no more delicious treats or fizzy juice for me.

But yeah :) Heres a pic of my vday bump! Looks smaller than my 22week pic :wacko: and my hands look strangely massive haha but yeah i feel huge but i don't think i look it in those pics 

No stretchies so far! :flow: xx
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120622_3.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5









Snapshot_20120622_1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4









Snapshot_20120622_5.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Katia-xO

Eeek, I spoke to you on fb about this, hope it doesn't get any worse for you!!

Awh, I'm just a bit bigger than you, carrying quite similar though apart from mine's higher and up to my ribs already :dohh: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah Enolah's in my ribs already :dohh:

I'll take a pic now hang on :thumbup:

Yeah Im hoping I don't have to have physio, she's given me suggestions on what to do to help and she said if it doesn't improve in a few days she'll refer me for physio.
I really hope yours doesn't get worse Larlar, must be a nightmare hun xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Yeah Enolah's in my ribs already :dohh:
> 
> I'll take a pic now hang on :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah Im hoping I don't have to have physio, she's given me suggestions on what to do to help and she said if it doesn't improve in a few days she'll refer me for physio.
> I really hope yours doesn't get worse Larlar, must be a nightmare hun xx

It is but we do what we have to don't we :) and i wish phsyio was like one on one but instead it's with like a group of other women who are all alot older than me... and i always feel weird. 

Have you been given Cocodimol?

ooo look forward to the pic :flow: xx


----------



## LarLar

Katia-xO said:


> Eeek, I spoke to you on fb about this, hope it doesn't get any worse for you!!
> 
> Awh, I'm just a bit bigger than you, carrying quite similar though apart from mine's higher and up to my ribs already :dohh: xx

I can feel my little guy kicking my ribs ect and sometimes wedging himself up there but i always seem to carry really low.. it's amazing seeing my tummy move around though when he moves. :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah midwife said physio will be with a group of other women, and if it still bad she'll put me for one-to-one :dohh:
Nope haven't even heard of that lol! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Here is my 24 week one lol!


Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/24weeks.jpg


----------



## Mummy1995

Awww that's so lovely!!! :D xx


----------



## LarLar

your bumps lovely jess! 

Also they're pain killers, better than paracetamol and they're usually given to SPD sufferers
I only take them when i can't bear it :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks girls
ahh right, I never take paracetemol lol. I refuse to, I took it once the other day only because I had a high fever and I know that can be serious for LO, so wanted to be safe, especially because i got a high fever with my first pregnancy just before I lose it xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

im suprised they give cocodamol as its strong :/ 

fab bump Jess :) x


----------



## LarLar

Well the midwife told me to get cocodamol as it's better than paracetamol she also wanted me to phone phsyio first thing in the morning for an appointment that night as i ended up in agony and on the phone to nhs 24/7 because i couldn't get up off the floor, could barely walk and moving in the slightest hurt. 

I think it just depends on the severity.. i know they're strong which is why i'll only take them if i desperately need to ask they do carry risks such as becoming addicted after just 3days of continuous usage. They aren't suppose to be taken 4-6weeks prior to giving birth either as baby can come out addicted aswell.

:flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aww Jess it's gorgeous :) I love bump pics!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm so fed up with my 'sister' seriously want to move out


----------



## wanaBmummy

LarLar said:


> Well the midwife told me to get cocodamol as it's better than paracetamol she also wanted me to phone phsyio first thing in the morning for an appointment that night as i ended up in agony and on the phone to nhs 24/7 because i couldn't get up off the floor, could barely walk and moving in the slightest hurt.
> 
> I think it just depends on the severity.. i know they're strong which is why i'll only take them if i desperately need to ask they do carry risks such as becoming addicted after just 3days of continuous usage. They aren't suppose to be taken 4-6weeks prior to giving birth either as baby can come out addicted aswell.
> 
> :flow: xx

Ah right. They're deffinatly better than paracetamol i've had them before. I don't take paracetamol anyway if i really need something i'll take a Tramadol which is super strong but i don't reall take anything otherwise. Btw thats before i got pregnant lol x


----------



## Katia-xO

Mummy1995 said:


> I'm so fed up with my 'sister' seriously want to move out

Why, what's up? :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Katia-xO said:


> Mummy1995 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so fed up with my 'sister' seriously want to move out
> 
> Why, what's up? :hugs: xxClick to expand...

She's always screaming/shouting at me, swearing at me and calling me every name under the sun.. And she even had the nerve to push me over the other day. I mean who pushes their pregnant sister over? :cry: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

:( my brother would do it too, he actually had the nerve to say "at least I earn more than you and you're pregnant" to have a dig at me as if anything makes a difference lmao all because I've moved out + he's annoyed that he can't he's only 15. How old's your sister? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Your sister might find it hard that your having a baby, I know they do get jealous hun xx


----------



## Mummy1995

She's just turned 14, and yeah I can imagine she is but I just can't stand it. She gets away with it too which is even worse :( 

I was trying to make a genuine conversation with her the other day and she wouldn't answer so I kept asking and she ended up storming off telling me to piss off and calling me a bitch etc, and I got told off for it coz 'I wouldnt leave her alone'.. :( xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Its exactly the same with my 13 year old sister. She is very hormonal, but my mum thinks that gives her an excuse to talk to people like sh*t.
I've had talks with her though and she admitted she found it hard the fact I was going to have a baby and she was jealous xx


----------



## Katia-xO

My brother must be hormonal too! I don't think they can deal with the fact we're moving on in such a big way and they're still stuck at home.

Can you not speak to a parent + say you can't have her pushing you? Its out of order whether you'd "not leave her alone" or not :/ xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I've tried talking to mum and all she goes on about is how 'she's going through a hard time atm' and 'i got away with murder when i was her age' which is total lies.. I mean Im not asking for much just for her to not treat me like im nothing! But Im glad Im not the only one with a psycho sibling haha! 

I just hope it doesnt continue when my baby is here.. cant have them thinking its okay to treat me (and others) like total shit :/ xx


----------



## Katia-xO

They're all the same :/ I swear I'm having no more until this one is about 10! Nice enough gap to cause less hassle haha!

No definitely not, your bub doesn't need to be growing up in somewhere that has an atmosphere! My brother is angry at me because I moved out due to him being on xbox ALL night then not going to school, causing arguments with my dad at 2, 3, 4, 5 and 6 am and then all day due to him staying in bed and giving my dad abuse!! He wonders why I don't want to live there with a newborn :dohh: silly boy xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Haha good plan!!

Yeah exactly! Oh god - boys and their toys eh?! Ahh you lucky thing! I wish I could move out sometimes, but as much as I hate the way my sister treats me, I couldn't live without my mum! Haha xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm not lucky at all!! Had to move in with OH's parents because my dad kicked me out and my mum wants nothing to do with me (but apparently is having my baby a lot, I don't think so) :dohh:

Awh lol I wish I felt the same about mine, its sweet :hugs: I hope your sister realises soon that she can't treat you like that especially pregnant! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh my! I take that back, you poor girl :( hugs!! 

Thankyou, I hope so too! How are you anyway? :) Hows your girl? :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Its okay, just means the only people around me and my bub are ones who care about us :hugs:

I'm alright thanks, bit down today but I'll be fine. She's a lazy sod!! Kicks really hard and you see my belly jump around loads then she goes quiet for days :(. How're you & baba? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Here's a little comparison, I was bloated SO early on that I looked a little bumpy.. First pic bloat, 2nd is today :thumbup:

My poor tattoo is going to be ravaged, didn't think of this at 16 lol :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Downloads3-001.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Love the bump Katia - it's definitely coming along!!! :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww lovely bump, I need to take my weekly one in a bit! :)

Ahh my bubbas soo active!! I love it, going to miss it when they're here though :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) I love bumpy pics! I'm going to miss it too!

Awh, my bub has definitely grown the past week or so and she's gone from being lazy as anything (just wriggles every now and again) to actually waking OH up at 4am this morning by booting his back through my side :haha: he was well shocked lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww thats so so cutee! Shes like 'wake up daddy, time to play!' hehe! My LO is actually very good and never wakes me up, only moves around during the day :') xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I knoww, it was so cute :) normally she won't kick if anyone puts their hand there its like she knows! I've not woken up to it yet, I'd been up for a wee lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah I always try to get people to watch my belly move and as soon as they look LO stops moving and when they look away LO moves! So frustrating :( but I video'd it the ther day :D 

Ah that explains it! Got kicked in what I think was the cervix earlier :| hurt so much! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Lol awh! Buggers aren't they, so cute that they only do it for us atm though. 

Ahh nightmare, that kills lol. She's lay in a funny position on my bladder atm, I want to pee every 20 mins and I just trickle a tiny bit! Upsets me :cry: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I have that bladder problem, and yeah Enolah's very low and keeps kicking me in my cervix, such a horrible feeling! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Im lucky to not have had that yet! Aha it is, it hurts!! x


----------



## Katia-xO

It always shocks me lol. And I didn't think trickling could frustrate someone so much but it's annoying the hell out of me! She needs to move v soon lol.

I'm 25 weeks tomorrow :O eeeeeeeee, only a week til double digits then third tri the week after that. Its been going v fast the past few wks! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aha can imagine it is annoying! 

My god it goes soo fast! My V day next week!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

25 weeks today yayyyyyy :happydance:

Oo not long til V day! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaay Katia!! I'll be with you tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yaaaaaay :D

We went shopping and ordered the bed and carpet last night, our room will be done when they come! Can't wait to start on the nursery before I get huge and cba lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eeek that's so exciting!!
Im starting to hunt for the bigger stuff now but bargains lol :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Bargains are good! What've you left to get? We've only got a cot to get outa the big stuff now, I'm a bit too organised :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I love being organised too, but we planned to wait until we moved out. But being nearly 25 weeks already and still stuck at my mums, I realise I haven't got much time before Im too big to do anything lol. So trying to get things now. And we still need all the big stuff, only really got her clothes :nope:
Do you know any good websites to look on? I've been trying Ebay, Gumtree, Preloved and Freecycle so far xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yeah, I wana sort everything before my energy goes! I've only just got a bit of it back but I know it's gunna go again in third tri lol. We're having a complete new kitchen sorted in a few weeks too, duno when it's gunna be fitted so it better be done for when I've had baba or I'll not be pleased :/

Umm, kiddicare is alright too even though it's not second hand.. Good bargain stuff on there! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Good idea! I got pretty much everything, think the biggest things I need are a mattress and baby monitors haha! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - thanks, I love Kiddicare, might get her a cot from there. Not necessarily looking for second hand just want some bargains. We don't even really have to be tight on money, I just like good bargains :blush: xx

Mummy1995 - jealous lol! Didn't think of baby monitors but not sure whether we'll bother as she'll be in our room until she sleeps through the night, and we're getting a flat so I presume we'll here her anyway :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Everyone likes bargains!  

Hehe yeah I guess, I just want them for when baby is upstairs and im down :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah, If we we're in a house I definitely would, but we have to have a flat first :nope: Boring lol! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww no you can get some lovely little flats!! Im still with my parents so think yourself lucky haha! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Speaking of bargains, I'm after ordering a mama + papa's cot that should be £450 and its down to £225! Have a look on there too, its quite good atm!

Ooh, monitors are on my list of things to get after too.. She'll either be downstairs with us or upstairs with us so don't think I'll get them til afterwards if I don't find any in the next few wks xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks Katia - I will do :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Happy 25 weeks jess :)

Sat in the midwife office now, eeeeeeeeeek. I'm guna have a breakdown lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks - why the breakdown lol? :haha: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I give up with my antenatal care. I truly do.

I'm measuring 3-4 weeks behind their dates bump wise (somehow) and by the dates they've given me as a due date I would have tested positive a day before I even conceived which isn't possible! so technically she's measuring more like 5 weeks behind and I said this to the midwife this morning and she said "oh well, just stay positive and she'll come when she's ready, you want to stay low risk so you can have your home birth"

I mentioned not feeling her move much for days at a time and she went "you will be doing, you just don't realise" I'm bloody 25 weeks, I know what it feels like!! So I said this and then she tried to tell me that my anterior placenta wouldn't be affecting me feeling her movements and said I didn't know what I was talking about when I said it must do, I just wanted to slap her! She went "you need to go to hospital if she doesn't move much but try not to, you want to stay low risk.." and then we were on about me not sleeping due to worry & needing to wee all the time and she said "so she does move to make you need to wee, don't start this just so you can be induced early like everyone else" - excuse me?!?! I don't want to be anywhere near a hospital why would I want to be induced early?

She didn't give me my matb1 form either, I have to wait til 28 weeks now.

:cry: I feel so let down xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh my goodness! Totally unprofessional and unsympathetic! I would complain and see if you could get a different midwife! I dont understand it when midwives are like that.. I could ask for a better one!

Definitely try and see if you can have a better midwife hun, Im sorry she seems awful :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Uh what a horrible midwife!!
You should have a different one.
I have an anterior placenta and feel her move alot, I think it just means you feel them later than everyone else, and sometimes more muffled than strong iykwim.
But yeah, defo try change her - she sounds like a cow xx


----------



## LarLar

I'd have lost my cool with that midwife lol.
I'd ask to see another midwife and put in a complaint about her if i were you. :flow: xx

Also can't believe i'm 25weeks ! 2weeks until 3rd trimester woo :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Congrats on being 25weeeks aswell Larlar - are things getting better for you sweet? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

If I'd have stayed longer I would have stabbed her! Silly cow. I mentioned my hips hurting too and she went "Only the ones who just get on with it and be low risk get the lovely birthing suite" I was like piss offfffff!!!!!! Xx


----------



## Mummy1995

She sounds like a fucking nutter.. :| Seriously I really would try to get another one! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I'm changing midwife offices before my next appointment in 3 weeks, totally can't be fussed with these ones at all!! I didn't have an appointment at 18 weeks because they forgot to send me a letter either :dohh:

Anywho, howa you girlies doing? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

That's good to hear!! :D

I'm alright thanks, not enjoying the hot weather whilst at school! you? xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Congrats on being 25weeeks aswell Larlar - are things getting better for you sweet? xx

thankyou! :) you too and yeah but i'm still none the wiser about the gestational diabetes thing.

I was at the hospital yesterday and my midwife told me i had more glucose in my urine, as expected and then told me my fastened blood results came back as unacceptable and she had to phone the labs infront of me and they said they were in the wrong color of tubes. So i had to get more blood took and have to wait even longer again :( good thing is though i go back in a week. :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh you poor thing!! How are you with blood being taken?
I hate it, must be horrible them constantly taking it from you :hugs: xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Oh you poor thing!! How are you with blood being taken?
> I hate it, must be horrible them constantly taking it from you :hugs: xx

I don't mind it really, although you get some midwifes who are terrible at taking it. The midwife who took my blood last time pushed it in and still blood wouldn't come down into it and she pushed it to the side and in, which wasn't very nice.. then the same women took blood this time while putting the tie off thing round my arm and that i noticed the last time she'd took blood has left a little scar.. and she took it from the same place. But luckily she didn't have to twist it about this time. I just don't like the dead arm feeling after it haha. :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Mummy1995 said:


> That's good to hear!! :D
> 
> I'm alright thanks, not enjoying the hot weather whilst at school! you? xx

Awh, I know yeah yesterday was horrible and humid! Felt so sick last night. I'll be fine soon, just pretty fed up at the mo. Need to sort things with my mum before baby comes, I don't have the energy at all for her bs :dohh: I told her about the midwife and she still made it all about her xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Larlar, ahh bless, yeah the first time I had my bloods taken it was horrible, she moved it around and it really hurt! second time wasn't as bad though. Got my new midwife taking some at 28 weeks though... hopefully she's good! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah today is sooo hot and i feel sick! Yeah definitely! Ah i have no energy for anyones bs! 

Ah only had blood done once! And she was soo good but she knows i have a reallly bad needle phobia! :( xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lucky you! I don't really have a fear of needles, just hate it alot lol!
Yeah it's hot here today and I feel very ill and faint :nope: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I hyperventilate :/ haha!

Ah same its been 28 degrees here and Ive been at school, not a nice mix! :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Uh! That must suck being at school!
I've been sitting at home and even then I feel ill. As soon as I stand I have dizzy spells :dohh: The joys!!


----------



## Mummy1995

It's awful! I was gonna have the day off as well because I knew how hot it would be but I looked outside and it was okay so I went in! :( Supposed to rain tomorrow though, actually very happy about that haha! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hha I love the rain :D
I want it to pooor down!! Your not actually that far from me! Only about an hours drive xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Same! It's thunder and lightening up north!! Yeah I know! My brother lives in loughton haha! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Wheres Loughton lol :blush: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Mummy1995 said:


> Same! It's thunder and lightening up north!! Yeah I know! My brother lives in loughton haha! xx

It is indeed! Still absolutely boiling though, 20.5 degrees in my car :dohh: so it's rainy and hot.. Blaaaaaaaah xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

We had a lil shower :rain: but that was it, although it isn't so hot today thankgod! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Its been so humid! Not good for those of us who get dizzy :(

Another party tonight! Thought I'd escaped for a month or 2 but apparently not.. I never had this good a social life before I got pregnant :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha ahh that's just unlucky!! What's it for this time? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Near Epping forest :) I liked the weather today actually, not too hot or too cold and had a nice breeze!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I don't even know where that is :blush: :haha:
Yeah much better! So do you finish school soon? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh haha! I finish 20th July, so not much longer! :D but Im going back in september! People better be prepped for a whale! :| :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh gosh, that's not gonna be nice going back when you won't be long to pop!
How are people at school with you being pregnant?
So when do you actually finish school altogether? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aha I know, its not gonna be nice!! :(
They're great actually, although FOB is at my school too so its real awkward..
I don't finish till next May once i've done my A2s :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh dear, do you and him still talk - does he want to be involved?
Ahh bless, well done for you for carrying on though! You should be proud :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Haha ahh that's just unlucky!! What's it for this time? xx

OH's boss is leaving & had a little get together at a pub.. It went so badly! I ended up telling a cocky lil cow to "get a grip" and was actually really horrible to someone who said I was big for 6 and a half months, I went "haven't you had yours a few yrs ago?" eeeek, I felt guilty afterwards and normally I'm not bothered lol :dohh: 

I'm never going out ever again til she's here and my chub is off! :nope: me and OH didn't get on well all weekend due to this shite, then me and his mum both ended up crying at him over other stuff.. 

His mums been saying to him for weeks that I do "nothing" and she's sick of it etc, as though I'm lazy or something.. He brought it up (badly) after the night out Friday and obviously I didn't take it well, I tidy after myself AND HIM and I wash up whatever's in the sink when I'm downstairs etc so I genuinely wasn't expecting her to have said anything! We both (me and his mum) had a talk about it Saturday, I couldn't deal with hating being there even more and both his parents actually want me to get rid of my car so I'll have more money to give them :cry: I'm going to be so miserable stuck in all the time. I don't know what to do xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ohh Katia, big huge hugs sweety :hugs: :hugs:
They cannot ask you to get rid of your car!!
You seriously need to stick to your guns and find another place no matter how crappy that is there... SO sorry you have to put up with that crap :flow: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

No things are really bad between us, not spoken for weeks, and tbh I don't have a clue whether he wants to be involved or not. All I hear is all the girls he's apparently getting with.. Aww thankyou :)

Aww Katia, hugs! You shouldn't have to be going through that! :( xx


----------



## rachelmc10

Hello girls, sorry to jump in on the convo I'm going to be an October mummy having a little boy. hope your all having a great pregnancy 

xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww hello and congratulations on your boy! Hope you're having a great pregnancy! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy-uh that can't be nice, probably just crappy rumours :dohh: xx

Welcome Rachel!! Hope everythings going well for you :) Welcome! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hmm tbh I think it's true as the girls wh have told me have heard either from him or the girls.. but tbh doesn't bother me it's just stupid imo! xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah, aslong as it doesn't bother you then thats great :D
He seems rather immature to be going around having sex with girls, if he doesn't want to take the responsibilty in which it has already put you in xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Exactly! It's extremely childish and pathetic, but I can do it on my own! :) xx


----------



## AddidasBoo

my due date is the 26th of october and were team blue :)


----------



## Mummy1995

Congratulations! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Go you Mummy!! Love the attitude! I keep thinking I'd rather do it on my own sometimes too! xx

hey addidas :) Woohoo for team blue! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

In some ways it will be easier alone! xx


----------



## rachelmc10

Thankyou girls, yeh everything is going well hope it keeps going like this. 

xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Glad to hear it! :flow: x


----------



## rachelmc10

hope you have been keeping well. 

xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah been fairly good thankyou! :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Ohh Katia, big huge hugs sweety :hugs: :hugs:
> They cannot ask you to get rid of your car!!
> You seriously need to stick to your guns and find another place no matter how crappy that is there... SO sorry you have to put up with that crap :flow: xx

Thank you! :hugs: still not happy about it but things seem to be looking up.

Ah actually after talking to them about it, it works quite nicely.. I pay £100 a month to them and somehow get a new Vectra to share! My current car is literally dying, it's an 05 plate fiesta and for some reason it's just being shite, tax and mot is due literally a week before baby is due so I'd have to swap/sell anyway cos it's not gunna pass!

Soo the plan now is we trade both mine and OHs cars in for a new one between us, I can always nip him to work if I want the car all day and then I'll have more money to save cos I won't be paying for my mot & tax on the shed! It really isn't worth having 2 as atm I only need it for appointments which are maybe once/twice a week so it just sits outside the house costing me money lol and then when I get huuuuuuge I wont drive much either and I only plan to go out a few days a week to places that're too far to walk after baby so shouldn't be an issue. If I hate it then at least I'll be able to save & buy another fairly quickly without the expense of mine dying atm xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh glad it's all worked out Katia :D
100.00 a monthg is so cheap!!! Im paying 240.00 a month, but I still have to buy all my food, washing etc. It literally just pays for my room and thats it! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

The £100 is just for me, OH pays her £250 himself too! They don't have a mortgage or anything that's why I begrudge paying it, they don't need the money :/ I'd rather buy all my own stuff! I only get £300 a month myself that's why keeping the car wasn't really worth it xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

bless, life is never easy is it :dohh: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Goodness paying that much seems so silly! I really do have it easy! 

It's my V Day tday!! :D xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

yaaay for your Vday hunny :happydance:
I've realised Im down to double digits now too xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Eeek yaya! That's so exciting October is just getting closer and closer!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know it's terrifying!!
Im third trimester next week :shock: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ah congrats on V day :)

Third tri next week!! As if it's going so fast.. It seems so slow then you look at the ticker and be like :O xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know!! I keep thinking that!! Crazy and scary isn't it! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Eeek it's ridiculous!! Not sunk in that im gonna have a baby :L I have a funny idea that Im going to be pregnant forever :haha: xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha Oh dear as much as I love being pregnant sometimes, I defo couldn't be forever!! 
Yeah it seems surreal Im finally getting my rainbow baby :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh I could, I love it! This pregnancy has confirmed to me that I want to be a surrogate after I've had all the children I want! :)

Eek yes so happy for you! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Really?? I couldn't do that, I'd get too attached but I raise my hat off to the women that can.
I love some bits, but then I haven't exactly had the easiest parts of pregnancy in same parts so that's what stops me lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah I can understand it would be very hard! But I guess to keep myself detached I will just think that 'its not my baby' :) Just wanna give women a magical gift! Aww you poor thing :( like what? Worst ive had is stress, high bp and a bit of MS at the beginning! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It shocks me that in 7 days I'll be in the 80's, it seems like it'll go really fast now after this first 2 tris! Yeah our forever babies :D, it seems mad that we're getting them doesn't it! xx

Aww surrogacy is an amazing thing, I couldn't do it though especially after losing a bub myself! Sounds like you've had a good pregnancy so far chick :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I find it amazing, like after losing 6 babies before I smile everytime I think of how strong Enolah is for pulling through.. and Im eternally grateful for it :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I've not lost a baby (thank God) but I understand why you couldn't be a surrogate, I do think it would be very hard, but I would love to do it, especially for a friend/family member!

Eeek it's crazy, a lot of us are in double figures now!! I will be soon!! :D xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh bless, if my sistesr needed me too I would for them, but don't think I could really for anyone else :nope: Not even my brothers... or maybe I would - ahh I don't know lol!
Yeah it felt like only last week I was holding that stick in my hand and seeing those two lines! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww bless you!
It's something I really want to do, but whether I will is another thing as I'm not sure how well it would fit into being a midwife.. :haha:

Ahh I know it's sooo scary!! Gonna have our babies here soon, eeek!! :D xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that's sweet you want to be a midwife!! I always wanted to but decided I just want to be a mum now :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy1995

Being a mum is all Ive ever wanted and Ive wanted to be a mw for a few years now! :) Hopefully this time in 4 years i will be qualified! :D xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

GL with it then hunny!!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankyou! Definitely need it with a little baby to look after alongside uni :haha: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aww good luck mummy :) it'll be worth it when you're qualified and helping others bring theirs into the world!

OH had a little bump today in his car that he wanted to sell so we could get one to share :( £700 damage! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yes I cant wait for my first delivery!! :D

Aww no Katia, sorry to hear that! :( Hope he is okay! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yeah, I bet it's so lovely to do most of the time but its when things go wrong that I wouldn't be able to cope! 

Thankies, he's fine just the car isn't :( proper gutted, trying to save a grand by selling my car and now £700 of it is gone.. Blaaaaah.

How you all doing today? Baba has been battering her daddy before he left for work this morning :cloud9: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Sorry to hear about the car hunny :/
Im good, Enolah given me a bit of a scare yesterday and day before but all is ok again. And yesterday, something happened so odd, the way she moved it freaked me out my whole bump went to the shape of her and I could feel every little thing! It's like my womb went all tight and yeah, was weird and kinda scary! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It'll be fine, just seems to be one thing after another recently!

Ahh no way, maybe it was Braxton hicks? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I was thinking it could be. was just horrible as I could feel and see exactly where she was! So freaky lol! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yeah I'd think it was strange too! My bub is currently lay across me, booting one hip and punching the other! So uncomfortable xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

ahh Enolah was like that for a while but last few weeks I have no idea where she is. Somethings definitely right at the top and I get boots in my bladder and a few wriggles on my sides so I presume she may be head down now and on the sides are her hands as they're not as strong lol - so weird isn't it!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh lol I hope my bub doesn't turn out to be breech!

Too many things I don't want to do in the next 3 months :( OH's stupid cousin is due end of this month & I'll be fully expected to see her and baby when I have no wish at all to as they'll do nothing but wind me up, then I'll have to go to the christening and I cba! She's the one who is horrid, doesn't know who baby's dad is, never worked ever etc, has been in a young offenders unit & she's just generally hard work! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww no Katia sorry to hear about the car! :( 
Ah no thats annoying about you OHs cousin!! Just make up excuses that you feel ill or that your bp is too high ;) 

I reaalllly hope my baby is not breech otherwise there will definitey be no chance in my homebirth! :( And c-section is my BIGGEST fear so I would seriously consider at least trying a vaginal birth first! 

Aww that's really strange abut your stomach - I think it sounds like BHs too! My baby tends to lie transverse on the bottom with the head at my right but sometimes wriggles over to my left, especially when Im lying down :') xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - uh she doesn't sound too pleasant! Let's hope this baby gives her a reason to turn her life around! I had a friend who was awful before, and everyone thought she really wouldn't cope but she's proved us wrong and is a great mum! xx

Mummy - that's so cute of your baby :) Yeah I hope Enolah's not breeech either, my brother turned breech at 36 weeks!!! She gave birth to him breech though xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ooo how was that for her?! Was it a lot worse than giving birth 'normally'? I'll do absolutely ANYTHING to avoid c-sec don't understand women who have elective ones, mind you some of them probably wouldnt understand why I would choose to give birth vaginally :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, well he was her second child at the time and was quite small compared to the first as he was born earlier. But she said it wasn't so bad, she didn't really have to 'push' as such as he was making his own way out lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh that makes me feel a little better to know it wasn't REALLY bad! Anything other than 'normal, straight forward' births are always portrayed as being so awful, I think it's really bad and just increases the fear of childbirth esp durng 'complications' which is potentially dangerous! 

Sorry little rant ;) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahh everything's made out to be horrendous isn't it! I know people who've delivered breech, I just don't want to be pressured to have other things as in a section etc. 

I reaaaaaally don't want to go :( she's being induced Monday 3wks early because she's booked the christening for a week before her due date, silly cow!!! Xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

What! She's being induced early because she booked a christening appointment?? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah I'm worried about that too Katia!

I was gonna say the same, surely its more important that baby comes when ready and not because of a christening?! :O That's outrageous!

Urgh I've felt so rubbish these last few weeks, feelig like Im going to be sick, hot flushes, major tiredness, headaches and dizziness, along with raised bp! Not a good mix, feel like Im back in first tri! :( xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh sorry to hear your not doing too well hun :flow: Heartburn kept me awake all night :(
SO excited though, got a like-new cot yesterday with brand new mattress for 25.00 and a travel system for 15.00 :D :D xx
 



Attached Files:







Britax Travel System.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww no :( What?! That travel system was £15?! Corr bargain hunter! ;) haha! It's real cute :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lol I know - I love getting a bargain!
Might get another one and use that as the second one not quite sure yet, but I like simple easy ones lol :haha: 
How are you with getting all your stufff? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

That's well good! Looks in nice condition too :) got a bargain!

Awh mummy I've been the same, think it's the wet but humid weather :( feeling first tri like all over again.

Yeah basically because she's booked it and wants her out, absolute idiot! Lied to the hospital so they'd do it!! I really don't agree with what she's doing, I'm not going when she has her lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Why what did she actually say to the hospital then?? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

She's told them she's not felt them for a week and that she's fainting loads and cutting oxygen off to baby so they need to get them out now.. She's not even fed up or ill though, it's all because there wasn't another date available at the church til August and she didn't want it xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

that's disgusting of her :nope: I always believe karma comes back around though xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh forgoodness sake, that's so selfish of her! I hope the baby is okay.. how far will she be?
Ah yeah I think it's that, hope the next 2 weeks hurry and then ill be finished school! :D 

Jess - Great actually :D Got my travel system, cot, electric+manual breast pump, some bottles in case BF doesn't work out, just about enough clothes for the first 6months unless LO is a tiny newborn or a monster, probably gonna be a monster :haha: 

Just really need a bit more cot bedding and a steriliser and maybe a few more vests/sleep suits! :D how about you? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Eeek it's so exciting isn't it!! What travel system you got?

Well the past week I can relaxabit now lol, as before we only had clothes, but now we have moses basket (that me and my siblings all used) cot, travel system and a few bits given free that are brand new like nappy stacker, play mat, bath thing etc - as sadly the women's baby was still born :nope: 
Still got to get breast pump, bottles for when I need to express and leave her for a few hours, steriliser, and extra bits n bobs lol xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I hope karma does come get her! It's not horribly bad, she'll be just under 37 weeks I just think its really silly that she's lying to them over something trivial!

Ooh we've all got a lot now! Awh :( I'm terrified of this happening.

Breastfeeders still need bottles for cooled water etc, I didn't know that til last week xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

For cooled water?? What do you mean lol :blush: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

They don't always drink milk, they should have boiled (then cooled) water too to hydrate them :) helps stop constipation apparently xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Jess - I have the silvercross freeway linear :D Cost me £150 and it's such good condition!! 

Katia - omg that is awful, so not even full term yet!! And yes actually, Id forgotten about that you're right with the cooled water thing! :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Nearly but not quite!

Ah its random isn't it lol you wouldn't think they'd be thirsty as well as hungry when they "eat" liquid! Wouldn't have thought about it til someone mentioned still needing bottles!

How you doing today? :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I wouldn't want to risk it, imagine if they'd gotten the dates wrong and ended up inducing a few weeks too early?!

Aha yeah it is a little strange but I guess I can see why! Probably nice to have a colder drink every now and then too! 

I'm quite good thanks, been swimming with my dad today but now I'm battling with school work :( Urghh up at 6:30 tomrrow for another day at school! It's so tiring :( how are you? :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Me neither, she's an idiot :/

Awh, how you doing with exams - all finished now? I'm good thanks, just shattered! Can't sleep more than 4 hours without waking :( xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah exams are over and done with till May (unless I have to retake! :/) Aww no that must be awful!! :( Don't do too much then, dont want to get too tired!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, from what I've seen you're really trying so fx you won't have to retake! :) :thumbup:

I've not slept properly all year, its been horrendous! From one thing to another its kept me up, better just get used to it lol. I've been trying to relax and stay rested, been called lazy and told that I do "nothing".. Roll on moving out!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankyou I do hope so! :)

Aww no bless you! :( I used to be like that but got on sleeping pills and eventually got into a good routine and came off them and i've been a lot better ever since! :) 
Aha yeah at least you're ready for baby ;)

Ahh so what?! You're pregnant therefore you deserve to relax and do nothing!! Ahh I bet you can't!! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooh, I may just be short of a good routine you know! Could help..

His cousins been induced today and had the baby, 4lb2 :dohh: silly cow, won't be able to have the christening anyway if baby is on a bloody ventilator for a few weeks xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

So with the water thing.. when do you start then? How often do you give them that? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I have noo idea, was just gunna do some research on it in the next few months. My midwife mentioned it at my 25 week appointment and I asked friends and they'd done it too.. Never gave it a thought before then! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I was going to say as my mum breastfed, and I think she only gave water when we we're 6+ months or so I think xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeahh theres no set age I don't think, got told if baby is demanding feeding "too quickly" then maybe they just want water instead of milk and you just give enough to settle them :shrug: I'll let you know if I find a good thing to read! 

How you doing today? Third tri tomorrow! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh thanks hunny!! :D
Yes I know!!
Congrats on third tri today :D!!
Got my 4D scan booked today for 19th :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) can't believe it, third tri!! 

Ooo exciting.. what package have you gone for? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Congrats on 3rd tri Katia :D

Oo thought I'd give you a tip my auntie told me; She said if you want good night's sleep when baby is here, then make sure you feed them every 3 hours for at least 30mins during the day so they will be full up at night time :) She said the most she wuld normally have to get up is once a night by doing that! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaay third tri :)

Katia it was a special offer for 99.00 :) It includes a 30minute appointment, growth report, gender (double check lol!) PIctures, cd full of coloured images, Dvd recording and teddy bear with her heartbeat! Couldn't resist it lol

Ahh thats a great tip mummy1995 :thumbup: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Congrats :) third tri aahhhh the end is so close now!

Ooh that's a really good deal!! Enjoy it :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah - are you having another done? :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Debating it! We've said we will but I just haven't looked yet, honestly didn't think I'd make it to this far :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I am sooo excited for my 3D scan!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that's sweet! I was planning to later, but they only had next thursday, Im not complaining though! Have to see how it goes for me and it might make you more want to or n ot lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy1995 - eek whens yours??! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

5th August! I shall be 28+5 weeks :D Cost £55 as was on offer but my sister bought it for me anyway, and I get a DVD, 2 large gloss colour pics and 30mins :) And I think Im gonna pay £10 extra for a CD of pics! SO excitedd!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Wow that's an amazing deal!!
Who are you having in there with you?? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

My mum, sister, dad and possibly a friend as I can have up to 4 :) how about you?xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I don't know how many people Im aloud, but OH, sister and my mum if she wants to in the end :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww that will be nice! :) Im not sure whether to have a friend or not really as Id love to share the experience with a friend but it is so so soo personal that I dont know whther to just keep it within the family?! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I kow what you mean! I was thinking the same. 
Depends - do you class your friend like family?? If so I say go for it :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hmm I guess, I have known her 12 years! xx


----------



## LarLar

Hey, how is everyone? i was a way a little break for the weekend there with my OH so haven't been active. :)

So happy to be in the 3rd trimester now! Also is any of you suffering from really bad acid reflux now? I had acid related issues pre-pregnancy and was on omneprazole but can't take them due to being pregnant :( :flow: xx


----------



## lunar

LarLar - So jealous you're in 3rd tri now, I've still got a few weeks, it feels forever away from now!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## wanaBmummy

hey all i'm third tri as of next week :) had no heatburn yet *fingers crossed* Nothing going on with me tbh bar a growing belly and an active baby girl :D 

congrats to those already in third tri x


----------



## Katia-xO

In the 80s eeeeee it's exciting! Seems only 2 minutes ago I was giddy about double digits, now the 80s!!

It's coming so fast, you'll all be third tri with us soon :)

I'm good thanks lar, how're you doing? Can you not take ranitidine? Helps me a little with acid reflux but mines not hugely bad.. Hope all the other ladies are good too :flow: xx


----------



## leoniebabey

Hi quick update from me following my appointment tuesday. Babys still doing fine In there scan was amazing but they have now found out it's something a little different wrong with his lung. The lung tissue has it's own blood supply but isn't connected up proporly to the lung so won't work. Think that's how it is but it's confusing! They want me to have him at the better hospital and are going to give me a date to go in and have him. They think he will be born and breathe fine but there is a chance he might need help. They think he will need surgery though because although it's not huge it's not small.
Had my 28w appointment today with the midwife everything was fine. Measuring 29cm. 
Here's a pic of him from my scan :D
 



Attached Files:







Newcastle%20Upon%20Tyne-20120710-02662.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Katia-xO

Aww adorable little man! So glad it's something they think they can sort, I hope all goes well, I was born with the sorta same problem but with one of the valves in my heart working independently and it closed up + "fixed" itself by the time I was a few days old and I didn't need surgery! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww what a beautiful scan picture!! Im glad they think it is nothing too serious and can be sorted out :) xx


----------



## leoniebabey

It all feels a bit more real now that they mentioning delivery ect. Eek! Happy I'll be getting a specific date though as selfish as it sounds. Means I can arrange childcare for LO, organize a lift there and have everything planned.

How are you all doing?
I'm almost organized few more things to buy over the next few weeks and I'll be sorted. Got LO out of the cot so I can use that for baby and got rid of his dummy so I can get that. Out of the way before baby arrives :) just trying to toilet train him now!

In terms of names well I like marley but he doesn't like it.
The only name we both like atm is Hayden.

And getting onto him. So far he still hasn't came to an appointment. Seems to always have an excuse. He says he's bought things, I'll believe it when I see it though. He says he wants to be there but wether he will be or not I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm suprisingly very organised! Just got some bits and bobs to get like muslins then Ill be done! :)

Aww I like Hayden that's cute! :) I like Isla and Riley :)

Urgh FOBs are USELESS!! My FOB hasn't done a single thing and is denying that LO is his and wants a DNA test!! x


----------



## Katia-xO

leoniebabey said:


> It all feels a bit more real now that they mentioning delivery ect. Eek! Happy I'll be getting a specific date though as selfish as it sounds. Means I can arrange childcare for LO, organize a lift there and have everything planned.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> I'm almost organized few more things to buy over the next few weeks and I'll be sorted. Got LO out of the cot so I can use that for baby and got rid of his dummy so I can get that. Out of the way before baby arrives :) just trying to toilet train him now!
> 
> In terms of names well I like marley but he doesn't like it.
> The only name we both like atm is Hayden.
> 
> And getting onto him. So far he still hasn't came to an appointment. Seems to always have an excuse. He says he's bought things, I'll believe it when I see it though. He says he wants to be there but wether he will be or not I guess only time will tell.

Awh you're not selfish, it's only selfish if you're doing it for no good reason and baby would suffer from it (like my OHs cousin inducing 4wks early for a christening)!

Being organised is gooood! I'm the same :) only got the cot to get now + that's waiting til we need it really.. Ooh, how is he doing? Hope you get him potty trained beforehand :thumbup:

I hope he shows more of an interest soon, if he doesn't buck up then maybe his involvement in the name choice shouldn't matter to you and you should just choose what you like? Marley is cute :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Lalar - YES!! I've had heartburn really bad recently :nope: Not nice - hows everything else for you at the moment? xx

Leonie - he is gorgeous!! You must be so proud of your lil man! Sorry to hear his lungs aren't great but It's good they're taking good care of you!! 
Hope your OH wises up, he should support you and his son xx


----------



## LarLar

xxxjessxxx said:


> Lalar - YES!! I've had heartburn really bad recently :nope: Not nice - hows everything else for you at the moment? xx
> 
> Leonie - he is gorgeous!! You must be so proud of your lil man! Sorry to hear his lungs aren't great but It's good they're taking good care of you!!
> Hope your OH wises up, he should support you and his son xx

Apart from the acid reflux, extremely swollen feet and what i think are braxton hicks everytime i'm walking for a period of time i'm okay. Just stressing over getting everything ready in time for the lil guy. How about you? :) xx



Katia-xO said:


> In the 80s eeeeee it's exciting! Seems only 2 minutes ago I was giddy about double digits, now the 80s!!
> 
> It's coming so fast, you'll all be third tri with us soon :)
> 
> I'm good thanks lar, how're you doing? Can you not take ranitidine? Helps me a little with acid reflux but mines not hugely bad.. Hope all the other ladies are good too :flow: xx

Glad to hear your doing good, i'm okay just as i said above possible braxton hicks, and the acid reflux and the other usual joys of pregnancy. I'm not sure.. can you buy that out the chemist? i was going to buy tums but they never had them in asda so i bought asdas own version and stopped taking them when i read that people with sugar related issues should consult a doctor before taking them. So i think i'll ask at my docs appointment on Tuesday. :flow: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

3 Days and I will be in the double-digit countdown!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Larlar - im ok lol, get very bad back and leg cramps and very tired too :/ Ahh the joys lol! xx

Mummy1995 - woohoo it's going so quick isn't it! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

It really is, it's crazy!! LO will be in my arms soon!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh, I can't wait to meet all our LO's!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Eeek same, sooo looking forward to our birth stories and pics! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know!!! :D AHHH IM SOOO EXCITED!! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Lol i've been like this recently as well. I really just want to see what she looks like :) x


----------



## Katia-xO

We went visiting a friend & her 5 day old tiny baba and had a lotta newborn cuddles yesterday, holding her and then seeing how my OH was with her made me want ours to hurry so much! Its gonna be amazing :cloud9:

In other news, 70% pregnant!! It's going really fassssst now, as if I'm 7 months tomorrow! My hips have killed me the past few days though, don't want another 12 weeks of not being able to move xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I'm getting sore hips, I wake up in the night and im like OUCH!! IT seems so near the end, yet also rather far! 
3 days til I get to see what our madam looks like! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It does seem too far away doesn't it but I bet it'll go fairly fast, I hope anyway :)

Eeee, you excited?! Decided I'm gunna book one now, can't resist lol. How you doing today? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaay awsome!! Can't wait to see both our girls :D
Yeah Im good, my mum had a huge rant and is annoyed with me because Im getting this scan :nope: I wish she could just for once be happy with what I choose to do with MY life :( ahh well. We decided OH's mum shall come with us too, so that will be interesting!!
How are you? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

20 days till my scan!! :D x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Not long now mummy1995!!!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm soo excited!! Cant wait to see everyone's pics to see what their LOs are going to look like!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know! I wonder whether they'll look like us or FOB. I reckon the first few months she'll look like OH as he has a small round nose etc, but I think once she starts looking more 'her' she may look more like me lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Well I'm hoping baby will look like me ;) haha! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

How come she's annoyed with you over the scan? Oo lol let us know how it goes! I'm ok thank you, just absolutely shattered.

Eeee I can't wait to see them all either. Think it's gunna be strange for me because I had a 3d scan already at 17 weeks and she's gunna look completely different now from then!! Xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Don't know. She's really depressed at the moment and it's so hard seeing her like that :nope: But yeah, she doesn't want me getting one as she doesn't see why I can't just wait. She doesn't understand though :nope:
Yes I'll be sharing photo's and video if she cooperates!!
Haha yeah she'll of changed looads!! When are you doing yours for? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh :( I hope she's ok. It breaks the last 3 months up I think! Gives us something to look forward to :) awh good stuff.

We've booked it for 9th Aug, I'll be 31+3 xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh you haven't got long to wait then! Eeek cannot wait to see all of our 3D pics :D Will you be having a video too? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

23 days, yet another countdown for my OH to get annoyed with haha! Yeah get a DVD with it :), won't be able to get it on here though cos of my stupid iPad :/ doesn't let you upload files to anything! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh dammit how annoying! SO can you upload even the pics?? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I can upload them off my phone to my blog then give you girlies the link :) my laptop charger is knackered so iPad it is atm, I hate it lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh bless! As long as we get to see your LO :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha don't worry about that! There's gunna be lots of proud mummies showing their babies off in the next few wks isn't there :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yes!!
Im so excited, Im just really scared that she wont cooperate as then it'd just been a waste of money :nope: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, I'm worried about this too as I'm having it late so no chance for a rebook really if she's a bugger. Dya not think yours will invite you back if shes uncooperative? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nope, I've already asked them. They said they'll try a few times to get me moving, and then make me drink a fizzy drink and sugary snack but if nothing they said they can't offer a refund or rescan as technically I still had a scan. And instead of 4D pics they'll give me 2D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh well that's rubbish! I hope she cooperates! Drink a bit of lucozade before you go in & it should be fine :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww no how rubbish!! I hope she cooperates :D 
Btw what do you girls think of the name Aliza? :) xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Is it pronounced the same as Eliza? If so I think its v pretty :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah pretty much! Just preferred it to Eliza as the nickname could be Ali :) Thankyou! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah :) its cute. Congrats on double digits btw! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thanks hun!! :D Ah we are getting so so close now! :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

We are!! I can see myself going 2 weeks over though :( xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh so can I! I was 2 weeks late, my poor mum! x


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh lol it's horrible isn't it, we don't sign up for the extra 2 weeks!

Midwife today... Let's see what goes onnnnn! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Haha I know!! Its not fair ;) Oohh hope it went well! :)x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - GL with midwife, I have mine tomorrow and have to have bloods done :/ xx

Mummy1995 - I LOVE the name :D It's so cute! xx



Eeeeeeeek I got my 4D scan in about 5 hours :D :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Midwife was alright, got a nice one for once lol.

Eeeeeeee exciting! Not long :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh do you not have the same one? I chose to go teen midwife which is good as she's really nice :)
Have you been being weighed? I've only been weighed once at my 12 week scan :dohh: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I asked my midwife about being weighed as they did at 12 week scan and did at 16 weeks and she said they only weigh you when they take blood. So i'll get weighed next time at my 30 week app x


----------



## LarLar

I've only ever been weighed once :) which was at my booking appointment and haven't been weighed since. Not even after blood 

How's everyone doing? we're all so far along now! so exciting eh? :flow: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I've only been weighed once too which was at my 12 week scan! And I also have a teen midwife you is absolutely AMAZING! :D
I've gotta have bloods done at my next appointment, but as mw comes to my house, im gonna be a wimp in my bed ;) So scared already haha!

LarLar - I'm good thanks, how are you? :) Just broken up for summer now so got time to relax!! :D xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

I have never been weighed once!!!


----------



## Katia-xO

I was weighed once, back at 14 weeks I think xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Tbh I dont think weight is much of an issue unless you look like you've gained way too much xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah, they say everyone's different anyway.. My mum put nearly 4 stone on with me, I was 6lb7 and within 4wks she had lost it ALL so was just water retention etc xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah exactly! I think as long as it's not waaay too much or waaay too little put on then they don't seem to worry! :) Id rather not get weighed anyway its depressng ;) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yep I was only weighed at 12 weeks,
Had my bloods done yesterday :nope:

Anyway.... The 4D scan was truly amazing!!! Enolah didn't really cooperate though...again!! Had to stop the scan 3 times to try and get her to move as she kept turning away! However we saw her yawning, smiling, trying to eat her foot and then giving up and deciding to suck her thumb instead!



Spoiler
https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E11.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E7.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E9.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E10.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E8.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E5.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/e2-1.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E4.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E2.jpg

https://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i440/xXxjessxXx92x/E1.jpg

I think my favourite one has to be her sucking her thumb :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aww little hands and feet are adorable! Cute lil lady you have there! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Thanks :) She was a stubborn one to get good pics though!!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh lol at least you don't have to worry now, you've got some really good pics! :) can you not get some more from the dvd you got? I'm gunna do that I think lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

They are the ones from DVD lol, the ones the woman took aren't so clear as just when there was an option to take a good pic Enolah would move and the pic would look quite unclear lol :dohh: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooh I see! Got better pics yourself then? They look really strange when they move too fast + it stretches their face out doesn't it lol noses look totally different.

I had strong contractions for over an hour last night :( every 2mins for a min each for an hour, midwife saw me this morning and confirmed they've stopped now + my waters are still intact thank god! I was ready for heading to hospital last night, naughty lady trying to escape too early xx


----------



## BabyBumpinIt

October Nineteenth for me. Having a little boy :)


----------



## Mummy1995

Cute pics Jess! 2 weeks till mine, so excited to see my beautiful baby again!! :D
Oh god Katia, how scary, so glad all is okay now though! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - that must be scary!! Glad all's ok!
Yeah Enolah's nose in all pics looks odd :dohh: xx

Welcome BabyBumpinIt, congrats on team blue! xx

Thanks Mummy1995, can't wait to see your LO either! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hey girls, it's gone quiet haha!

How are we all?! I'm in third trimester woo! :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Hiiiii! It has lol probs will be til another one of us has a 3d scan! I'm good thank you, just so tired, having the kitchen done so I'm stuck eating pot noodles haha. How you doing? :flow:

Happy third tri! :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Haha yeah! Not long now til we have them! :D 

Aww no what a pain, at least youll have a lovely kitchen after! I'm great thanks, driving lessons are going well and Im staying at my nans till thursday evening now to have a bit of time away from my stressful house haha! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I know yeah! 15 days yayyyy, means yours is a few less days haha you excited?

I may have a lovely kitchen but I may have killed my in laws :haha: ahh it's a nightmare, they're whingy buggers when nothing needs to be whinged about!

Ooh, good stuff :) bet you can't wait to pass! Aw, your sis still being a pain? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Mines 11! Ahh I'm way too excited!! :D aha! 

Haha they sound like me! ;) :haha:

I can't! I just can't do theory :( I find the actual driving pretty easy!

Yeah she is! She called my mum a slut the other day I mean seriously?! :| But also my other nan is staying down at mine and there's not a spare room so because I have the biggest, I have to share -.- and she snores and gets up at like 6am every morning so Im not getting any sleep :( xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Oooo :) not long! Ah I'm moany too, this weather really doesn't help!

Awh, get practising free online ones they're so good.

Ahh I see, best off at your others for a couple of days then :) try & get some proper sleep whilst you still can. I'm incapable even if everyone's quiet :( xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Katia-xO said:


> Oooo :) not long! Ah I'm moany too, this weather really doesn't help!
> 
> Awh, get practising free online ones they're so good.
> 
> Ahh I see, best off at your others for a couple of days then :) try & get some proper sleep whilst you still can. I'm incapable even if everyone's quiet :( xx

I know it's soo sticky and blurghh!! 
Yeah been trying, I fail every time :haha: :(

Yeah trying my best to!! :) It is real hard now :( my bumps so round, I think i need a pillow of some sort to support it for sleeping?

I'll attach a pic of my third tri bump! :) xxx
 



Attached Files:







27.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lunar

Mummy1995 - I'm so jealous of your bump! I have absolutely NOTHING to show for being 26 weeks!


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm sure it will come!! I love it, but it's such a pain, always gets in the way, and I lost my noonie weeks ago! :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hope you ladies are good!
Lovely bump mummy1995, I can't see my vjj either :nope: what a bum ey lol! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankyou! Haha it's annoying isn't it?! What you doing about shaving or whatever, or are you not bothering? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aha awh cute belly :)

Shaving wise, I can still see and reach :winkwink: so I'm fine for now lol not sure I'll be able to reach so easily in a few weeks though! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh it's alright fr some, I can get the sides and top but can't see round my bump for the rest!! I guess it's a good job im single :haha: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Haha! Bless you.. My OH told me to leave it a few weeks back and he seemed shocked when I said "I'm not doing it for you, it's mainly for the midwives and stuff" lmao!

Only 5 days til I'm the big 30 weeks :D so mad!! Going sooo fast xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hahaha! Yeah tbh I'm not normally too bothered when in a relationship and ill often leave it 2 weeks or so because IMO they shouldn't care, they're getting sexy time, what mre do they want? ;) 

Not sure whether to give it a go or not when I get around my DD, Ill probably make it look worse than if i left it natural :haha: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aha exactly my point! 

Lol I was the same too, I'm doing it cos I don't really want all the blood and gunk sticking to it and drying.. Imagine trying to get it off in the shower after birth :/ xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Shaving wise I leave it until it gets too bad and I attempt to tidy it up, I'll have to get OH doing it soon I think! Was considering waxing but I think Im too much of a coward :blush: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

for some reason since becoming pregnant i shave more often than i used to lol also i'm not really having any problems doing atm 
My friend did say to me yeasterday can you still touch your toes? so i decided to try it......i can :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I wouldn't wana wax either! So tender haha..

Ooooo, still being able to touch your toes is good! I'm still shocked that I can bend down for things because I feel like a whale :haha: 

My belly has been aching badly all day :( sick of this, going to mention it on Monday to the midwife xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

WanaBmummy, so jealous you can still touch your toes!! If i drop something I have to bend at my knees and go down lol, but usually I don't have to as OH will get it for me instead.

Katia - I often get a achey feeling like Im going to start bleeding or something it's horrible. I have to stop what Im doing and just sit which can help xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It feels horrible doesn't it :( yeah I'd compare it to feeling like AF is gunna start too? Maybe it's a growth spurt & our uterus' don't like it xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ouchh sounds painful Katia!! :( Ahh I can touch my toes if im sitting ;) haha! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I get it if I've been on my feet for too long, it feels like a stretchy pain at the top and an AF pain near the bottom and inside :nope: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

You poor girls! :( 

What contraception are you going on after LO?! Was thinking of IUD but reviews are so mixed! x


----------



## Katia-xO

I feel we should be given less contractions during actual childbirth now :haha: not gunna happen though!

Is the IUD the coil? I'm going to start taking the pill and using condoms :( neither of us are happy about this but be ok lol guna set an alarm for dinner time every day or whatever so I defo don't forget to take it xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I will go back on an IUD. I had an IUD before getting it removed before our wedding as we knew we were going to NTNP. It was great for me but it was my last option. I react with everything else. TMI time lol condoms give me thrush ..EVERY TIME, the pill gives me headaches and makes me sick, the injection made me that depressed i had to have menopause HRT patches to get me back to normal and that then rules out the implant you can have in you arm. If the IUD had caused me problems i'd just have to have relied on the pull out method xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah IUD as in coil :)

I was on the pill and it was great in terms of controlling periods and stuff, but I forgot it allll the time, hence why im here aha! Although atm Im single so wont be sexually active anyway so i might stick to pill until I get another partner :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

wanaBmummy said:


> I will go back on an IUD. I had an IUD before getting it removed before our wedding as we knew we were going to NTNP. It was great for me but it was my last option. I react with everything else. TMI time lol condoms give me thrush ..EVERY TIME, the pill gives me headaches and makes me sick, the injection made me that depressed i had to have menopause HRT patches to get me back to normal and that then rules out the implant you can have in you arm. If the IUD had caused me problems i'd just have to have relied on the pull out method xx

Ooh gosh, that's no good. At least the IUD is fine for you! xx



Mummy1995 said:


> Yeah IUD as in coil :)
> 
> I was on the pill and it was great in terms of controlling periods and stuff, but I forgot it allll the time, hence why im here aha! Although atm Im single so wont be sexually active anyway so i might stick to pill until I get another partner :) xx

Lol awh, I want to go on it but restricted as to which I can take if I'm breast feeding, it messes contraception up apparently! So it may just be condoms til I can go on the pill. I did want my kids close in age but no way after this pregnancy and I've not even got to the worst bit! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah I didnt think abou BF but apparently you can go on mini pill? :) Just dont want periods as bad as I had them, I cant look after a newborn whilst throwing up, fainting and not being able to get out of bed due to period pains :dohh: 

Aww Katia :( I want another LO and Ive not even had this one yet!! :dohh: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Oh god I was the same with mine, left me incapacitated for the first couple of days of my cycle :/ I don't want mine back either lol.

Awh! I wanted twins.. And now I'm going to have to go back to work at 3 months so we can afford to live :cry: I'm not impressed xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww no thats not good! :( Ill be going to school again when LO is 3months :( xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Rubbish isn't it! But obviously will be worth it when both of us get what we want out of it, you being qualified and me being able to comfortably move out.. Be able to give our babas the best :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah that's the only thing keeping me motivated! :) I'm thinking of moving out next year when I start uni, will have to a council place for a while, but I figure once im qualified and working ill give back what ive got from benefits :) It's just til I find my feet! :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah defo! I've worked for 3 years now so I don't mind being on maternity benefits for a couple of months now, just don't want to get a council house because as soon as I go back to work even part time I'll have to pay for it all which will make it pointless working! Tis silly lol so I'm just going to save up and wait til we can do it ourselves :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww yeah good idea! I reallly would like my own place after a while! :) I've only worked a year, but i'm only 17 and Im in full time education so don't have the time! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

You're doing everything that's in your power to better yourself! So be proud :) everything will be worth it when you're settled in a good job with your own house with your little one xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah exactly! May not be the best for the immediate future, but it will end up being so so worth it! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

We'll be using condoms, especially as I plan to breastfeed too :)
Sorry to here contraception is such a nightmare for you WanaB :hugs:
Me and OH would like ours close-ish in age, not sure how close yet though, depends on the circumstances lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I'd love to have 2 tgether and then 2 later like my mum did it! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

My mum had the 3 of us under 3 lol, then my sister 7 years after me.
But I'd like 2 close, a gap and then another 2. Me and OH did have when Enolahs 9 months to try again in uor heads, but not sure about that lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh my mum had my brother at 18, my sis at 19, me at 36 and my sis at 38 haha :)!

Ah yeah best to just wait and see how things go! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that must of been nice :) Are you all close?
My mum had my bro at 17, other bro at 18 and me at 19, then my mum and dad broke up, then my mum had my sister when she was 26, and my dad had another girl too when I was 11, so im in the middle with two older bro's and two younger sisters :dohh:
So would you like 4 kids then? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Im really close to my big sis and not that close with my brther but Im close with his fiancee :) And me and my little sister aren't that close really, shes a 14 year old pain in the arse -.-! 

Ah I'd happily have as many children as I can afford! :) But Id probs say up to 5 as I want to be a surrogate so need some time to do that too haha! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that's sweet, yeah my lil sister is 13 and she is a cow sometimes, and my mum lets her get away with it because apparently it's 'hormones' ...I wish I could give that excuse!!

Yeah I'd love to have lots of children, but I'd want time for them all which would be hard. OH wanted 15, I said noooo way, so now he's dropped to 7 :dohh: Me, I'd like 4 xx


----------



## Katia-xO

15?! Haha very hard work! I want two I think :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

I know! I thought he was joking when he first said it, but no he was serious lol.
Ahh two is a nice amount xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Omg I know what you mean by the 'hormone' thing! Im like 'well Id not get away with it!!' grrr soo annoying!! 

Wow 15! Where wuld you put them all haha? :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha I know!! I'd have to live in an old shoe like that old woman lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Haha definitely! :haha: Yaay 1 week till my scan! SO excited to see my baby! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahhh wow!! That's coming quick!! Eeek exciting, hope he/she will cooperate for you :) Will you be finding out?? :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I knoww soo exciting!! I'll be 28weeks tmorrow, where's the time going?! :( Yess I shall, so will be on here straight away to let you all know! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah it's getting scary!!
Eeeeeeek so exciting :D :D Do you any guesses?? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hope it doesn't go so fast when our LOs are here!!

Erm I'd like a boy but thinking a girl! :) I might make a gender guess thread in a few days for people to guess for the last time  xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww, at first I thought I was having a boy and reeeeally grew to the idea of it, then the last few weeks I suddenly thought nope, it's a girl lol.

Random question.. but what are you most scared of - from now to the first year of their life? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ooo good question! Probably passing my exams and getting into uni with a baby and also about what's gonna happen with regards to FOB :/ how about you? :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Hmm, most scared of.. The unknown of labour, the visitors not 2 minutes after and the input I'll get that I don't want from the in laws and how involved my mum is going to want to be after not caring at the moment :dohh: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh yes also the visiters! And how FOBs family and my younger sister will be.. :/ xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I cba going back home straight after baby is born, it's going to upset me so much :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy - Ahh you'll be fine hun, you should be proud of still finishing exams and still wanting to go to uni :) xx

Katia - Yeah I remember reading your thread about the whole visitor scenario, does OH still not agree with what you want? xx

For me, Im not actually scared about labour, nervous yes but not scared. The thing Im actually scared about is the thought of afterwards, having Enolah and the whole overwhelming responsibility for her and if I'm doing anything wrong. Also me and OH, whether we're actually strong enough for this :shrug: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww bless you :( Im so scared about people coming over.. Dont want people to take my baby off me for cuddles :( xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thanks hun! :) Im not scared about labour either!! Can't wait for my homebirth :) although Im worried now and think maybe a birthing centre? :/ only coz i like the idea of using the water, but Im not sure! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Mummy - Ahh you'll be fine hun, you should be proud of still finishing exams and still wanting to go to uni :) xx
> 
> Katia - Yeah I remember reading your thread about the whole visitor scenario, does OH still not agree with what you want? xx
> 
> For me, Im not actually scared about labour, nervous yes but not scared. The thing Im actually scared about is the thought of afterwards, having Enolah and the whole overwhelming responsibility for her and if I'm doing anything wrong. Also me and OH, whether we're actually strong enough for this :shrug: xx

He does now! He's agreed eventually that we'll never get that time back being just us whilst he's off so I want to make the most of it :) it's now just other people who feel they have the right to come see her cos they have "waited so long" - as if!

Awh, I'm nervous of the unknown.. Hate hospitals but can't have a home birth because I'm at the in laws and it'd be a little strange lol. I've got a lovely midwife now I've changed over though and she's going to make sure I get what I want (baby permitting of course) xx



Mummy1995 said:


> Aww bless you :( Im so scared about people coming over.. Dont want people to take my baby off me for cuddles :( xx

Ahhhh that's exactly my worry, I don't want them to come in when I feel rubbish and feel they have the right to just pick her up.. I'd go mad xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah me too :( i dont want to share!! haha xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah I worried about OH's family taking LO off of me, if it's my family it's different, but OH's agreed if they do, he'll take her back and give her to me and explain to them she's not a toy being passed around, you ask to hold her or wait until I suggest it.
I want in water too, so might consider in my bath - does the same job lol, just have to keep the temperature up and right.
It's great Katia your OH's agreed :thumbup:
If people go to take your baby stand up for yourself and your baby! Im quite shy but Im trying to tell myself that I'll have to put my foot down quite often now anyway. 
I've heard things that can help people not taking your baby off you is breastfeeding and slings ;) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh thats great news! :) oh yes slings and on the boob ;) i can just keep LO updtairs too in bed and people will stay downstairs unless i invite them up! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha yeah ;)
Even if you could maybe talk to your mum or dad (if they're willing to say to people) that you only wish for people to hold your LO when you offer them to.

It's hard because to be honest, I don't want to offer anyone lol - but I know it's only fair so if I do then atleast it'll be on my terms xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeah I'm the same, I'd much prefer say "do you want to...?" and feel more comfortable about it! They'll annoy me just doing it lol.

I spent all yesterday afternoon in hospital :( was bleeding red blood and baby hadn't moved in 12 hrs, rang and they told me to go to delivery straight away. Went in and baby still didn't move for 4 hrs but heart rate was steady so they weren't too worried, cervix was a little open when I went in but closed itself before they discharged me.

It was an eye opener and I feel like I've come to terms with a lot now, I spoke to a lovely nurse and she said I may have been in denial about my pregnancy before yesterday due to the mc beforehand. I alsoooooo got over my fear of having my bloods done, I had them!! Its only taken 30 weeks to do so! So I'm v proud of myself lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah thats a good idea Jess I think I will do that, tbh my family wont I dont think but its friends and fobs family im worried about.. 

Oh Katia :( big hugs! Im so glad all is okay and well done for getting your bloods done! ive had them done twice but i hate it! :( xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :hugs: It's horrible isn't it, I just can't deal with the fact someone is doing it to me! :dohh: yesterday scared me too much though, not knowing my blood group 100% and I may have needed the anti-d shot after the bleed so I let them eventually. Think you've commented on my post in October Babes on fb about this, speculums tickle! Haha..

How you doing today? :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia sorry to hear about that but well done on getting your bloods done!!

I had dr's today, have to take extra iron :/ And got thrush.. uh xx


----------



## princess_1991

:hi: can you add me to the front page please!

Due 4th October with a little girl :pink:


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hello Princess! Welcome and congrats on your girly :) Everything going well with your pregnancy? xx


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou!
Yes everything is going great other then feeling exhausted, definitely can't wait to meet her now, how about you?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Bless, yeah feel exhausted and really tired too, but found out a lot of that was because I was very low on iron, so hopefully I'll notice some difference once my supplements start kicking in!
Are you all ready for her then? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Welcome Princess :) you & bump ok?

Ooh Jess, hopefully it'll sort you out! I'm exhausted but found out after yest that I'm not anaemic so it's just an unfortunate symptom :(. Thrush is easily cleared, you'll be ok :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah hope so!
Never had thrush before lol, Can't wait for it to go - I got cream which the Dr said to insert internally, yet all over the cream it says for external use only and to treat internally you must use something else. So Im confused by that, but would rather stick to the products guidelines and keep it external xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yeah, try it externally first lol does seem a little strange, I'm sure an advert on tv says its a pessary that goes inside? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Congrats Princess! Ah no Jess that sucks! What are your symptioms of thrush as i think i may have it :( xx


----------



## princess_1991

No definitely not ready for her yet!

I had thrush around 15 weeks, they gave me the cream for a few days (externally) then the pessary to clear up the rest (which is internal)

I was anemic but not sure now, still waiting for the results of my 28 week bloods, although it would explain why I'm so shattered all the time!


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - He said he won't give me a pessary as Im in third trimester now, and because this is my first pregnancy. Not sure why, so I had a cream, which he said to put inside instead. But yeah, I don't want to go against what the product says as it says all in the instructions how it is just for external use :shrug: xx

Mummy - It's horrible and common in pregnancy :nope: Mines really itchy, so itchy I could itch it raw lol, discharge is thicker too and TMI but if I scrape along my vagina it sort of rolls off and is very much like damp tissue :blush: You can buy your own treatment, or go to your Dr and make sure it is thrush first, they just ask you - they don't look thank god! xx

>> here's a brief video on it >> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg2JGWWVgsQ


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Princess - it isn't nice is it, hope it clears up! 
Yeah It's not nice being shattered, I thought it was usual pregnancy stuff why I was so tired, so will be good if I actually get some energy back!
Ahh what do you need to get her? xx


----------



## princess_1991

:blush: everything!
We have got clothes, baby toiletries, blankets, sleepbags etc little things like that but we still have to get the big things, pushchair, cot, Moses basket, bouncer, bath, steriliser etc
Should be sorting everything in the next 2/3 weeks :thumbup: 

How about you, are you all set?


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nope, I have moses basket, cot and buggy, still need stand for moses basket, sheets, sterilisers, breast pump, bottles as I wish to breastfeed. Got clothes, but still need to get quite a few more. I can't think what else now but yeah, got quite a bit to go still :dohh: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

I had thrush after my surgery, they gave me and internal and external cream. They internal cream was for over night. Hope it clears up soon for you.

Also i've just had bloods this week as it looks like im anaemic again (have been twice before) 

Princess i've added you to the main page :) 

I've got all the little things left to get like extra towels and baby sheets and blankets. I do need a crib matress though and we are getting all the toiletries in one go at the beginning of next month x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh, I was going to say that it seems like you have something else for internally.
Oh dear, joining the anemic club!
Can't believe your nearly done!! Jealous lol xx


----------



## princess_1991

Thankyou wanaB, I cant believe youve nearly done everything!

When are you girls doing your hospital bag? I'm thinking in the next 2 weeks just incase we go early, we're "predicted" a big baby so there might be a chance shecould come early or earlier then my dd but knowing me I'll get it ready now and go completely over :haha:


----------



## Mummy1995

Im soo itchy ill itch till i bleed sometimes :/ but no other symptoms.. been suffering since like 13 weeks.. :( 

I feel so rubbish girls, I want my FOB back :'( xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

i'm waiting for my changing bag to be delivered and then i'm going to start pack both mine and babies bag.

btw i don't feel like im that organised lol babies rooms not set up yet. everything is just in there lol x


----------



## Katia-xO

princess_1991 said:


> Thankyou wanaB, I cant believe youve nearly done everything!
> 
> When are you girls doing your hospital bag? I'm thinking in the next 2 weeks just incase we go early, we're "predicted" a big baby so there might be a chance shecould come early or earlier then my dd but knowing me I'll get it ready now and go completely over :haha:

I'm going to start doing mine at 33-34 weeks I think! Making a list atm but I can't find a big enough or nice big bag so that's my mission for the next few wks lol x



wanaBmummy said:


> i'm waiting for my changing bag to be delivered and then i'm going to start pack both mine and babies bag.
> 
> btw i don't feel like im that organised lol babies rooms not set up yet. everything is just in there lol x

Ooo you putting baby's stuff in her changing bag? This sounds better than all in 1 bag.. What're you doing to the nursery? We haven't started ours either, having our kitchen done first so it's just sat there doing nothing til that's finished :dohh: x


----------



## Mummy1995

Ive done babys one in the changing bag :) its more an emergency bag though in case i have to go to hospital (planning homebirth), just something i can grab :) will do a small one for me too at about 34 weeks probably :) xx


----------



## princess_1991

Mummy I'm so jealous of your homebirth! We really wanted one but the consultant said no because of the IVF and everything, although I am hoping to have a waterbirth on the midwife led unit :thumbup:

I'm taking my little suitcase on wheels, never thought of taking baby's changing bag too! Would make more room for all my crap :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww bless you! I may not have it yet and just stay at home as long as poss and then go to the midwife centre to use a pool but i think ill just decide on that once the time comes and ill see how im doing with regards to pain! :) xx


----------



## princess_1991

I've gone with a natural/no pain relief birth plan too, I'm not sure how I'll cope with it yet as I am quite a wimp so im gunna try my best but just go with the flow but I know I don't want pethodine and I don't want an epidural (unless I really cant cope) but I've told dh I'd rather them slice me up for a c-sec then have forceps or ventouse and even then that's only if there's something wrong with baby 
:blush: I sound dead picky!


----------



## Mummy1995

No i totally understand! But id take anything over a c-sex and i will refuse an epi at all costs. If I need a c-sec i will have a general i dont want to be awake haha xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy - yeah that's what mine was like! They say your discharge goes like similar to cottage cheese, but mines just thicker. But yeah itching till I bled is what I've done. You shou;d get some cream from your dr or pharmacy hun, I've noticed a difference already! xx

Regarding hospital bag, Im planning a home birth too but having a bag at the ready. I haven't started mine yet, had a thought about it the other day though, will do it in the next 2-3 weeks :)
What are you girls packing??
Princess if you want a home birth you should go for it! My mum said consultants are awful! They always try and turn you away from a home birth, they did with my mum and because she was young, 17 with her first she decided it's best to listen to them but she wishes she hadn't. She finally had a home birth though with her 4th and said it was amazing!
I plan a no pain relief strategy as well. Im trying to listen to my mums tips as she's done it so yeah :) Her advice is to keep your mind off of the fact your in labour for as long as you can, as if your not relaxed you simply won't dilate so you extend it and make it harder for yourself if you panic. Like when I first go into labour, I plan to sit and watch a film I've already watched, then a film I haven't so when it's getting more intense my minds on the film. Then the last hurdle I plan to get into the bath, chill with some music and try and get my mind somewhere else. Mum says just keep telling yourself, your mind isn't hurting, concentrate on that and try do whatever helps you to relax. She says when it comes to pushing just think every push your doing your getting closer to seeing your baby. And then women have a very panicky moment suddenly where you want pain relief, she says she even did every time, but that's the moment you are sooo close to seeing your little one! She says the ring of fire moment isn't so bad if you visualise something else (like her fanny's on fire) but that doesn't work for me so I'll just try relaxing lol, and think to myself that the baby's head is just there and I'll have her in my arms within minutes after :) xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Katia-xO said:


> princess_1991 said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou wanaB, I cant believe youve nearly done everything!
> 
> When are you girls doing your hospital bag? I'm thinking in the next 2 weeks just incase we go early, we're "predicted" a big baby so there might be a chance shecould come early or earlier then my dd but knowing me I'll get it ready now and go completely over :haha:
> 
> I'm going to start doing mine at 33-34 weeks I think! Making a list atm but I can't find a big enough or nice big bag so that's my mission for the next few wks lol x
> 
> 
> 
> wanaBmummy said:
> 
> 
> i'm waiting for my changing bag to be delivered and then i'm going to start pack both mine and babies bag.
> 
> btw i don't feel like im that organised lol babies rooms not set up yet. everything is just in there lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooo you putting baby's stuff in her changing bag? This sounds better than all in 1 bag.. What're you doing to the nursery? We haven't started ours either, having our kitchen done first so it's just sat there doing nothing til that's finished :dohh: xClick to expand...

Yeah well i figured it makes things easier after or during labour especially if i need OH to find anything. He'd just rumage through otherwise lol 

We need to hang pictures and put the wall stickers on the wall. Paint the chest of draws and just set it all up really. Oh and move the crib out into our room and set up the cot. Its just organising really than major decorating x


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh and my changing bag arrived today btw and i LOVE it!! :D :D its fab and nice and big as well (need the space as using cloth nappies) x


----------



## leoniebabey

Just popping by, still on my phone so it takes ages to get on.
Hope everyone + bumps are doing fine!
Can't believe I'll be 32 weeks in 4 days time :S it's flying over! 
Everything was fine at my last scan they said baby is huge!! Amlost 2kg which is 4.4lbs :S yep I'm definately expecting a 10lber lol!!
Least I won't be going over! 
X


----------



## Mummy1995

So glad everything is okay with your boy! :) wow that is a big baby!! x


----------



## princess_1991

Just copying this from my journal as it took me forever to write out anyway :blush:

Well last night was "interesting" to say the very least!

We ended up in hospital strapped to a monitor until midnight!
At about 5 ish I started getting braxton hicks, didn't think anything of it, by the time dh got home at half 5/6ish they were still going (midwife has always said if you have more then 5 in an hour ring her or triage after 5pm) 7 o'clock came and they were still going so dh made me ring triage, I felt abut daft because I knew they were BH but dh was concerned with them coupled with back pain.
Triage nurse said have a bath and ring back in an hour, so I had a bath which eased up the back pain but the BH were still coming so when I rang back they said to take a trip up 
Got up there and they took my blood pressure/pulse etc 
Timed my BH, they were coming every few minutes lasting a minute each time, they strapped me up to the monitor, it's a massive pain in the backside having those tightenings with those straps round your belly while trying to press a button everytime baby moves I think dh thought I was exaggerating until the nurse could see the contractions on the monitor
Waited for the doctor, she checked my cervix and luckily it was closed, she took a swab to do a test which can tell them if your going to give birth in the next 2 weeks, mine come back negative so thank god lily isn't due in the next 2 weeks!

So I'm on bed/sofa rest, I was absolutely shattered last night when we got home, surprisingly slept like a baby but woke up with BH again this morning so just have to kinda let them get on with it, although they have said if anymore early signs of labour show up, i.e show/blood/waters I'm to ring and go up straight away

To say I was scared last night is an understatement! 
I'm just glad it didnt end up bad last night, so today me and the doggy are curled up on the sofa watching rubbish daytime tv! Tbf tho I'd stand on my head for the next 9 weeks if it means keeping her safe in there! 

Wow leonie that is a big baby! Glad your little ones ok tho!


----------



## Katia-xO

princess_1991 said:


> Just copying this from my journal as it took me forever to write out anyway :blush:
> 
> Well last night was "interesting" to say the very least!
> 
> We ended up in hospital strapped to a monitor until midnight!
> At about 5 ish I started getting braxton hicks, didn't think anything of it, by the time dh got home at half 5/6ish they were still going (midwife has always said if you have more then 5 in an hour ring her or triage after 5pm) 7 o'clock came and they were still going so dh made me ring triage, I felt abut daft because I knew they were BH but dh was concerned with them coupled with back pain.
> Triage nurse said have a bath and ring back in an hour, so I had a bath which eased up the back pain but the BH were still coming so when I rang back they said to take a trip up
> Got up there and they took my blood pressure/pulse etc
> Timed my BH, they were coming every few minutes lasting a minute each time, they strapped me up to the monitor, it's a massive pain in the backside having those tightenings with those straps round your belly while trying to press a button everytime baby moves I think dh thought I was exaggerating until the nurse could see the contractions on the monitor
> Waited for the doctor, she checked my cervix and luckily it was closed, she took a swab to do a test which can tell them if your going to give birth in the next 2 weeks, mine come back negative so thank god lily isn't due in the next 2 weeks!
> 
> So I'm on bed/sofa rest, I was absolutely shattered last night when we got home, surprisingly slept like a baby but woke up with BH again this morning so just have to kinda let them get on with it, although they have said if anymore early signs of labour show up, i.e show/blood/waters I'm to ring and go up straight away
> 
> To say I was scared last night is an understatement!
> I'm just glad it didnt end up bad last night, so today me and the doggy are curled up on the sofa watching rubbish daytime tv! Tbf tho I'd stand on my head for the next 9 weeks if it means keeping her safe in there!
> 
> Wow leonie that is a big baby! Glad your little ones ok tho!

:hugs: glad everything's ok. I had pretty much the same thing at 28 weeks but with actual contractions, shit myself thinking it was labour but they tailed off and I didn't dilate thank god. Make sure you do rest because after my scare a few weeks back I ended up in hospital this Tues after bleeding (no pain this time though) :( xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Glad all is okay Princess, LO better keep cooking for a bit longer!! :D

Eeeek tomorrowww!!! :D :D xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Leonie - good to see you! Yes it is going quick!
My golly, that is big but great that he's doing fine :D xx

Princess - glad everythings ok, that must of been so scary!!! Hope the BH goes!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

J;lgsgjsngjwkr 3d scan tday, soo excited to see my sweetheart!! :d xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

:D :happydance: excited for you! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yaaaaay cannot wait to see pics!! So exciting :D xx


Not good for me, been told can't have homebirth because my iron is so low. I have to have an extra blood test at 36 weeks to see if it's gone up. If so, she may consider it.


----------



## Mummy1995

On my way home! :') was amazing will upload pics when im home! :')

Jess - oh no im sorry :( lets hope they go up! Nervous for my results now as ive been tired lately! :( xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh, if your irons low you'll be given supplements to get it up. I just hope mine does!
Glad scan went fab - cannot wait to see pics!!!
Did you find our what LO was? :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh yeah I'm sure they will do!! :)

Yess I have a beautiful girly on the way!! :happydance:

She is absolutely perfect <3
 



Attached Files:







201208051048580125OB.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## princess_1991

Congratulations on your little girl mummy!! That scan is so cute! 

Jess that's pants! Hope your iron levels go up before then :thumbup: are you on ferrous sulphate?


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankyou! I'm so happy! :') xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

congrats again mummy :)

my doc rang me friday and they've got a prescription to pick up monday for iron tabletsvas mine is low. I've got the midwife tuesday as well x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy - aww lil girly :D Woohoo! She's a cutie! I read you and FOB improved? xx

Princess - yeah ferrous sulphate, he wants me take 3 a day :( xx

WanaB - GL hun :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

WannaBMummy - Good luck! :)

Jess - Thnkyu! Yeah we are getting along well :) xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh that's great news :D
Where'd that come from then - did you approach him first? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah its good! No he contacted me! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

eeek that's even more better!! Does he plan to be involved in his daughters life now then? Do you reckon you two would end up getting back together? :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah he wants to be involved 100% :) Ermm he wants to, Im unsure yet though as I want to be a good mummy and I want to see him being a good daddy before anything happens between us! :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ohhh woow !!!
That's amazing hunny :D :D :D 
I really hope this works out for you!! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thanks hun! :) I'm so happy now knowing that she wont be born to two families which hate each other! haha :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Ahh yeah it makes things soo much better when things are civil between parents.. you'll have to keep us update ;) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah definitely! Ahh I will! Just don't want things to go too fast, which he seems to be taking it, but I don't know how to subtley tell him to 'calm it' a little? xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

What do you mean hunny - what's he trying to do? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Mummy1995 said:


> Yeah definitely! Ahh I will! Just don't want things to go too fast, which he seems to be taking it, but I don't know how to subtley tell him to 'calm it' a little? xxx

From what I've seen, he's acting overlyyyyy excited.. Is this scaring you a little after going from no contact to him acting like nothing ever happened? 

Maybe you could just have a little word with him and say you need him to prove he wants to be around before you get involved like you used to be? I'm glad things seem to be working out! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah Katia that's sorta how I'm feeling just like from 0 communication to being like nothing happened in the space of a week is a bit like 'woaah :|' haha! xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh right, maybe just say that you love how he's involved now and it really has helped to take heaps off your shoulders but you'd like to take it slower as it's a bit overwhelming. You want him to be involved in his daughters life, but not so much yours for the moment until you just figure out what you want :flow: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah that's a great idea actually, exactly how I feel! :) Do yu have fb btw Jess? If so, add me, my names Jessica Bowden and my DP is me looking huuuuge with my nephew :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yes hunny, I will look for you now :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Okay! :) Im friends with Katia and a lot of girls from here so you shuld find me easily :) xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yep I sent a friend request to you :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Mummy1995 said:


> Yeah Katia that's sorta how I'm feeling just like from 0 communication to being like nothing happened in the space of a week is a bit like 'woaah :|' haha! xx

Ahh I see, think I'd feel the same. Yeah I'd just ask if you could take things slowly til you knew he was sticking around :) xx



xxxjessxxx said:


> Yep I sent a friend request to you :) xx

Ooooo I never knew you had it! I've added you :thumbup: haha xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha I excepted you xx


----------



## Katia-xO

:) so close to 31 weeks! Do you think it's started to speed up a little now? Xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ooh exciting!! 29 weeks today for me! :) Eeek your scan soon Katia!! :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Oo happy 29 wks :D how you doing?

Yeahhhhh 2 more sleeps!! Really hope she's cooperative lol xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Happy 29 + 31 weeks sweeties :)
yeah it's going quick again now - my mum said it slows down again at 34 weeks :dohh: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy - Im going to Kent today lol as I see that's where your from! :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you! Happy 31 weeks to youuu today :)

It probably will lol got so much to do to fill my time up though and keep me busy but can't do it yet, grrr xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oooh where abouts you going?! I often go to Loughton to see my brother :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It's todaaaaaaaaay! :happydance: excited but nervous that she won't cooperate lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Wooo can't wait to see pics of her! :D Ah Im sure she will be good for mummy!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thank you :) really not sure whether to put pics on fb or not.. OHs friends annoy the hell out of me lol she could look 100% like me and they'd put "awwwwwwww looks just like daddy, congrats Andy" and ignore me as though its not even my baby or pic! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hmmm maybe put like one on then? I've put one pic on my main fb just so it stops people from being like 'lets see?!' and the rest on my 'baby' fb for close friends and family, and Ill be doing the same when she's born :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Not many people know I'm going so won't be mithered to see.. It's OH I'm bothered about cos he'll prob wana put one on & his mum will have a funny un if she sees us having a discussion about it lol. I'll stick one on here & oct babes though so you shall seeee :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh I would just talk to him and tell him your concerns! :) Eeek yaya can't waittt!! :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

He takes things proper personally though about his friends! One girl he's close to I actually used to get along with and have never said a bad word about, she has recently told his MUM that she doesn't speak to OH now cos of me lmao! So two faced its untrue so I now don't include her in anything, I cba with her acting all excited on my pic.. Does it make sense why or am I just being soft? Lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ooooh right!! No I totally get that!! He could block her from the pics?! FOB has almost 1000 friends on fb and either theres not gona be pics put on which is a shame as it means family like my uncle in NZ wont be able to see her. Or he deletes most his friends so only has close friends and family.. I dont want my girls pics posted all over, being seen by everyone... xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Exactlyyy my point! My OH is the same, he got a little nosy whilst single I'm assuming and now has manyyyyy skanks on his fb that don't know what clothes are lol. I don't know any of these people and a lot of them are giddy and can't wait to see "Andy's baby" so tell him a lot, erm no lol!

It takes forever to delete people on there now though, I had a clear out last night and it took about 4 hourssss to delete like 200. He's been slowly deleting said skanks since we got together and hardly any have gone :dohh: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh no :( It's so awful!! Aha yeah it takes ages thats why I just made another facebook  Plus im nosey :haha: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aha bless you! I'm nosy too lol just hate other people being about my bub when I don't know them. Some girl has offered to buy us a baby bath, I dno her but I inboxed her saying thanks for the thought etc, we've been looking at bath seats if she wants to get us that instead it's cheaper etc.. She inboxed me back asking why I'm being funny and that Andy said a bath would be fine so that's what shes getting him! Lmao I was like "am I not the one that will prob be bathing her no?"

3 and a half hours to go! :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh God! Some people are sooo touchy!! :/ 

Eeeek so exciting!! :D xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Mummy - not sure where I went lol :blush: xx

Katia - GL with the scan, cannot wait to see your little girl! xx



Me and OH are viewing a flat in 2 hours :) Pretty exciting xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ooo exciting stuff, I hope you love it!! :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

xxxjessxxx said:


> Mummy - not sure where I went lol :blush: xx
> 
> Katia - GL with the scan, cannot wait to see your little girl! xx
> 
> Me and OH are viewing a flat in 2 hours :) Pretty exciting xx

She's a little madam!! Was facing my spine so couldn't see her, went for a walk then when we came back she'd moved but had her feet and hands in her face! So didn't see much :dohh: however, she's measuring 2-3 weeks behind so they've rebooked me for next Thurs as she won't be too big. Just hope she's cooperative then!! They gave me a weight estimate of 3lb7 which is under but is fine :) she's still inbetween lowest and average centile.

Ooooo, how did it go? xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - ahh bless, I think being stubborn must be a girls thing! Enolah was too but they wouldn't offer a rescan.
Ahh hope everythings ok with your LO :)
Viewing was cancelled but we're viewing another next week :D xx


----------



## Katia-xO

It must be! Lol awh, we didn't even see as much as you did! She showed us nothing at allllll apart from foot in mouth and hand across nose and eyes haha stubborn lady. 

Alls ok thanks, consultant appt on Friday showed I'm measuring a fair bit behind then I mentioned what they'd said at the scan Thurs and they said they're guna monitor her because I measured behind at my 28 week appt too but they didn't say at the time, they wanted to see if I caught up :shrug:

Awh no, how come? Hope you find somewhere soon :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh my god, what is wrong with my sister?! She seems to think because Im having a baby, she should get a dog..? :| x


----------



## Katia-xO

Oh dear. A newborn and a new dog, harddddd to handle! Xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Exactly! :| She's being SO moody atm.. She's just been away since Tuesday and the house was calm and relaxing, my BP went WAAY down to like 100/45!! And now she's bck it's gone straight up to 140/70! :| She's gonna be the death of me! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Oh no :( not good! :hugs:

You're nearly at the big 30 though!! :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Eeek I know, can't believe it!! Going too quick! :( xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh dya not want it to hurry up? I've only got one baby left on the ticker :/ as if!!

I've got thrush & a uti :( docs rang me to come get some antibiotics and stuff.. Eeeeeee xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I do and don't, just know ill miss the kicks :( Aww no! Think I have thrush but I just keep forgetting to get a docs appt :( xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, I sort of want it to hurry then next min I'm in no rush and she can stay in there! Felt her have hiccups the first time today! So cute :cloud9:

Get some canesten if you don't want to go the docs lol. I didn't know I had it, had no symptoms as such :S they just swabbed for it when I was in hosp xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww! I keep thinking Ive felt them but I only feel like one or two so not sure?
Ah yeah I know what you mean!

Yeah but it costs like £6 :( Ill go to the docs when I find the time! Not sure if it is thrush though or if it's just a bit swollen/sore/itchy because of the extra blood flow? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Its like a light tap every few seconds but in the same place and doesn't feel like a kick lol think its their chest or their head jerking when they do it, bless em!

Ohh its defo thrush, I thought my swollen feeling was due to dtd too much! But no, all the extra blood flow can do is make it easier to bleed and make it more sensitive not hurt though. Go get it checked missus! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Awww too cute! :') 

Ahh okay! I shall try make a docs appt tomorrow! So annoying if you calll and make a normal appt they're for like 2weeks later! But if you want a short one you have to call from 8am on a mon/wed/fri for a one that day and there's no guarantee youll get one :(

But I have got a chiropractor appt for Friday for my hip which is killing me now, it's hurting to roll over in bed and things :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahhh ballache, my surgery is like that too & you can wait foreverrrr. You might be able to just ask for a prescription of canesten from the receptionist? Because they don't look, the doc just listens to your symptoms then prescribes it from what I gather so you'd only be there 2mins.

Awh no :( its horrible isn't it! My OH doesn't believe that it hurts so much, told me I was making a song and dance outa it the other day cos I was huffing as I turned over & doing it really slowly so I didn't hurt myself lol. Arghh. What do chiropractors do? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Its so annoying isn't it?! Hmm I could do but at the same time I think I should go coz I need to get a mole checked out :( It's really raised up and ballooned, although I think it's just been rubbing as its on my trouser line and I usually wear things under it but obvs thats impossible with my huge bump! 

Ah bless you! :( Yeah it's horrible, im waddling! Not because of my belly but because of my hip :( And chiropractors like put things into place and stuff, like my pelvis comes out of place a lot so she puts it back and then because of that my muscles and spine twist and stuff so she just gently straightens me up! :) I'd recommend going even for just slight back/shoulder/hip pain, even headaches! :) xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yeah just see when you can get an apt for then, better late than never!

Hm I may try and get one then, my hips are causing such issues. Sometimes I'm fine and other times I can't move :( was actually crying on Sunday because I couldn't get up to go to the toilet without it killing! And walking seems to make it much worse the day after so me trying to stay active just isn't helping at all.

How you doing today? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah exactly! I've been sufferng from it since I was about 13 weeks, so Im sure I can suffer for a few more :haha:

Aww bless you! :( What about a physio as well or instead? That could help? :) Yeah mine does that! The more I walk, the worse it gets, I find bouncing on a ball helps a little though :)

I'm doing good thanks, but Im 30weeks! :( Only another 12max with my baby inside me! Waah! :( haha xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Lol I keep thinking this, not much longer to suffer now!

Awhhh happy 30 weeks :) I'm 32 today it seems so shocking! You still anxious of what its gonna be like after the birth? I'm sort of dreading it :( xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ah bless you! 
Aww happy 32weeks! :D

Yeah I am, so much so. Im dreading FOB seeing her for the first time :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Thankies :)

Awh no, he still being an arse?! I'm dreading having to come home to the in laws :( they've started to really piss me off xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Sort of haha! But I just dont want him to hold her :( haha! Aww no what they doing now!? :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh :hugs: just being major go slows.. Kitchen STILL isn't done so can't do baby's room, not their fault as such but blurghhh. Meant to be getting rid of my car and OH getting another for us to share, that's on hold too for some reason but with my hips killing I'm not getting rid of mine til I'm insured on another car! So this is obv my fault lol...

I don't want his parents/family to hold her for a while either :/ it's going to cause so much hassle! I also don't want people turning up and they've said they're not gunna turn people away.. So I said fine, they can come see you then cos I'll take baby straight upstairs if I'm not happy! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh no! Sounds like a big mess atm! :( My parents are quite good about visitors and would probs turn them away but probs not harry..

What im gonna do is send everyone a text (incl fob) when she's born sayng she here and everything okay etc and ill let them know when im ready for visitors :) that way if they come over before im ready they wont be seeing her and they can only blame themselves! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yeahh it's a good idea, I'm going to do the same and if anybody dares turn up then it's total lack of respect! We're going to be "tired" and go upstairs for a sleep if anybody dares come without asking ME not MIL lol and feeding too, I don't want an audience whilst learning to breast feed! :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Exactly! I want BF'ing to be going well before I have visitors as it sounds like its very stressful! Ah yeah ill be like 'ermm she needs a feed and then a sleep, and im tired too' ;) sneaky! :haha: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

I didn't think it'd be hard but apparently they're on the boob constantly for the first few days to establish supply and I'm assuming that's hard enough without potential latch problems or anything else.. Eeeek!

Yeah lol I'm gunna sleep when she does for the first week or so I reckon so visitors can wait :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Its apparently very tiring and sore though! :( 
Ah yeah deffo! Im due 2 days before half term so all my mates will be off school for the week if she comes on time! :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh ino yeah I've heard too :| got to eat well and lots too or you don't have the energy you need to do it or something?! How can something so natural be so difficult?

Curtains shut and phone off I reckon then! Lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I know it doesn't make sense?! :( We will get there though! :) 

Aha definitely!! Waah stomach/back ache :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

We shall :) I'm glad a lot of us on here are wanting to try! Can help each other.

Awh how come? Braxton hicks DO hurt btw, people liiiiiiiiiiie :( xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah that'll be nice! :D 

Ah not sure, its gone now so think it may have been BH?! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooh yeah it may have been, practice ones! I have them well too much :| apparently it's normal though.

You up to much? My hair dyes not taken for the first time :( preggy hormones! xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh! I think I only get them occassionally, but gonna start taking RLT in 2 weeks and they apparently make them stronger/more frequent! 

Aww no how annoying!! :( Im doing nothing haha! Its sooo hot! :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooh have you decided to try it to ripen the cervix etc? I'm still undecided as to whether to start at 34 weeks or not :shrug: are you going to be trying anything else to help?

It is! It's been fine the past 8 months so now it's being a bugger. Luckily I wanted to go a bit darker before bub comes so this means I'll do it now instead of in a few wks. It is sooo warm!! Can't cope lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Im going to start at 32 weeks :) Yeah I might use evening primrose oil too and then do the usual walking and bouncing to engage the head! :) wont be using things like castor oil though! you? 

Ahh yeah Ive had no problem, but i use dark brown! :) Ah that was lucky!! :) xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yeah, going to carry on using my ball and such! It hurts after I've walked for a while now like she's about to fall out, sure it's a good sign but not this early lol. Heard so many scary stories about castor oil! Won't be going near it :nope:

Think I'm guna have some lowlights! My hairs toooo light atm and its growing REALLY fast so not guna have time for roots with a newborn haha.. xx


----------



## Mummy1995

LOVE the ball, its so comfy! :) Aha maybe it just means shell be here when youre full term ;) Yeah me too! :(

Ahh lucky, my hairs hardly grown at all, was hoping it would grow loads to get to the length ive wanted for years but nooo! :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

As much as I'd like that, I sort of hope she stays til 38-39 weeks just so we can sort everything haha!

Ooh mine doesn't seem to have grown much, roots just show more because my natural hair colour has gone from mousy brown (used to blend in quite well for longer lol) to really dark :S so confusing these hormones.. xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ah bless you! I hope LO stays put til im due tbh! 

Ah I get you! Haha yeah hormones are pooo! :( xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, you really are guna miss being pregnant aren't you? :hugs: hormones seriously do some strange things.. I've not got a brown line all the way through so thought I'd escape it, noticed earlier during an inspection for new stretch marks that a faint one is coming up towards my belly button but isn't that dark yet! Eeeeek xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yes, it's just such a magical experience :(
Aha they do!

Aww no hopefully itll stay that way! Ive not got any yet but hve loads of thread veins and stuff so im sure they will appear soon :( xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awhh, I think I'll want another baba asap even though I've not enjoyed this til now!

I just don't feel like I'm growing :S not had any marks for ages & I get them fairly easily. It's the line I've discovered! Haha I think it's on it's way over, deary me xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aha Im always just soo broody, have been since I was like 13! :| 

Yeh I feel like I've slowed down! I popped at 19weeks and then grew quick til about 25weeks now I dont seem to be grwing! So fingers crossed i keep growing slow+dont get stretchies! :D

Got a doc appt for later so gonna get this thrush sorted!! :) Bit worried this morning as baby is being pretty quiet.. but Im not normally up this early so dont really know whats normal for this time of the day? Not sure if I should mention it to doc, but they probs couldn't do/say anything anyway? :shrug: xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ahhhh same here lol it's shocking! Always wanted to be a mummy :)

Yeah hopefully :) its usually the last couple of weeks you grow the fastest though so fx for us both!

Maybe mention it if she stays quiet for more than a few hrs and have eaten/drank something sugary and she hasn't responded? They may have a doppler or even be able to check with a stethoscope quickly to put your mind at ease xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hehe same, its all ive ever wanted :')

Ah yeah I know :( Hopefully our babies will just be weird or our skin extra stretchy ;)

Hmm yeah I could do! She's moving around a little just nt as much as Im used to and was a little quieter than normal yesterday too :shrug: I've eaten a pain au chocolat, drank a sugary tea and an ice lolly :haha: But Ill see how she is, docs isnt for another 2 hours! :) xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Aha yeah, hopefully! I'm expecting a little one anyway, be very surprised if she's over 7lb!

Growth spurt at 30 weeks maybe? I had one and she went quiet for a few days now she's back harder than ever lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Awww! I will be suprised if mine is under 8lbs haha! I was 9lb6 and FOB was 10lb3! :|

Yeah I was think that, because this happened at about 26 weeks too for a few days! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh lol healthy bubbas! I should be due end of Sept but I kept measuring behind all the way through and she's lost days/weeks at every single scan :/ she's just a slim shorty I think so wont be too heavy xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww no! Have you had growth scans and things then? Im sure she will be perfect! :) My bub is measuring a little big! aha xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

I've had 4 due dates haha just go off the latest one to make it easier! 

Not had any growth scans so far cos I've grown consistently just been behind each time, measuring 25 at 28 and 27 at 30 then 28 at 31. Don't think I've moved from 28 now though so if at my 34 week appt I'm still 28 or not gone up enough to 31 they'll send me for one. 

Got another 3d scan tomorrow though cos of last weeks issue lol so gunna get her to check weight again, see how much she's grown in a week xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh how annoying! I've had 3 but theyve been really close so don't make much difference! 23/24/26 haha!

Aww yeah make sure she does send you for one if you've not grown!!

Eeek Im jealous haha! Hope she cooperates this time!! Right got docs nw so will update you  xxx


----------



## Mummy1995

Back! :) Got some cream for thrush woo, hopefully thatll sort it! :) And bubs is moving but not loads, but I think shes facing inwards so that could be why xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh yay :) you got the canesten stuff? Mines sorted now, didn't know I had it like but I can tell a difference lol. She moving more yet? Xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah think it's like that, called something different on the packet but he wrote canestan on the computer! :)

Aha that's goood! :D

Yeah she is! I put an ice pack on my belly to try to get her to move and well she didn't like it and hasn't stopped moving since :haha: Evil mummy ;)

Ooh and I got some good news! Mum had her hosp appt tday and they said at the moment its all okay and she wont need treatment but will have an MRI in April and if its grown more she will have something done but if not they will just continue to monitor it, so that's good news! :) And if she needs anything done after the scan it wnt be til May/June time which is A LOT better for the whole family as I would have finished school so can look after baby 24/7 and my sister will have nearly finished too and then we can both help loook after mum if dads at work! :) xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh lol least it's reassured you now!

Ahh such good news! Tis good to hear, bet you're so relieved :hugs: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Ah sooo much so! :D Means baby probably wont have to go to childminders thurs+fri too as mums off work those days! :) xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, I'm glad things are coming together for you :) much better!

You up to much tonight? Results tomorrow isn't it? Eeeek, good luck!! :D xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankyou! :)

Ah I got a birthing centre tour but thats it! :)

Yess! Thnkyou, Im soooo scared!! :(

Ahh I spoke too soon, I got stretchies! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Did you get them yetttttt? Excited for you :)

Awh noo, I've had mine ages don't think I'll get many more thank god lol. They bad? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Yess!! :D I got D in Spanish, B in Bio, A in General, A in Psychology and A in Sociology! :D So gives me a good base for nxt year which i need BCC for uni to do midwifery!! :D

Ahh I hope you don't!! Nope I got loaaads but theyre only the faint silvery type and are pretty small thank God :)xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh congratulations chick!! You've done so well :happydance:

Ah that's good lol I don't think I've grown in a while, the ones I got that went bright pinky in the beginning have faded silvery already! Sure that's not meant to happen :haha: xxx


----------



## Mummy1995

Thankyou, Im sooo happy!! :D

Ahaa I didn't think so either but lucky youu!!  Bet a lot of people will be jealous of that haha! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

I would be too! :D 

Aha defo not lucky! Just the best of a bad situation I think, they're massive :dohh: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww bless you!! Ah well, our babies are totally worth it! :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

They are! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

She cooperated! Rescan went really well, looks like we have a thumb sucker and a smiler :cloud9: weighing in at 3lb10 bless her, guna be a little lady we think!

So excited to meet her now, makes it all real :happydance: xx
 



Attached Files:







photo (1)-001.JPG
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3









photo (2)-001.JPG
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Oh Katia she's gorgeous!!! Love her smile!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh thank you :cloud9: she was kicking the scanner and laughing then got bored and put her fist in her mouth and went to sleep haha was adorable!

She just looks exactly the same as me as a baby lol OH said "looks like I had no part in this, she's all yours!" :haha: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Naww thats adorable!!!!!! Sounds like a missy alright lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I love how they have their own personality even on the inside! :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Im going on holiday tomorrow morning girls! So probably wont be on here til 1st september :( then itll only be a month til october!! :O Gonna miss talking to you!!  Have a lovely few weeks and I hope you all stay healthy and your LOs and well behaved! :) xxxxx


----------



## princess_1991

Aww katia she's gorgeous! 
I was saying to dh the other day about LO having her own personality, she's so cheeky :winkwink:

Mummy - have a lovely holiday hun!


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh thank you :D I know, it's mad how they act in there already! :cloud9:

Have a lovely hol Mummy! :flow: xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Have a fab holiday sweety :hugs: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

33+1, lay down a min ago and bump has ran away into my back!! :haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







33-disappeared bump!.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Katia - it's funny isn't it!! Mine goes like that too :dohh: xx


Great news with us - me and OH have a property :D whoop whoop!!! xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Ooooo :) congrats! You moving in before bub comes? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

How we all getting on ladies?? x


----------



## Katia-xO

It's getting hard now! Went away for the weekend, been walking round a zoo today and my feet have swollen up all horrible because it was so warm :(

How you doing? :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Aw no :( i'm doing good thanks, getting bigger :) I'm planning on going to a farmers market/show thing that happens near me and its not exactly a small event. I'll be 34 nearly 35 weeks by then so i'm wondering how i'll cope with that. Its a lot of walking but should be good.

Are your movements from your LO getting a bit uncomfortable now? Some of my LO's are a bit odd feeling now but not painful or anything xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yep we're moving in this Friday so everythings crazy at the moment, got 7 weeks until she's due to get our place completely ready, in the midst of going back and forth for house sitting OH's mum for two weeks and going to appointments here and there! Worrying if this stress will end up making her come early :? xx


----------



## Katia-xO

wanaBmummy said:


> Aw no :( i'm doing good thanks, getting bigger :) I'm planning on going to a farmers market/show thing that happens near me and its not exactly a small event. I'll be 34 nearly 35 weeks by then so i'm wondering how i'll cope with that. Its a lot of walking but should be good.
> 
> Are your movements from your LO getting a bit uncomfortable now? Some of my LO's are a bit odd feeling now but not painful or anything xx

Awh, good luck with that! Hope it's not too warm there. Nope I have a really light limbed child lol she's always just pushed + wriggled, never feel any proper kicks/boots anywhere! Think I'm missing out :nope: xx



xxxjessxxx said:


> Yep we're moving in this Friday so everythings crazy at the moment, got 7 weeks until she's due to get our place completely ready, in the midst of going back and forth for house sitting OH's mum for two weeks and going to appointments here and there! Worrying if this stress will end up making her come early :? xx

Ooooo exciting times, hope you get it all sorted asap! Probably not, she'll come when she's ready lol I've been stressed all the way through and I bet I go wayyyy over just to be stubborn :dohh: xx


----------



## princess_1991

My LOs movements are borderline painful now, she feels huge, she kicked my ribs yesterday and took the wind right out of me :shock:

As for walking, I dont know how you girls are managing it, I took the dog for a walk yesterday Only round the park and my hips were complete agony! 

Jess good luck with the move hun!


----------



## Katia-xO

Awh, bless you! Maybe I'm not missing out then lol..

I sold my car a week ago and haven't got a new one yet, now I have to walk to the doctors today for the midwife (normally quick 10min power walk, going to be nearer a half hour waddle now) and it makes me sad :( xx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah Im in pain walking too, fed up aswell. Ugh lol xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Im back! :) Missed all you girls! How are you all?! Hope all of you and your babies are well! xxx


----------



## wanaBmummy

heya hows everyone doing?

how was your hols Mummy1995?

can't wait for the 28th :) i finish work for mat leave yay!! am finding it a bit more difficult now and am a bit more tired. But not long now :D 

xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Hey!

I'm not doing great tbh :( Feelings very up and down.

It was really good thanks, but SO hot - the day we got there it was 42degrees, and as it was france, they arent so used to high temperatures, so there was no air con and it didnt drop below 37degrees overnight!

Ah I start my maternity leave 30th! So tired though because now Im back to school 8:40-3:30 mon-fri and it takes an hour to get there and back and then I have homework to do! :( Im still doing my driving lessons too, so im shattered haha! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Mummy1995 said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm not doing great tbh :( Feelings very up and down.
> 
> It was really good thanks, but SO hot - the day we got there it was 42degrees, and as it was france, they arent so used to high temperatures, so there was no air con and it didnt drop below 37degrees overnight!
> 
> Ah I start my maternity leave 30th! So tired though because now Im back to school 8:40-3:30 mon-fri and it takes an hour to get there and back and then I have homework to do! :( Im still doing my driving lessons too, so im shattered haha! xx

Oh no is everything ok?

Oh wow that is unusual for France isn't it. Bet they were all happy witht he no air con situation. Glad you still managed to enjoy it though :)

Yeah i work 7.45am-5.45pm, so am up at 6.30am and am not home till 6.00pm.....loooong day. Working with children your constantly on the go as well. Today is going to be fun as i get home at 6.00pm and have to leave at 6.30pm to go to antenatal 7.00pm til 9.00pm so won't be home till 9.30pm!!

But i'm really looking forward to it as i quite enjoyed last weeks one :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Just things with FOB :/ I was getting so excited, and then he started 'talking' to me again, and caused so much stress and upset that Im just not excited anymore and would rather she just stayed in me :(

Oh God it's so tiring isn't it?! I was planning to finish school basically when I had her, but I think I may have to finish at 38ish weeks because Im just too tired!

Ahh how are they? I've not been offered any :( xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi everyone, 

I've not posted in here much but hope you're all well. 

I'm finishing for mat leave on the 28th too and I'm also a teacher


----------



## Mummy1995

AmeliaLily said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've not posted in here much but hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm finishing for mat leave on the 28th too and I'm also a teacher

I swear we are almost in sync! BFP the same day, due date the same and finish for mat leave within a day of each other!


----------



## AmeliaLily

Mummy1995 said:


> AmeliaLily said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've not posted in here much but hope you're all well.
> 
> I'm finishing for mat leave on the 28th too and I'm also a teacher
> 
> I swear we are almost in sync! BFP the same day, due date the same and finish for mat leave within a day of each other!Click to expand...


Ooh yea hahaha!! My last day is 28th sep, when is yours?


----------



## Mummy1995

My last day is 29th haha! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

how is you last day a Saturday Mummy1995? My last day is the 28th x


----------



## Mummy1995

Because Im in full time education, so I work at weekends :) x


----------



## wanaBmummy

ohhhh i didn't realise you worked as well. I thought you meant leaving school on the 29th and i got confused as to why you were in school on a Saturday lol x


----------



## Mummy1995

Oh haha!  No I won't be finishing until I have LO, unless I physically cant carry on any longer! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

ahh right ok ...fun times lol :) xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aha if only, Im exhausted! xx


----------



## AmeliaLily

Mummy1995 said:


> Because Im in full time education, so I work at weekends :) x

Yea I thought when you said school you were a teacher!! Lol


----------



## wanaBmummy

Amelia you do know your in the Teen Pregnancy section don't you? x


----------



## AmeliaLily

wanaBmummy said:


> Amelia you do know your in the Teen Pregnancy section don't you? x

No I didn't! I just read the 'new posts' section on my phone and it said 'October due dates' so I read this thread. 

Better get out then cos i'm too old :-(


----------



## Mummy1995

Aw you dont have to go! :)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Mummy1995 said:


> Aw you dont have to go! :)

Haha well as I'm old enough to be most of your mothers I think I really should!!


----------



## Mummy1995

Aha bless you!  Well its entirely your choice! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

lol ok :) i did wonder when you said you were a teacher. There is an October thread in Third Tri too x


----------



## leoniebabey

Hello girls how are you all doing? Have now discovered a mobile site! So may pop on a bit more :) 8 days to go til my induction.


----------



## Katia-xO

leoniebabey said:


> Hello girls how are you all doing? Have now discovered a mobile site! So may pop on a bit more :) 8 days to go til my induction.

8 days, eeeeek! I'm ok ta, have a breech/transverse baba though so booking a section Friday! Could all change on the given day like if I go and she's moved or can be moved but we'll see :) how're you doing? xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

October next week girlies!!

and Leonie's induction tomorrow!! x


----------



## Mummy1995

It's come too quick! :( x


----------



## Katia-xO

wanaBmummy said:


> October next week girlies!!
> 
> and Leonie's induction tomorrow!! x

Eeeeee, I've not updated this! Scary times. My bub is coming next Wed! Got the date yesterday.. :thumbup:

And Leonie had her baby last night, he didn't want to wait! 

How're you all doing? Heartburn is killing me :cry: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww cant wait till your LO comes! Ahh congrats Leonie! Hope he's doing well! Aww bless you, you know how I am! Not goood, haha! xx


----------



## princess_1991

I'm no longer going to have an October baby either, we're being induced Friday :thumbup:


----------



## wanaBmummy

*IT'S OCTOBER!!* :D :D :happydance: :happydance: eeeeeeeek!!! xxx


----------



## Katia-xO

S'been quiet on here! Can't believe it's October finally.. And I can't believe I should have my baby in 2 days!! Eeeeeeeeeek xx


----------



## Mummy1995

SO exciting girls! Lets start popping them out :haha: x


----------



## LarLar

Really hope the next 9days go in fast :( can see me going overdue the more i get closer to my due date. :flow: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I've still got 3 weeks till my due date! All yu girls would have popped by then, no fair! :( xx


----------



## bee1724

baby boy due oct 28 2012 cant wait 4 mre weeks!!!


----------



## LarLar

Mummy1995 said:


> I've still got 3 weeks till my due date! All yu girls would have popped by then, no fair! :( xx

If i go overdue 14days it'll be on your due date i get induced ! lol :flow: xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aha we could both go at the same time!! x


----------



## LarLar

Mummy1995 said:


> Aha we could both go at the same time!! x

lol chances are you'd still meet your little one before me haha i have a feeling he's gonna keep me waiting as long as possible! :flow: xx


----------



## Katia-xO

LarLar said:


> Mummy1995 said:
> 
> 
> Aha we could both go at the same time!! x
> 
> lol chances are you'd still meet your little one before me haha i have a feeling he's gonna keep me waiting as long as possible! :flow: xxClick to expand...

He might surprise you! Xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Eeek we have 2 LO's hpefully making an appearance tomorrow, how exciting!! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Does anyone know if Katie had her baby? x


----------



## Mummy1995

She's has and shes gorgeous, was 5lb13 and Courtney (Eloquence I think?) had hers too :) x


----------



## popps12

i was due 3 days ago, no sign of my baby :(, im bored, fed up and tired now, the earliest they will induce is next weekend :( wahh 

xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm fed up for you! :haha: He better come soon or he'll be dragged out screaming, quite literally!! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh wow congrats to them both ...although thats not fair as Eloquence had the same due date as me lol :( i want my baby now haha x


----------



## Mummy1995

Ahh she was in hospital for about a week I think it was, not entirely sure what was wrong but they had to induce her x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey girls havent been on in aaaages as haven't got internet in our new place :nope:
should be back on in about 4 weeks though :)
baby is still hanging on :( Went into hospital at 36 weeks and was told she'll be here very soon as things were moving along - contractions, lost plug cervix effaced etc but she's still here.
Congrats on the ladies with their babies, hope everyone else is good :) xx


----------



## Katia-xO

Yup I had her! Isabelle Alexa, born at 4:47pm on Wed weighing a tidgy 5lb13 at 39+1! Her blood sugars caused concern cos she's so little but she seems happy + thriving now, we only came home yesterday and my phone didn't work at hospital to update anybody before now :( was horrible but worth it! I ended up on a drip cos I was dehydrated and I was projectile vomiting after the op, ew.

Recovery wise its going okay and my scar is healing well. Got told to stop doing so much by the health visitor today though cos its day 3 and I've walked up and downstairs about 8 times today :dohh: want to stay mobile but then need a wee and need to go back upstairs, its so hard! Pain wise isn't too bad, I'm just uncomfortable - its hard to think I had major surgery so soon ago!

Breastfeeding wise, we had a little nightmare.. She was amazing at first latched first time every time and fed really well, her blood sugar was too low so they topped her up with formula so she didn't need a drip and she wasn't interested in boob after that and wouldn't latch properly making me bleed :( then she started feeding every half hour for 20min a time so was reopening them and I spent all the second night crying with her! Day 3 today I've given her formula and I've waited til my nipples healed and have started expressing! So best of both worlds til she will latch again, if she doesn't at least I tried and she had 2 days of colostrum and will now have a few bm bottles a day :)

Sorry for the massive message! Hope you're all well!! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

sorry its late ...congrats Katie!! She's beautiful :) and a nice size as well.

How are the rest of our October mummies to be doing? I pee more during the night than in the day now and am not sleeping very well either these past few nights. I think i may have dropped a bit but not majorly. Have no idea if anything is going on....still can't feel my braxton hicks (i'm assuming i'm still having them). Got the midwife next Tuesday on my due date if she hasn't come before which i don't think she will.

What about everyone else? xx


----------



## Mummy1995

I'm doing good thanks! Very crampy lately! Finished school now thank God and so Im working from home getting ahead in my subjects so I can hopefully have a week or so off when baby is here :D xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw yay can take it a bit easier now then :) i did see your thread in 3rd tri about beinng crampy. 

The girls at work have done like a sweep stake on when baby will be born and how big she will be lol x


----------



## Mummy1995

Yeah I've done so much school work this week to get ahead :D ahh it's still on and off!! 

Aha same with my friends haha! I have a feeling I will have her 17th! :) No reason why, just got that 'feeling' haha! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Ah right...we'll soon see :) Well my due date is the 16th and both my mum and husband work where i work so they've put down guesses too. My husband put the 18th and my mum put my due date the 16th.

Its funny though, mum's theory on that is that the doctors gave her a due date for me but she was adamant her dates were right not theirs. Turns out her's were and i was born on the exact date she thought. So mum put my due date thinking that that was my date i'd worked out and that i'd be right because she was. Well if we go by my dates then i'm due the 19th lol :haha: She was highly disappointed when she found out lol 

Which ever way though all 3 of us think sometime next week so who knows. Everyone at work seems to think i'm having a 7lb baby, they all guessed 7lb something. I think she'll be like me and be a top end 6lb.

Anyone have any thoughts on the weight of your LO?

Ooooo its all exciting now ..soooo close xx


----------



## LarLar

Had a sweep today (40+1) 1cm Dilated and baby 3/5ths engaged Midwife also felt my waters. 

Been crampy and had backache ever since and it's got somewhat progressively sorer. Also experienced some blood, spotting and then what i believe is my bloody show which i got after several shooting pains in my 'dooda'. Hoping these are all good signs that ima meet my lil guy soon. But if not i have my induction booked for the 22nd and i won't see a midwife again until then.

Trying to keep active and on my feet but i'm feeling really tired and drained.. :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

sounds positive LarLar...can't imagine nothing happening between now and the 22nd tbh 

Fingers crossed for you anyway and that your LO makes an appearance soon!! x


----------



## Mummy1995

Had a bit of stomach cramping too tonight! A bit more painful than the back aches but nt awful! :D I've been estimated that LO will be around 7lb by a consultant :D I was 9lb 6 and FOB was 10lb 3, so hopefully she wont take after either of us there :haha:

Ahh LarLar sounds like things might be happening! Fingers are crossed for you!! xx


----------



## SummerFairy

How many October babies have been born so far?


I'm full term now and my dr has been saying I've been ready to go into labor for weeks now. My luck now that I can have her she's going to stay put!:dohh:


----------



## LarLar

Thanks you both kinda scared now haha..

was getting pains every 10-15mins before bed (which was at about 1.30-2am, so i went to sleep and now i've just woke up went to the toilet lost some more mucous blood stuff, went back to bed.. got up five mins later.. had a clearout i think (the runs tmi) and lost more blood tinged mucus.. not sure how frequent the pains are now but they do hurt more than the ones i had before bed gonna try time them soon but when they peak and can breathe through them :flow: xx


----------



## LarLar

Pains now every five minutes just off the phone to maternity assessment and to phone back in an hour, had to take pain killers but they aren't helping much..

THIS BLOODY HURTS! :( :flow: xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Sounds like something is happening LarLar! How exciting! It seems like so long ago since I had my baby :(


----------



## Mummy1995

Eeek sounds very promising LarLar!! :D 

And SummerFairy I think there's been 2! :) Eloquence and Katia have had their girls! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

definatly sounds like something is happening LarLar ....look forward to an update :)

also girls i've been updating the main page when people have had babies...there have been 4 so far x


----------



## Mummy1995

Eloquence had her baby 4th :) x


----------



## somegirl

I Had my perfect little girl on 10/8/12. I was 40 weeks + 4 days. She weighed 7.1lbs & 19 1/2 inches long :) I was due on 10/4/12


----------



## wanaBmummy

congrats somegirl :) x


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww congratulations! :D x


----------



## somegirl

Thank you! :)


----------



## wanaBmummy

Happy Due Date to me!! :D xxx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww happy DD! Hoping popps12 has had her bub now! not had a text since she was 4cm lastnight at 10! :) x


----------



## Mummy1995

Ooh and Larlar had her bub too but cant remwmber the date! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

aww fab babies popping out left right and centre lol. I saw your thread in third tri...anything else since the leaking? x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Just got back from midwife ...she is definatly head down! :) and in a really good position for labour. She said she's suprised i'm not waddling because her head is really low! :D so i must have a good pelvis if i can't even feel that she's there lol

I've felt a bit like im on my period this morning but it eased off and i'm fine now so she thinks i probably will have baby sometime this week. If not i'm booked in for next Tuesday for a sweep xx


----------



## Mummy1995

Aww how exciting!! :D Nope nothing :( Tiny bit more of a leak and now nothing since :/ Didnt call mw in the end because it's stopped and baby is moving around like normal.. xx


----------



## SummerFairy

It's so exciting reading about the babies that are here! I can't wait to meet my little girl!


----------



## Katia-xO

wanaBmummy said:


> Does anyone know if Katie had her baby? x

Sorryyyy I've been negligent of this! Isabelle was born at 4:47pm on the 3rd a teeny 5lb13 :)

Hope you're all ok :flower: xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SummerFairy

She's so pretty!!! Congrats!:flower:


----------



## Mummy1995

Had my baby girl! :) she was born yesterday! Called her isabella christine darcie bowden :) Willl uodste when possible! Xxxx


----------



## haydenmummy

Aww congrats hun x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congrats Mummy. Sorry i haven't been on sooner but had my baby girl Sophia-May at 00:03am on 18th October 2012, weighing 7lb 10oz and 57cm long :D x


----------



## wanaBmummy

ooops here is a picture of her :D x
 



Attached Files:







SDC19197.JPG
File size: 214.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## popps12

Had my baby boy Jake Antony Brittleton, born on 16/10/2012, will upload a picture a bit later xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

congrats :D xx


----------



## lindsinc

Been meaning to post for a week now... Dawson Michael made his arrival Oct 16th at 8;29pm. He weighed 8lbs 2oz, 22inches long and has a head full of dark brown hair :) Labor was about 13 hours and I only pushed for 8 mins! Can't wait to see you all over in baby club.


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congratulations! What is it with these October babies...they all decided to come in the same week lol x


----------



## LarLar

My son Shane Alexander James McIntosh Bell was born on the 10th of october at 11.27pm at night weighing 7lb 2oz. :)

Labour was from thursday night at 11pm til i was ready to push friday night at 10pm and after an hour and 20 odd minutes of pushing he was born at 11.27pm. :) Long labour and totally worth it! :flow: xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

Congratulations!! :D xx


----------



## lunar

Ahhh we're all getting so close! (Those of us remaining, anyway!)


----------



## Mummy1995

Wont be long til all our bubs are here! :) Should make a thread like this in teen parenting or baby club! x


----------



## wanaBmummy

Anyone else had their baby now ? x


----------



## lunar

Nope sadly. :( Still waiting on baby to arrive. Six days now /:


----------



## wanaBmummy

aw no hopefully your little man will show his face soon :) x


----------



## xxxjessxxx

hey ladies... sorry for such a late update!! On my sisters laptop again so can't update everything either.

nevertheless Enolah Grace finally arrived 11 days late weighing a very healthy 9lb6oz. Birth didn't go to plan. She nearly killed me as her head was on the side so they had to cut me and forcep her out... only thing is I ended up losing 4 pints of blood, had to have 2 blood transfusions, oxygen and drips ect. Recovering now though.. Will update with photos soon.

Hope everyone else is ok, miss you ladies! xx


----------



## wanaBmummy

oh wow sounds like an ordeal but glad she is finally here :) x


----------

